# Jump Festa 2015



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Dec 19, 2014)

Any info? 

Post any_ Naruto_ related interviews, pictures, and videos, as well as information regarding the manga, anime, movies, video games, etc that is released from this year's prime event- Jump Festa 2015!


----------



## spiritmight (Dec 19, 2014)

Bruh there's a thread for this like 6 spaces down


----------



## Hexa (Dec 19, 2014)

This thread is named properly, though.  

Anyway, Sasuke's family (and Hinata, Himawari, and half-of-Bolt).



There aren't any photos allowed in the area, so don't expect a nice, clear photograph.  It looks like Sakura is winking, and Salad is doing a cool pose.  It feels like Sasuke's left-side is being intentionally hidden.


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Dec 19, 2014)

^Exactly what he/she said. I was under the impression that thread was from last year, as this year is Jump Festa 2015. It's only now beginning, so we should use this one instead.


----------



## mayumi (Dec 19, 2014)

Sakura does look better here. Sasuke looks miserable.
I want to see Naruto though and Bolt. It looks like Bolt has another design in that picture and is lot taller than Salad.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2014)

it's the same design from chapter 700. did posters not notice how tall bolt was? I'm not surprised some people still think mirai is male. also don't create multiple threads.


----------



## Sora (Dec 19, 2014)

Sarada looks sassy


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 19, 2014)

As of this post, the Naruto Super Stage is still ~3 hours away. Any commentary supposedly from Kishi and the VA interview segment is fake until then~

12:20AM CST-1AM CST is the event in American time.

I haven't decided if I will live-blog via reddit yet. Depends if 2ch or bloggers talk about anything juicy to confirm.

I have a friend attending the Assassination Classroom panel. Still trying to convince them to stay and try to record the audio for the Naruto one ;__;';;~~


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 19, 2014)

Motherhood did Sakura's body good. What a MILF!!


----------



## Choco (Dec 19, 2014)

Sakura looks beautiful


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> As of this post, the Naruto Super Stage is still ~3 hours away. Any commentary supposedly from Kishi and the VA interview segment is fake until then~
> 
> 12:20AM CST-1AM CST is the event in American time.
> 
> ...


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 19, 2014)

Assassination Classroom stage has just ended. It's currently 1:46pm TST.

Next up is Haikyu~!!'s stage from 2:10 to 2:40PM. 

And then after a 40 min set-up break, Naruto will have their Super Stage. 

On twitter, apparently people are already lining up to try and get front-row seating already~


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2014)

soooooooooooon


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 20, 2014)

I haven't seen these posted. I believe they're from this year's Festa as well just like the SS & NH family pics.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Dec 20, 2014)

Hexa said:


> This thread is named properly, though.
> 
> Anyway, Sasuke's family (and Hinata, Himawari, and half-of-Bolt).
> 
> ...



sakura looks hot, and her chest omg...maybe one day her chest size might surpass tsunade's

sasuke seems grew even more taller...


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

> I haven't seen these posted. I believe they're from this year's Festa as well just like the SS & NH family pics.



Oh, we have these all posted and collected over in the movie discussion thread since they pertained to The Last rather than new info from the interview portion.

I have them all collected on a reddit thread already: 



Things like the Madara cosplay to help promote NS4, the Naruto figurine that got coloured finally for release soon, Naruto-themed bathroom signs, giant inflatable Naruto, etc. 

I just didn't want to keep cluttering up the thread with every new image that I found.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 20, 2014)

I see, thanks for the info.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 20, 2014)

Hexa said:


> This thread is named properly, though.
> 
> Anyway, Sasuke's family (and Hinata, Himawari, and half-of-Bolt).
> 
> ...



This better be the case, because what I first noticed is Sasuke turning his back on his family which leads me to internal screaming.

Edit: If it is the case, then Sasuke should be to the left, dammit!


----------



## Zef (Dec 20, 2014)

^


----------



## Revolution (Dec 20, 2014)

^
Instead of facepalming, do me a favor and tell me how I am wrong and delusional and enlighten me.  .  .  please.


----------



## Zef (Dec 20, 2014)

You're the same one who said on numerous occasions Sasuke would die.

You over analyze things to the point of paranoia.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 20, 2014)

Rikudou Madara cosplayer has white hair at an official event. That's....interesting.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 20, 2014)

Zef said:


> You're the same one who said on numerous occasions Sasuke would die.
> 
> You over analyze things to the point of paranoia.



*squints*  huh?   must have me confused for someone else then.  disapointed


----------



## Marsala (Dec 20, 2014)

Revolution said:


> ^
> Instead of facepalming, do me a favor and tell me how I am wrong and delusional and enlighten me.  .  .  please. _I beg of you_



It's definitely a really weird way to take a family picture.

It's probably just to make Sasuke look cool, but it could symbolize some sort of estrangement, too.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 20, 2014)

Sasuke's pose is just a pose. Laughing at those looking far too much into it.

His family looks badass. Easily the best looking.


----------



## Zef (Dec 20, 2014)

Revolution said:


> *squints*  huh?   must have me confused for someone else then.  disapointed



Lel, you want me to post links?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 20, 2014)

waits forever

Edit:  btw, both Naruto and Sasuke "died" a Disney death during the war fight

@ Lovely, looking "far too much into it" are the people who successfully predicted SasuSaku happening.  It was the first thing I noticed about the picture.


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 20, 2014)

Lovely said:


> Sasuke's pose is just a pose. Laughing at those looking far too much into it.
> 
> His family looks badass. Easily the best looking.



Yep. If there's any "looking too much into it" then he's clearly protective and has their backs


----------



## Zef (Dec 20, 2014)

Revolution said:


> waits forever
> 
> Edit:  btw, both Naruto and Sasuke "died" a Disney death during the war fight





Didn't even have to go past the first page.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 20, 2014)

Zef "Revolution said:


> Preferably if Sasuke sacrifices himself to protect her  OR EVEN BETTER if Sasuke uses the Rinnegan for Outer Path to resurrect everyone who died that night Sasuke was forever changed, and hopefully Itachi as well.
> 
> *It's pretty unlikely.*  Then again, Kishi does not love his Sasuke.





That's the best you can do?

COME ON!  I wanna see a real back up, not some speculation where I say "It's unlikely"


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Dec 20, 2014)

Sakura looks happy though, if there was any kind of problem or if Kishi wanted to signify any kind of marriage problems he wouldn't have made Sakura looking cheerful.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

Hexa said:


> This thread is named properly, though.
> shoulders.
> Anyway, Sasuke's family (and Hinata, Himawari, and half-of-Bolt).
> 
> ...



lol if what I'm seeing is accurate, then I was right about The Last not being the final heights and naruto and sasuke look easily 190cm tall now. lol hinata is barely shoulder height to naruto now, she was as tall as naruto's ear when they got married too. Can't wait to see Luiz reaction to naruto and sasuke possibly adding another 10cm plus.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

Set-up time! We are about 20 min away from the start of the stage!


----------



## Revolution (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Set-up time! We are about 20 min away from the start of the stage!



[sp][/sp]
fixed

To make a picture, put the link in


----------



## Choco (Dec 20, 2014)

Obviously they're trying to hide Sasuke's arm. Nothing more to it. LOL @ those saying he turned his back on his family. Reaching.



Revolution said:


> That's the best you can do?
> 
> COME ON!  I wanna see a real back up, not some speculation where I say "It's unlikely"



I remember you saying many times how you wish Sasuke died. Don't play dumb  Or do you enjoy doing so?


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

I think you guys should take this argument to FCs or PM


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 20, 2014)

Hexa said:


> This thread is named properly, though.
> 
> Anyway, Sasuke's family (and Hinata, Himawari, and half-of-Bolt).
> 
> ...



OMG Naruto's posture in pic.....

I need the full version ASAP, cutest family. 

And Sakura is beautiful as usual.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

Long wait in anticipation for the crowd, apparently.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## boot (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Revolution (Dec 20, 2014)

Hanabi is gorgeous!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

Jump festa pics 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## boot (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Overhaul (Dec 20, 2014)

dat madz cosplayer.


----------



## scriptblossom (Dec 20, 2014)

wish i was camping in that line now lol

Love Sakura's new design.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

Starting soon! A few minutes away~

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

the hype *intensifies*


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

sakura,  guuuuurl,  why you look so hots? 

why is skaura winking in dat sexy pose?  



Narutossss said:


> it's the same design from chapter 700. did posters not notice how tall bolt was? I'm not surprised some people still think mirai is male. also don't create multiple threads.



honey, your  the only  one who was constantly fapping  to bolt. why would the rest notice stuff like hight?  

but damn,  he is so tall while salad is as short as sunflower?  weird design  choice if she is the only short one in her age group 

poor salad,  even more points  against here XD


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 20, 2014)

I get excited about this damn thing every year despite knowing better.


----------



## boot (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

AND IT HAS BEGUN! ~

[sp][/sp]

Depending on how fast info comes and how reliable it is, I might hop over to reddit and liveblog, instead of spamming posts here.

Are there any other translators around to watch over 2ch? I'm using yahoo.jp's realtime social media search for now, because 2ch isn't too reliable for now.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Jump festa pics
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



dat mad.......  what in the 10 unholy  names of orochimaru's dick is wrong with this fucker's hair?  he looks like he has hinatas hair  

you bowl hair cut freek


----------



## Revolution (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> but damn,  he is so tall while salad is as short as sunflower?  weird design  choice if she is the only short one in her age group
> 
> poor salad,  even more points  against here XD



Bruce Lee was small and no point against him.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> dat mad.......  what in the 10 unholy  names of orochimaru's dick is wrong with this fucker's hair?  he looks like he has hinatas hair
> 
> you bowl hair cut freek



I think it's odd that an officially hired cosplayer doesn't have the right hair color.  

Is his hair mauve or white? What gives?


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> AND IT HAS BEGUN! ~
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> ...



Yeah just focus on reddit.


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> dat mad.......  what in the 10 unholy  names of orochimaru's dick is wrong with this fucker's hair?  he looks like he has hinatas hair
> 
> you bowl hair cut freek



He doesn't have a bowl cut he's wearing the horned headband thing. It's just white.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> AND IT HAS BEGUN! ~
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> ...



I'm the head honcho of the Konoha Library.
I hereby grant you authorization to spam posts.
You may double post, if you feel the need to.

Keep us informed, you are NF's pipeline to the Jump Fiesta.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 20, 2014)

found this on someone's twitter. 

lol,looks like orochimaru is gonna creep on haku.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

They are not doing the interview portion yet. 

Seems that they opened with the VA's of Naruto and Sasuke acting out the final battle onstage.

(Based on multiple tweets that have mentioned it)


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Seems that they opened with the VA's of Naruto and Sasuke acting out the final battle onstage.



chakra gundams?


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

Revy said:


> found this on someone's twitter.
> 
> lol,looks like orochimaru is gonna creep on haku.



lol, it looks like sasuke is staring at naruto's assck


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 20, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> chakra gundams?



NARUTO!!
SASUKEHHH!!

According to one tweet they announced they will be acting out 699. Don't know for sure though.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> NARUTO!!
> SASUKEHHH!!
> 
> According to one tweet they announced they will be acting out 699. Don't know for sure though.



Heard of that too.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 20, 2014)

I have a feeling the actual Kishimoto interview isn't going to last very long at all... nobody is discussing it yet and the panel is already almost half over.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> NARUTO!!
> SASUKEHHH!!
> 
> According to one tweet they announced they will be acting out 699. Don't know for sure though.



I believe that they currently are.

Multiple tweets about ten minutes ago along the lines of this:


----------



## Revolution (Dec 20, 2014)

Revy said:


> lol,looks like orochimaru is gonna creep on haku.



OTP  They both like to dress up as women.  I just found a new ship!


----------



## boot (Dec 20, 2014)

Saw this on twitter


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2014)

Lets gooo. 

Damn Sakura is really a woman.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

boot said:


> Saw this on twitter



kishimoto?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

No panic on 2ch or twitter. I think they are talking onstage and no one is really messing with his/her phones for now. Either that or nothing scandalous was said for now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> No panic on 2ch or twitter. I think they are talking onstage and no one is really messing with his/her phones for now. Either that or nothing scandalous was said for now.



Probably the latter. I'm sure if something really unexpected was said, people would get on their phone to post.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 20, 2014)

aww i wanted a narusaku comment XD


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Bruce Lee was small and no point against him.



but she is not Bruce Lee 


PikaCheeka said:


> I think it's odd that an officially hired cosplayer doesn't have the right hair color.
> 
> Is his hair mauve or white? What gives?



the only salvation  is if he singa in that mic


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

I have faith, the shitstorm will come.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Probably the latter. I'm sure if something really unexpected was said, people would get on their phone to post.



They have ~10 minutes left in their allotted time slot. 

And then the flood of information begins ;__;';;~ I'm hoping to find blogs who will immediately go home and do a write-up. Otherwise, I'm digging through 2ch.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> I have faith, the shitstorm will come.



I feel like there wasn't even enough time for shitstorms lol


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I feel like there wasn't even enough time for shitstorms lol



i warned him 

not listening to his elders


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm still waiting on the interviews.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 20, 2014)

Jump Festa isn't usually shitstorm worthy.

It's like people asking what happens when you drink Suigetsu. People rarely ask anything important.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Dec 20, 2014)

lol why lordsuke's chidori is white,...


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> I'm still waiting on the interviews.



For now on twitter, it's just reactions and not much info. People are just tweeting things like "Ah, Kishimoto-sensei was interesting!" or "I cried again!". Same kind of thing I saw when I was live-blogging the preview event for The Last on reddit.

The shitstorm came right afterwards. I thought I was safe until about two minutes later... I found that article with the NaruHina kiss scene interview. I wrecked tumblr that day :/

There's tweets about Sasuke's family. But I think it is referring to the portrait. 

I will have to tweet that girl again and see if she was referring to something Kishi said.

So I'm honestly expecting the same type of thing. Bracing for some kind of news.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> I'm still waiting on the interviews.



jump fest is no 50 minute interview. it ia a bunch of crappy questions with very crappy answers. 

the only worthy thing was sakuras full body design and the sasusaku pic.....  sasuke being like "i am batman"


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2014)

Lordsuke?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

Tweets are indicating that it's over now. Time to go and hunt for news~


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> For now on twitter, it's just reactions and not much info. People are just tweeting things like "Ah, Kishimoto-sensei was interesting!" or "I cried again!". Same kind of thing I saw when I was live-blogging the preview event for The Last on reddit.
> 
> The shitstorm came right afterwards. I thought I was safe until about two minutes later... I found that article with the NaruHina kiss scene interview. I wrecked tumblr that day :/
> 
> ...



well,  i might  be wrong  about  this year and we get  something interesting


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

It's the Jump festa after Naruto ending after all, there's bound to be something.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 20, 2014)

My boi made it into that group picture


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> It's the Jump festa after Naruto ending after all, there's bound to be something.



Nothing stirring on Baidu as far as I can tell. I can't tell if that's suspicious or not either.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> It's the Jump festa after Naruto ending after all, there's bound to be something.



i hope  its something positive. not another "why sakura sucks" news


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 20, 2014)

Apparently they did the forehead poke.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

Rumors:
1. Sasuke will be more prominent in the next series (probably the movie). 
2. Volume 72 will have extra 2 pages and some touch ups.



Addy said:


> i hope  its something positive. not another "why sakura sucks" news



Chie would have a word with that


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2014)

Ah, so as we speculated, Sasuke is out probably doing something Orochimaru related.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

So far just things we already know.

Sasuke and Bolt confirmed for next year's movie. 

Kishi has been on the strugglebus with drawing/depicting Sasuke.

Yes, they did have the VA's do ch.699 onstage.


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> i hope  its something positive. not another "why sakura sucks" news



According to multiple tweets, Kishi says he likes Sakura more than Hinata.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 20, 2014)

Damn, I missed the hype. So it's over now?




Abanikochan said:


> Apparently they did the forehead poke.



they are used to doing SS scenes at Jump Festa


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 20, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Ah, so as we speculated, Sasuke is out probably doing something Orochimaru related.



Not sure why you are jumping to that conclusion unless you have more information you didn't post.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> So far just things we already know.
> 
> Sasuke and Bolt confirmed for next year's movie.
> 
> ...



Always find this funny


----------



## boot (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Tweets are indicating that it's over now. Time to go and hunt for news~



I've seen some tweets that they were talking/commenting about the next movie, Sasuke and Bolt, can you umm confirm this info?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> So far just things we already know.
> 
> Sasuke and Bolt confirmed for next year's movie.
> 
> ...



bolt and sasuke... makes no sense...


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Rumors:
> 1. Sasuke will be more prominent in the next series (probably the movie).
> 2. Volume 72 will have extra 2 pages and some touch ups.
> 
> ...



oh look,  trying  to advertise sasuke again....  sure


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

Mmmhmm.

Plenty of posts on twitter confirming Sasuke and Bolt for next year's movie.



I'm searching to see if Kishi confirmed that his arm is back lol~


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Not sure why you are jumping to that conclusion unless you have more information you didn't post.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Uh there's gonna be a movie about Bolt that has something with Orochimaru/Kabuto in it. It would be weird if things didn't tie together. 




edit:


----------



## mayumi (Dec 20, 2014)

Those 2chers are going overboard at the likelyhood of Sasuke being Bolt's teacher or something. Lol.
What sasuke couldnt have his own son to be training Bolt? What a silly train of thought.

Unless kishi has to have his sasunaru in some form and fashion. 
Its not boltxsalad but boltxsasuke.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> oh look,  trying  to advertise sasuke again....  sure



Extra 10 seconds for the sauce


----------



## gershwin (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> So far just things we already know.
> 
> Sasuke and Bolt confirmed for next year's movie.
> 
> ...


Bolt is confirmed for *The Bolt* movie? How unexpected lol.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

i want to see the live action  head poke scene


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 20, 2014)

Raiden said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just find it odd that you're assuming Orochimaru/Kabuto will be relevant in the movie, as opposed to just mentioned or getting a 2-minute appearance watering flowers or some shit.

You should know better by now, how they love mentioning and hyping characters who are barely even in the movies.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Extra 10 seconds for the sauce



sasuke as a  father flashbacks dont count


----------



## Trojan (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Mmmhmm.
> 
> Plenty of posts on twitter confirming Sasuke and Bolt for next year's movie.
> 
> ...



What does Sasuke have to do with Buroto? 
or do you mean the salad?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Dec 20, 2014)

this is silly ,sasuke deserves own movie, not some fodder kids' movie...,


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I just find it odd that you're assuming Orochimaru/Kabuto will be relevant in the movie, as opposed to just mentioned or getting a 2-minute appearance watering flowers or some shit.
> 
> You should know better by now, how they love mentioning and hyping characters who are barely even in the movies.





I _think_ the movie will just be fanservice, but the main antagonist will be one of those two.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Those 2chers are going overboard at the likelyhood of Sasuke being Bolt's teacher or something. Lol.
> What sasuke couldnt have his own son to be training Bolt? What a silly train of thought.
> 
> Unless kishi has to have his sasunaru in some form and fashion. *
> Its not boltxsalad but boltxsasuke*.



.......  no, i already cant get out the image of naruto and sald hentai doujin....  let alone a  future one with blot and sasuke.....  leabe these children alone goddammit!!!


----------



## boot (Dec 20, 2014)

I saw this on twitter, does anyone knew what it says?

【NARUTOスパステまとめ】
・698話、699話生アフレコ
・描きにくかったのはやっぱりサスケ
・映画の各キャラの設定について
・夏の映画はボルトとサスケが活躍
・NARUTO展前売りに雷の書、入場者特典に風の書、それぞれ19ページ漫画収録


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

A few tweets mentioning the flyer that was posted earlier today regarding the upcoming Naruto exhibition. Those booklets (that you get for ticket purchase, and pre-order incentive) are done by Kishi himself, and that they will contain new info.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

sasuke in bolts movie? wait that's old news, kishi already mentioned at The Last premiere that naruto, sasuke and salad were going to be in it. and lol 2ch trying to hype sasuke in Narutos sons movie? 

He'll get 10 minutes screentime if he's lucky.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

man,  the higbt of this jump fest is sasuke being in the movie for 10 more seconds. what  a shit storm


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Dec 20, 2014)

hope its just 15 second appearance , and about sarada and sasuke, not sasuke x bolt


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> sasuke in bolts movie? wait that's old news, kishi already mentioned at The Last premiere that naruto, sasuke and salad were going to be in it. and lol 2ch trying to hype sasuke in Narutos sons movie?
> 
> He'll get 10 minutes screentime if he's lucky.



10 minutes is generous...  10 seconds to  a minute  makes sense.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

boot said:


> I saw this on twitter, does anyone knew what it says?
> 
> 【NARUTOスパステまとめ】
> ・698話、699話生アフレコ
> ...



Most of it is info that we already know. They voiced out ch 698, 699. Summer movie Bolt and Sasuke. Talked about creation of each chracter for the movie. Drawing Sauce was difficult. Each version of the new exhibition booklets for visitors at 19 pages of manga.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 20, 2014)

So no Naruto in his own son's movie? 




Hexa said:


> This thread is named properly, though.
> 
> Anyway, Sasuke's family (and Hinata, Himawari, and half-of-Bolt).
> 
> ...



wow, just saw it. Sakura looks milf


----------



## Revolution (Dec 20, 2014)

Sasuke should be a History/jutsu/medical teacher, not a wanderer



izanagi x izanami said:


> this is silly ,sasuke deserves own movie, not some fodder kids' movie...,


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

> ナルトステージ。竹内さんの最終回を読んだ感想。「やっとサスケがたくさん喋った」 サスケェ(笑)



Naruto's VA's impressions on the last chapter: "Finally, Sasuke spoke quite a lot" (Laugh).


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

I predict, coming this august, Sasuke fans will cry false marketing for the third Naruto movie in a row


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 20, 2014)

> ジャンフェスNARUTOステージ： 奈々ちゃん「ヒナタは白眼なので表情の描き分けが難しいと聞きました。」 岸本先生「そうなんですよ。日向一族はみんな難しくて。なんで白い目にしたんだろう。意味なかったですね。」



Kishimoto says there was no real point to drawing the Hyuuga clan with the Byakugan. 

I guess that's why the kids don't have the Byakugan.


----------



## Sora (Dec 20, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> I predict, coming this august, Sasuke fans will cry false marketing for the third Naruto movie in a row



Naruto will probably have less screen time than Sasuke


----------



## boot (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Most of it is info that we already know. They voiced out ch 698, 699. Summer movie Bolt and Sasuke. Talked about creation of each chracter for the movie. Drawing Sauce was difficult. Each version of the new exhibition booklets for visitors at 19 pages of manga.



I see thanks


----------



## mayumi (Dec 20, 2014)

It could just be a silly adventure sasuke and bolt are on to rescue salad from evil oro ad Karin.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> I predict, coming this august, Sasuke fans will cry false marketing for the third Naruto movie in a row



he is already  advertised though. 

however, no one learms not to trust SP


----------



## boot (Dec 20, 2014)

I just saw this on baidu


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Naruto's VA's impressions on the last chapter: "Finally, Sasuke spoke quite a lot" (Laugh).



i love narutos voice actress.  she is always funny like this


----------



## Gortef (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Naruto's VA's impressions on the last chapter: "Finally, Sasuke spoke quite a lot" (Laugh).



Oh Junko


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

> ナルトステージ。岸本先生に質問。
> Q、ナルトでターニングポイントになった話は？
> A、終焉の谷でサスケがスネて出ていったところ。ナルトとサスケの友情話が描きたかった。
> 
> ...




Q: What was the turning point of the story?

A: The Valley of the End, when Sasuke leaves pouting. I wanted to draw the conversation of Naruto and Sasuke's friendship. 

Q: Character that was hard to draw?

A: Sasuke.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

Sora said:


> Naruto will probably have less screen time than Sasuke



.........................................................


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Q: What was the turning point of the story?
> 
> A: The Valley of the End, when Sasuke leaves pouting. I wanted to draw the conversation of Naruto and Sasuke's friendship.
> 
> ...



thanks for the trans!!!!!!!!!!!!

dem balls deep questions


----------



## Sora (Dec 20, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> .........................................................



Naruto will be busy signing paperwork while Sasuke and his son kick bad guy ass together
lol jk


----------



## Rosi (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Naruto's VA's impressions on the last chapter: "Finally, Sasuke spoke quite a lot" (Laugh).



aww 



OrganicDinosaur said:


> Q: What was the turning point of the story?
> 
> A: The Valley of the End, when Sasuke leaves pouting. I wanted to draw the conversation of Naruto and Sasuke's friendship.
> 
> ...



That's all? But we already knew that


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

Hmm, actually there are alot of posts right now that read to me like Sasuke is the main character in his own separate movie o__o';;~ People are calling it like "Sasuke- The Last". 

I don't know if that's valid or not. But there's a lot of talk of "Sasuke, main chara" that makes me feel as though it might mean his thing is separate.


----------



## Choco (Dec 20, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> According to multiple tweets, Kishi says he likes Sakura more than Hinata.







Abanikochan said:


> Apparently they did the forehead poke.



Aww, I wish I could see


----------



## Rosi (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Hmm, actually there are alot of posts right now that read to me like Sasuke is the main character in his own separate movie o__o';;~ People are calling it like "Sasuke- The Last".
> 
> I don't know if that's valid or not. But there's a lot of talk of "Sasuke, main chara" that makes me feel as though it might mean his thing is separate.



haha, omg. Kishi finally doing Sauce movie that he wanted so much?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> thanks for the trans!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> dem balls deep questions



Once again we have the stupid questions stupid answers moment in jump festa.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

Rosi said:


> haha, omg. Kishi finally doing Sauce movie that he wanted so much?



Most tweets look like this:



> 来年公開のNARUTOの映画はボルトとサスケが活躍する物語



Next year's Naruto movie release, Bolt and Sasuke play an active role in the story(ies). 

It's ambiguous if it means that they are in the same movie or separate ones. The Sasuke livefeed has gone crazy over it and seems a bit skewed to me. Some of those tweets sound like Kishi said it was a separate thing.


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

Hexa said:


> This thread is named properly, though.
> 
> Anyway, Sasuke's family (and Hinata, Himawari, and half-of-Bolt).
> 
> ...



Woww Sakura looks gorgeous! Absolutely her best design yet. 




Addy said:


> oh look,  trying  to advertise sasuke again....  sure





Addy said:


> he is already  advertised though.
> 
> however, no one learms not to trust SP


Seriously people learn from the past


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

Sora said:


> Naruto will be busy signing paperwork while Sasuke and his son kick bad guy ass together
> lol jk



jokes aside Naruto will probably be desk fodder but that doesn't exactly mean it's sasuke time to shine. This is Bolts movie, even if sasuke play a big role, he'll either not fight, get downgraded, get trolled by fodder or most likely be pairing fodder for Bolt and salad.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Hmm, actually there are alot of posts right now that read to me like Sasuke is the main character in his own separate movie o__o';;~ People are calling it like "Sasuke- The Last".
> 
> I don't know if that's valid or not. But there's a lot of talk of "Sasuke, main chara" that makes me feel as though it might mean his thing is separate.



IMHO I think that would be logical and fair, if it actually ended up happening.

We got Naruto's recently and since Kishimoto said in the past that Naruto & Sasuke are like yin & yang to him (he always had one in the back of his mind while he develops another to later make the other catch up) it wouldn't surprise me so much to see Sasuke getting his own "last story".

Thank you once again for the translation.


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Most tweets look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Next year's Naruto movie release, Bolt and Sasuke play an active role in the story(ies).



Knowing SP they'll just double Sasuke's screentime from 20sec to 40sec. Big improvement.


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Hmm, actually there are alot of posts right now that read to me like Sasuke is the main character in his own separate movie o__o';;~ People are calling it like "Sasuke- The Last".
> 
> I don't know if that's valid or not. But there's a lot of talk of "Sasuke, main chara" that makes me feel as though it might mean his thing is separate.





OrganicDinosaur said:


> Most tweets look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait what ?

Sasuke finally gets his own movie??? Kishi finally got to do the movie he wanted?

Sasuke fans finally get the movie we deserve  Say it's the truth


----------



## scriptblossom (Dec 20, 2014)

Please give me Sauce- The Last . Sasuke and Bolt saving the world like Batman and Robin?
Gawd, I hope not another ploy to advertise Sasuke just to use him for 10 seconds.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2014)

Not going to go crazy until we get some more confirmation.

I think we would have at least heard something before from TV if the Sauce thing was true.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Hmm, actually there are alot of posts right now that read to me like Sasuke is the main character in his own separate movie o__o';;~ People are calling it like "Sasuke- The Last".
> 
> I don't know if that's valid or not. But there's a lot of talk of "Sasuke, main chara" that makes me feel as though it might mean his thing is separate.



a sasuke movie? sounds fake.ck


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 20, 2014)

I would be more interested in a movie about Sasuke at age 19 (The Last timeframe) than Madara Sauce.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

The more tweets on the yahoo.jp realtime search that I read, it feels like it refers to the same movie.

So Sasuke and Bolt are both playing active/main roles in the next movie. 

Don't ask me about the logistics about it, I think Kishi only said that one blip.


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> I would be more interested in a movie about Sasuke at age 19 (The Last timeframe) than Madara Sauce.



I also hope it's about the adventures of 19 year old Sauce


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 20, 2014)

Sarada gets kidnapped, Sauce and Bolt go to save her.  Probably.


----------



## kire (Dec 20, 2014)

Fay said:


> Wait what ?
> 
> Sasuke finally gets his own movie??? Kishi finally got to do the movie he wanted?
> 
> Sasuke fans finally get the movie we deserve  Say it's the truth



If only it were true 
He needs his own movie, too many unanswered questions. 
I won't believe it till I see absolute confimation, and the movie itself


----------



## freeforall (Dec 20, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> Sarada gets kidnapped, Sauce and Bolt go to save her.  Probably.



Wouldnt even be surprised. 

Oro finally getting that Uchiha lel


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> The more tweets on the yahoo.jp realtime search that I read, it feels like it refers to the same movie.
> 
> So Sasuke and Bolt are both playing active/main roles in the next movie.
> 
> Don't ask me about the logistics about it, I think Kishi only said that one blip.



Eh, how disappointing . Assuming he'll be falsely advertised again until the opposite is proven...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> Sarada gets kidnapped, Sauce and Bolt go to save her.  Probably.


Oh hell no


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

lol I'm going to bed, the shit being posted sounds way too fake.


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

kire said:


> If only it were true
> He needs his own movie, too many unanswered questions.
> I won't believe it till I see absolute confimation, and the movie itself



kire  

Let's hope he gets one in the future


----------



## freeforall (Dec 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Oh hell no



Generic plot incoming. Believe it.


----------



## scriptblossom (Dec 20, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> Sarada gets kidnapped, Sauce and Bolt go to save her.  Probably.



Sarada gets kidnapped by Oro. Bolt runs after her and gets kidnapped as well. Sasuke goes to save the kids. Maybe.


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

scriptblossom said:


> Sarada gets kidnapped by Oro. Bolt runs after her and gets kidnapped as well. Sasuke goes to save the kids. Maybe.



Now that I wouldn't mind seeing


----------



## freeforall (Dec 20, 2014)

岸本先生の発言まとめ ・ヒナタよりサクラの方が好き ・サスケを描くのが一番難しい ・全体のストーリーは一部の終末の谷のときから決まってた ・名前を決めるのは適当(笑) ・NARUTO展はNARUTO知らない人でも大丈夫

saw this on twitter


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Hmm, actually there are alot of posts right now that read to me like Sasuke is the main character in his own separate movie o__o';;~ People are calling it like "Sasuke- The Last".
> 
> I don't know if that's valid or not. But there's a lot of talk of "Sasuke, main chara" that makes me feel as though it might mean his thing is separate.



seems more like a joke or something.

yes, kishi suggested a sasuke movie instead of RTN but seeing how SP doesnt like the sauce, i doubt it


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Fay said:


> Now that I wouldn't mind seeing



but then sasuke is kidnapped and it is up to the new members of the mother ninja alliance to save them


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

> 岸本先生「ナルトとサスケを導けたのはカカシだけ、人を導く力が有るから火影になれた、もう写輪眼はいらない」



Kishi: "The only one to guide (/lead) Sasuke and Naruto was Kakashi. A person with the ability/strength to lead (others) from that could have become Hokage. So the Sharingan was unnecessary. "

^ Pretty sure my trans is right.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 20, 2014)

scriptblossom said:


> Sarada gets kidnapped by Oro. Bolt runs after her and gets kidnapped as well. Sasuke goes to save the kids. Maybe.



Then it would be Sasuke's movie, not Bolt's movie.  Unless there's going to be like...Scooby Doo hijinks at Orochimaru's lair


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> seems more like a joke or something.
> 
> yes, kishi suggested a sasuke movie instead of RTN but seeing how SP doesnt like the sauce, i doubt it



He can go to another studio


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 20, 2014)

scriptblossom said:


> Sarada gets kidnapped by Oro. Bolt runs after her and gets kidnapped as well. Sasuke goes to save the kids. Maybe.



The movie will be about Sasuke racing against the clock 24 style to save Sarada and Bolt. Will he make in the allotted SP screentime? 

Apparently there's also implications about Sakura playing an important role as well. Not sure about that one though.


----------



## Titanosaurus (Dec 20, 2014)

I wanna see adult Sasuke ruthlessly murdering criminals who fuck with his family to make up for his past mistakes


----------



## scriptblossom (Dec 20, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> Then it would be Sasuke's movie, not Bolt's movie.  Unless there's going to be like...Scooby Doo hijinks at Orochimaru's lair


Oro: i'll get you meddling kids and your stupid cat <insert uchiha cat that also gets kidnapped>
or maybe sasuke is searching for clues to the lair and bolt and sarada are escaping and doing cool ninja things they didn't know they could do as they dodge incompetent guards and booby traps



Addy said:


> but then sasuke is kidnapped and it is up to the new members of the mother ninja alliance to save them


Sasuke gets kidnapped and then Sakura goes out to save him. 
then Naruto will be like: alright Team 7 reunion, leggo Kakashi


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Fay said:


> He can go to another studio



if kishi was given creative libirity over an anime, it would be a narusasu yaoi hentai....... which i am not opposed to at all :ignoramus


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

[sp][/sp]

VA's afterwards.


----------



## kire (Dec 20, 2014)

Fay said:


> kire
> 
> Let's hope he gets one in the future


Fay!! 



Fay said:


> Now that I wouldn't mind seeing


 Not a bad plot line..They have done worse.



Titanosaurus said:


> I wanna see adult Sasuke ruthlessly murdering criminals who fuck with his family to make up for his past mistakes


Now that would be a sight indeed.
Nobody touches his baby girl!


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

Pretty sure now that I've read both 2ch and twitter that Sasuke and Bolt are sharing active roles in the same movie (the one teased at the end of The Last).

[sp][/sp]

Kishi with VA's.


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Pretty sure now that I've read both 2ch and twitter that Sasuke and Bolt are sharing active roles in the same movie (the one teased at the end of The Last).
> 
> 
> 
> Kishi with VA's.





Non-tan is wearing the exact same outfit he wore at the 2014 Jump Festa.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 20, 2014)

How precious, SasuSaku scene was enacted.  Lol at the things Kishi keeps saying and that I won't mention because... 

Sasuke is main character in the next movie, eh? He'll appear for 40s this time and SP will still get his character wrong. I can't wait.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

Well that's cool, I'm more interested in Sasuke and bolt's bonding than Bolt and Nardo's bonding, if there's any.


----------



## takL (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Most tweets look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its not. it clearly says bolto and sasuke are focused in the next movie.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

takL! :33 Did you attend the jump festa? Sorry if this is a dumb question I don't know when it officially ends anyway ._.


----------



## takL (Dec 20, 2014)

no way i dont live in kanto area.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2014)

makes sense. new character and someone established who carries him.


----------



## boot (Dec 20, 2014)

Saw these on twitter


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

Sasuke and bolt are focused?? 



takL said:


> no way i dont live in kanto area.


Ah, I see.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Jump festa pics



NaruHina cosplayers?


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

poor people thinking sasuke will have screen time.

yeah, ignore me like last time


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

So the scenes from the manga they enacted was SasNars fight and SasSaks forehead poke :33?


----------



## Undead (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> poor people thinking sasuke will have screen time.
> 
> yeah, ignore me like last time


I for one am happy for that. More Gaara time instead please.


----------



## takL (Dec 20, 2014)

wonder if its true that a book called rai no syo(book of thunderbolt) that includes a 19 page chap comes with an advance ticket for Naruto exhibition and  another 19p chap in a book called kaze no sho(book of wind) will be given away to the exhibition visotors.


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

The peeps probably were thinking on how to make money out of the Bolt movie and they thought hey, let's falsely advertise Sasuke again !


----------



## takL (Dec 20, 2014)

Fay said:


> So the scenes from the manga they enacted was SasNars fight and SasSaks forehead poke :33?



a tweeter says they played #698 and #699


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

takL said:


> wonder if its true that a book called rai no syo(book of thunderbolt) that includes a 19 page chap comes with an advance ticket for Naruto exhibition and  another 19p chap in a book called kaze no sho(book of wind) will be given away to the exhibition visotors.



Yeah, it's in one of the magazine scans 





Fay said:


> The peeps probably were thinking on how to make money out of the Bolt movie and they thought hey, let's falsely advertise Sasuke again !


This is probably the case :rofl


----------



## Titanosaurus (Dec 20, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> NaruHina cosplayers?



Hinata looks hot


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 20, 2014)

Sasuke will train Bolt in the new movie,the same way piccolo trained Gohan.


----------



## kire (Dec 20, 2014)

Fay said:


> The peeps probably were thinking on how to make money out of the Bolt movie and they thought hey, let's falsely advertise Sasuke again !



It works every time..
If it ain't broke...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 20, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> Sasuke will train Bolt in the new movie,the same way piccolo trained Gohan.



Are you suggesting Naruto's going to die? 

Besides, that parallel would fit Gaara, not Sasuke.


----------



## takL (Dec 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Yeah, it's in one of the magazine scans



and they are 新伝（new legent) not 秘伝（secret)


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 20, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Are you suggesting Naruto's going to die?
> 
> Besides, that parallel would fit Gaara, not Sasuke.



Naruto is the Hokage he wouldn't have enough time,plus he would be busy with Hinata.

think about it Sasuke almost fits that Piccolo role for Bolt.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

takL said:


> and they are 新伝（new legent) not 秘伝（secret)


People thought it's a secret book?  Regardless new stuff are always good :33


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> People thought it's a secret book?  Regardless new stuff are always good :33



i dont believe them. the last time they made a free away chapter, it was nothing more than a mini databook with two pages chapter


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

> 名前を決めるのは適当(笑)



This reads to me like " Deciding on the names (of the children), I chose whatever was appropriate"

But can't 適当 also mean like, "whatever works", or "random"? Like not carefully?

We know Bolt's name was intentional, but I was just wondering what to interpret 適当 as, like he's referring to all the other next gen kiddies.


----------



## takL (Dec 20, 2014)

適当　in that case　is 'random'

donno if its true but a 2ch report says
-asked about the biggest difference before and after the start of the series 
kish said 'money i guess'.
-sasuke has many lines in the next movie. 
kish wanted to put Toneri in the movie again which was rejected by the editor.


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> This reads to me like " Deciding on the names (of the children), I chose whatever was appropriate"
> 
> But can't 適当 also mean like, "whatever works", or "random"? Like not carefully?
> 
> We know Bolt's name was intentional, but I was just wondering what to interpret 適当 as, like he's referring to all the other next gen kiddies.



Come now, kishi should at least explain Sarada


----------



## Rosi (Dec 20, 2014)

takL said:


> donno if its true but a 2ch report says
> -asked about the biggest difference before and after the start of the series
> kish said 'money i guess'.



he is pretty blunt


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

takL said:


> 適当　in that case　is 'random'
> 
> donno if its true but a 2ch report says
> -asked about the biggest difference before and after the start of the series
> ...



kishi wanted dat money.......... we think the same 

more lines = 10 more seconds as far as i am concerned so maybe 20? 

tonari again? could it be a love story between salad and boruto which is why he suggested the same villain?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

> -asked about the biggest difference before and after the start of the series
> kish said 'money i guess'.



I feel like if this was true, this would be the first thing that the anti-threads on 2ch would have been talking about. I don't remember seeing it mentioned though in the initial flood of info.

Most of it was the hype for Sasuke's "main chara"/active role status in the Bolt movie.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 20, 2014)

takL said:


> donno if its true but a 2ch report says
> -asked about the biggest difference before and after the start of the series
> kish said 'money i guess'.







> -sasuke has many lines in the next movie.







> kish wanted to put Toneri in the movie again which was rejected by the editor.







Fay said:


> Come now, kishi should at least explain Sarada



It's an alt form of Saraswati, a hindu goddess. Like Garuda (Sasuke's hawk) is a hindu thing as well. What else do you want explained?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

> 適当　in that case　is 'random'



Ahh, I see. Wasn't sure because he obviously laughed at the end 

Thank you takL~


----------



## boot (Dec 20, 2014)

Just saw this on twitter


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It's an alt form of Saraswati, a hindu goddess. Like Garuda (Sasuke's hawk) is a hindu thing as well. What else do you want explained?



............. oh really?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Dec 20, 2014)

kishi again using sasuke , since no one gonna watch bolt movie , dirty as usual


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 20, 2014)

Narutossss sounds so butthurt at the thought of Sasuke having a prominent role in the next movie. 

Anyway, maybe we'll see Sasuke mentoring Bolt or some shit.


----------



## OldMonkey (Dec 20, 2014)

OD reddit  said:
			
		

> Kishi likes Sakura more than Hinata



Didn't Kishi say that he prefers Hinata few days ago ?


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It's an alt form of Saraswati, a hindu goddess. Like Garuda (Sasuke's hawk) is a hindu thing as well. What else do you want explained?


I want Kishi to confirm this.


----------



## takL (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> kishi wanted dat money.......... we think the same
> 
> more lines = 10 more seconds as far as i am concerned so maybe 20?
> 
> tonari again? could it be a love story between salad and boruto which is why he suggested the same villain?


he doesnt say he wanted. but who would hate getting paid for their hard work.
if you dont like the word 'lines', i paraphrase. 
'sasuke has lots of screen time.'
poor Toneri was rejected already.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

OldMonkey said:


> Didn't Kishi say that he prefers Hinata few days ago ?



Yeah, from the TV program that aired a few days ago, they asked him to pick his favouriate female character. He struggled a bit like, "Well, I created them, so this is awkward/weird to choose", but then answers "I like Hinata".

Today he answered though, supposedly:



> ヒナタよりサクラの方が好き



I like Sakura more than Hinata. 

Though in the Kobayashi interview, he said he did have a Sakura bias, because he liked her character and tried to make her pretty and popular.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Dec 20, 2014)

sakura is becoming gorgeous day by day , sasuke hit the jackpot ...


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 20, 2014)

Saraswati is a goddess of knowledge,hope Sarada will become strong at some point.


----------



## Raniero (Dec 20, 2014)

Why would Kishimoto bullshit about Sasuke playing a prominent role in the next movie? 



			
				OrganicDinosaur said:
			
		

> Though in the Kobayashi interview, he said he did have a Sakura bias, because he liked her character and tried to make her pretty and popular.


With the way he treated her character, you'd think the exact opposite.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 20, 2014)

takL said:


> he doesnt say he wanted. but who would hate getting paid for their hard work.
> if you dont like the word 'lines', i paraphrase.
> *'sasuke has lots of screen time.'*
> poor Toneri was rejected already.



Now shut it Addy.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Dec 20, 2014)

Raniero said:


> Why would Kishimoto bullshit about Sasuke playing a prominent role in the next movie?
> 
> 
> With the way he treated her character, you'd think the exact opposite.



because no one gonna watch bolt movie, and kishi recently milked naruto with the last


----------



## Raniero (Dec 20, 2014)

izanagi x izanami said:


> because no one gonna watch bolt movie, and kishi recently milked naruto with the last


You think he's lying about Sasuke playing a large role to get viewership?


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 20, 2014)

if Kishi himself said that Sasuke will have lots of screen time in the next movie then it should be true.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

takL said:


> he doesnt say he wanted. but who would hate getting paid for their hard work.



i know i know but i like that "i got into the business because of money....... not some other made up reason "



> if you dont like the word 'lines', i paraphrase.
> *'sasuke has lots of screen time.'*


blasphemy!!!!!!!!!! 

i wont believe any hype until i see at least 20 seconds of full sasuke in the trailers  



> poor Toneri was rejected already.


while i dont like tonari, i would rather see kishi make these types of decisions.





Altair21 said:


> Now shut it Addy.



no


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 20, 2014)

Welp guess his daughter gets kidnapped by Orochimaru what a unique plot concept :ignoramus


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Dec 20, 2014)

Raniero said:


> You think he's lying about Sasuke playing a large role to get viewership?



yep, so far he has done it few times...


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

here

My write-up to reddit based on info that I'm pretty sure is valid. Summary of things that I translated and posted for you guys already here.

Might look at 2ch later, but I would be wary of the validity. If it's scandalous, we'd know by now honestly.

Hmm, I can't find where else that "Byakugan is Irrelevant" quote that someone else posted earlier was from. I didn't translate it on reddit because I don't think it's real for now.


----------



## Raniero (Dec 20, 2014)

izanagi x izanami said:


> yep, so far he has done it few times...


Uh, such as...?


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't recall Kishi ever lying about a characters role in a movie or any other project in order to bring in more viewers. That's more up SPs alley than Kishi.


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> here
> 
> My write-up to reddit based on info that I'm pretty sure is valid. Summary of things that I translated and posted for you guys already here.
> 
> ...


Lol 

Though we already knew that, only people who take the last movie serious think it has shit on sharingan #imserious #nottrolling


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 20, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> NaruHina cosplayers?





/red scarf

And another one I saw:


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Dec 20, 2014)

Raniero said:


> Uh, such as...?


bond,rtn,the last,etc...also kakashi's,sakura's  year,etc..


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 20, 2014)

izanagi x izanami said:


> bond,rtn,the last,etc...also kakashi's,sakura's  year,etc..



You realize the marketing for all of those were done by Studio Pierrot, right? Kishi didn't even write Bonds so I don't even know why you mentioned that. 

If anybody is to blame for using characters in order to bring in more viewers then it's Studio Pierrot, not Kishi.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 20, 2014)

Someone should have asked Kishi why he bothered bringing back Kaguya at all


----------



## Raniero (Dec 20, 2014)

izanagi x izanami said:


> bond,rtn,the last,etc...also kakashi's,sakura's  year,etc..


When and where did Kishimoto state Sasuke would have a large amount of screentime in any of these?


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 20, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Someone should have asked Kishi why he bothered bringing back Kaguya at all



pairings tho


----------



## ch1p (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> ............. oh really?



Yeah.



takL said:


> he doesnt say he wanted. but who would hate getting paid for their hard work.
> if you dont like the word 'lines', i paraphrase.
> 'sasuke has lots of screen time.'
> poor Toneri was rejected already.



I'm still laughing.  What posessed him to think it was a good idea.



OrganicDinosaur said:


> here
> 
> My write-up to reddit based on info that I'm pretty sure is valid. Summary of things that I translated and posted for you guys already here.
> 
> ...



It was on twitter.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

Here's my loose translation of that "the Byakugan has no meaning" thing.

Originally someone said this:



Abanikochan said:


> Kishimoto says there was no real point to drawing the Hyuuga clan with the Byakugan.
> 
> That's why.





> ジャンフェスNARUTOステージ： 奈々ちゃん「ヒナタは白眼なので表情の描き分けが難しいと聞きました。」 岸本先生「そうなんですよ。日向一族はみんな難しくて。なんで白い目にしたんだろう。意味なかったですね。 」



But when you translate the question for context, you get this:



> (Question With Hinata's Byakugan, were distinguishing facial expressions difficult (to draw)?.
> 
> (Kishi): Kinda like that. Everyone in the Hyuuga clan is difficult (to draw). Why did I (draw them with) white eyes? There wasn't a significance/meaning, right?"



Meaning in choosing them to have specifically white-coloured eyes, there wasn't a particular reason for that. Not that there was no meaning/reason in giving them Byakugan.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 20, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Someone should have asked Kishi why he bothered bringing back Kaguya at all



It should be quite obvious by now. The only reason he likely brought her back was because he needed her as the big connection between the manga and The Last. She literally served no other purpose than that.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this made my day XD


----------



## takL (Dec 20, 2014)

boot said:


> Just saw this on twitter


So they are actually 2 brand new 19 p chaps and not like the 2 pages of 'after the last' ! hooray!


Haruka Katana said:


> People thought it's a secret book?


Na i mean
the official book series has been titled as 秘伝, (the secret・book of Rin 臨/Pyoh 兵/Toh 闘/Sha 者/Kai 皆/Jin 陣/Retsu 列) so far and as each book is named after , there should be 2 more books ie 'secret・book of Zai 在'　and 'secret・book of Zen 前'.

Now those free gift books are the new legent・book of wind and book of thunderbolt. and the article calls the former 'official guest book' (what?) n the latter 'premium fan book'




OrganicDinosaur said:


> Here's my loose translation of that "the Byakugan has no meaning" thing.
> 
> Originally someone said this:
> 
> ...



kish says he found it difficult to draw hyuga faces defferently from each other because of the byakugan. now he regrets making the eyes white.

and you better take 2ch posts/tweets with a  pinch of salt. esp posts like the sakura vs hinata one.


----------



## OldMonkey (Dec 20, 2014)

takL said:


> So they are actually 2 brand new 19 p chaps and not like the 2 pages of 'after the last' ! hooray!



Yeah great !!

2 more chaps that will be add in the last volume ? 

More NaruSasu fight ?
After 699 chaps ?
After "The Last" chaps ?
After 700 chaps ?

Any infos ?


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

OldMonkey said:


> Yeah great !!
> 
> 2 more chaps that will be add in the last volume ?
> 
> ...



seems to be a free book or something.

hopefully, it's "the rest" but a full chapter and not just a cover


----------



## OldMonkey (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> seems to be a free book or something.
> 
> hopefully, it's "the rest" but a full chapter and not just a cover



I would love slice of life chapters. 

Maybe the rest yeah


----------



## Arinna (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> i want to see the live action  head poke scene


Me too!  But I think they meant voice acting though right ? not cosplayer-live action




ChickenPotPie said:


> I would be more interested in a movie about Sasuke at age 19 (The Last timeframe) than Madara Sauce.


 I hope they spend at least a portion of the movie with Sasuke during The Last-timeframe. Then maybe they can do a bit at the end where he is a father already. 



scriptblossom said:


> Sasuke gets kidnapped and then Sakura goes out to save him.
> then Naruto will be like: alright Team 7 reunion, leggo Kakashi


I'd buy the dvd. 




takL said:


> So they are actually 2 brand new 19 p chaps and not like the 2 pages of 'after the last' ! hooray!



Yayyy!!!  
But I have a feeling the 19 p chaps will mostly be about the new generation kids. I hope it is an extension to "the rest" though


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

Sasuke will have more lines?  I do believe Kishi but I'm always skeptical.

lol at Kishi bringing Toneri in again, but not like I mind about him.



takL said:


> Na i mean
> the official book series has been titled as 秘伝, (the secret・book of Rin 臨/Pyoh 兵/Toh 闘/Sha 者/Kai 皆/Jin 陣/Retsu 列) so far and as each book is named after , there should be 2 more books ie 'secret・book of Zai 在'　and 'secret・book of Zen 前'.



Ooooh  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 20, 2014)

> kish says he found it difficult to draw hyuga faces defferently from each other because of the byakugan. now he regrets making the eyes white.



That's why we didn't get more Hyuuga during part 2? 

What a lazy piece of shit hack


----------



## OldMonkey (Dec 20, 2014)

From the movie thread.



Lord Worm 666 said:


> i got some news
> 今日Jump Fasta 2015的NARUTOスーパーステージ（super stage）活動重點情報整理：
> 1.今天活動裡有漫畫第698.699話現場配音。
> 2.岸本表示佐助會在明年劇場版大活躍。明年的新連載跟電影都很有趣！
> ...



2 chapters of 19 pages ? 
Or 1 chapter ( of 19 pages) in the 2 special books (same chapter maybe ?)


----------



## boot (Dec 20, 2014)

Saw these images on twitter


----------



## Rosi (Dec 20, 2014)

Kakashi sketch


----------



## ch1p (Dec 20, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Kakashi sketch



I was fangirling about this on skype all morning.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

will we get a proper scan of sakura so i can have fun with it?


----------



## Rosi (Dec 20, 2014)

probably not until the the mini-series. taking photos in that area wasn't allowed in the first place. so the one who leaked this pic is one brave dude/gurl.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Kakashi sketch


 Ikr. Okay the emote even said the same thing wtf


----------



## Kyosuke (Dec 20, 2014)

Kakashi the hottest Hokage for me


----------



## John Wick (Dec 20, 2014)

So sasuke appears in the bolt movie? Either he'll be bolt's sensei or it'll be a story about bolt tracking him down because he thinks sasuke should be hokage and not his dad, just to have his dad be able to spend more time with him.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 20, 2014)

Isn't Buroto's master is Konohamaro?


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 20, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Isn't Buroto's master is Konohamaro?



Nothing says you can't have more than one sensei.  Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura all did. Kakashi and Jiraiya, Orochimaru, and Tsunade. Besides, Sasuke would probably be a much better teacher than Konohamaru given his intelligence, knowledge of jutsu, knowledge of chakra natures, shape manipulation, etc.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 20, 2014)

ch1p said:


> How precious, SasuSaku scene was enacted. * Lol at the things Kishi keeps saying and that I won't mention because... *
> 
> Sasuke is main character in the next movie, eh? He'll appear for 40s this time and SP will still get his character wrong. I can't wait.



But I want to know ... 



Abanikochan said:


> According to multiple tweets, Kishi says he likes Sakura more than Hinata.



Oh snap!!!!


----------



## Trojan (Dec 20, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Nothing says you can't have more than one sensei.  Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura all did. Kakashi and Jiraiya, Orochimaru, and Tsunade. Besides, Sasuke would probably be a much better teacher than Konohamaru given his intelligence, knowledge of jutsu, knowledge of chakra natures, shape manipulation, etc.



Fair enough.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

Why would Sasuke bother with other man's kid?


----------



## Trojan (Dec 20, 2014)

Because he owes him way too much...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

Burrito and sauce bonding can be interesting


----------



## Corvida (Dec 20, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> Why would Sasuke bother with other man's kid?



Atonement. Teaching  a mini nardo


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Because he owes him way too much...



Sasuke owes Naruto? 

Is this some joke?

I mean, Naruto, clown of series? 



I would understand if it's Kakashi, but why would Sasuke owe anything to comic relief character. 
If anything, Naruto was just an annoying obstacle on the path that Sasuke chose for himself.

Also, hyperventilation stuff...


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Atonement. Teaching  a mini nardo



I don't see why should Uchiha have to teach Uzumaki anything, since even their powers aren't relatable.

I mean, I can actually, for some reason, see Boruto liking Sasuke more than his father, but still...

As for atonement, frankly, I don't see why should Sasuke do that by helping Naruto's son.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 20, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Isn't Buroto's master is Konohamaro?



Konohamaru is probably Boruto's academy teacher like Iruka was to Naruto.

Sasuke may become his official teacher as Kakashi was to Team 7 as a whole.

Maybe Boruto will also have a personal teacher like Jiraiya was to Naruto. Perhaps it would be Fukasaku or maybe Minato's ghost for all we know.


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Konohamaru is probably Boruto's academy teacher like Iruka was to Naruto.



No that's Shino.

More JF info :33:


dec4rhapsody said:


> Super Stage info
> 
> The VAs performed snippets from 698 and 699. 699 part was from Sasuke's apology to his second departure. (Lots of squeeing from the audience when the forehead poke came about).
> 
> SS thread describes Non-tan's Sasuke voice when talking to Sakura as "more gentle than ever". Also the "you have nothing to do with my sins" line was very soft.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 20, 2014)

If Sasuke will be the teacher of Boruto... I ask myself if Salada will be also in this team... Somehow I can't see it. But what a waste would it be if the only man able to show her how to use Sharingan will be the teacher of others.

And what about Bolt's sister?

I still hope for some Byakugan.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

Byakugan was over with Neji.


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

More  stuff :33:



dec4rhapsody said:


> From the stage interview (just a lol-worthy summary, looks like Kishi's love hate relationship with Sasuke continues)
> 
> Junko: which character do you least want to draw?
> 
> ...


----------



## cag (Dec 20, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> According to multiple tweets, Kishi says he likes Sakura more than Hinata.




Didn't he say that Hinata is his favorite a few days ago?

An author's heart is as fickle as the autumn sky, it seems.


----------



## Hexa (Dec 20, 2014)

From databook 2





> Q5. Out of Sakura, Ino, Hinata and Tenten, who is your type?
> Kishimoto: Tenten because I like her design.



I think we know the real answer to "favorite female character".


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 20, 2014)

Fay said:


> No that's Shino.
> 
> More JF info :33:





Fay said:


> More  stuff :33:







cag said:


> Didn't he say that Hinata is his favorite a few days ago?
> 
> An author's heart is as fickle as the autumn sky, it seems.



No, he didn't said that. 

During one of the movie interviews he was asked about who was his favorite female character. He said that he like all them and did not respond. Then he said that recently he has been fond of Hinata.

Now on Jump Festa he said that he likes more Sakura than Hinata. Nothing fickle about.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

Hexa said:


> From databook 2
> 
> I think we know the real answer to "favorite female character".



I've been saying a few times Kishi likes everyone


----------



## bulbenstein (Dec 20, 2014)

kishi should admit that he likes all the girls


----------



## Rosi (Dec 20, 2014)

Anko was also his favorite some time ago, from what I remember.




Fay said:


> No that's Shino.
> 
> More JF info :33:


aww  can't wait to hear it next year(I guess)





Fay said:


> More  stuff :33:




oh, kishi


----------



## Hexa (Dec 20, 2014)

I have a theory.  Kishimoto at the first showing of The Last said he was working on "Bolt and Salad's story" (not necessarily for the summer movie but probably).  With this additional information about Sasuke playing an important role in the story, my guess is that Salad gets kidnapped.


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 20, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> Sasuke owes Naruto?
> 
> .



yeah,because he is now alive because of Naruto.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 20, 2014)

Hexa said:


> I have a theory.  Kishimoto at the first showing of The Last said he was working on "Bolt and Salad's story" (not necessarily for the summer movie but probably).  With this additional information about Sasuke playing an important role in the story, my guess is that Salad gets kidnapped.



I'd feel incredibly sorry for whichever individual or individuals kidnapped Sasuke's daughter if that's the case.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Dec 20, 2014)

Hexa said:


> I have a theory.  Kishimoto at the first showing of The Last said he was working on "Bolt and Salad's story" (not necessarily for the summer movie but probably).  With this additional information about Sasuke playing an important role in the story, my guess is that Salad gets kidnapped.



dunno..sasuke is not choiji, and sakura can make another salad for sasuke


----------



## TRN (Dec 20, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> I'd feel incredibly sorry for whichever individual or individuals kidnapped Sasuke's daughter if that's the case.



Salad=Damsel in distress


----------



## Kurama (Dec 20, 2014)

Earlier interview asking which girl he'd date: Hinata

Program asking who he like most: I like em all but I'm growing fonder of Hinata

Random tweet going "Kishi says...": I like Sakura more than Hinata

He's never directly compared them in regards to preference before, seems really odd he'd blurt that out, especially with Nana Mizuki there. Context would be nice, like how Nana's question clarifies the whole "byakugan is meaningless" mess that was pushed earlier.


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

Hexa said:


> I have a theory.  Kishimoto at the first showing of The Last said he was working on "Bolt and Salad's story" (not necessarily for the summer movie but probably).  With this additional information about Sasuke playing an important role in the story, my guess is that Salad gets kidnapped.


Come now Hexa as if Sasuke would need Burrito's help


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 20, 2014)

Who cares what girl he likes more. Seriously this Hinata/Sakura fan war you guys have going on is ridiculous.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

Hexa said:


> I have a theory.  Kishimoto at the first showing of The Last said he was working on "Bolt and Salad's story" (not necessarily for the summer movie but probably).  With this additional information about Sasuke playing an important role in the story, my guess is that Salad gets kidnapped.



I think some of us had that theory too lol but,

I hope it's not that, whats with the generic kidnapping plot. Kishi and SP pls.


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Who cares what girl he likes more. Seriously this Hinata/Sakura fan war you guys have going on is ridiculous.



There is no fan war . 
It's just some persons trying to bully the Sakura/SS fandom now that they succeeded bullying and harassing the NS fandom into not come to this forum anymore. They'll probably stop when the Sakura/SS fandom leaves this forum as well and move onto Temari/ShikaTema or something .


----------



## BaldPitt (Dec 20, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> No, he didn't said that.
> 
> During one of the movie interviews he was asked about who was his favorite female character. He said that he like all them and did not respond. Then he said that recently he has been fond of Hinata.



When asked about his favorite male character he responded Naruto. Then when asked about her favorite female he said Hinata to which one of the show presenters said that given Kishi's personal choices the outcome of the pairing wars would have been easier to predict.


----------



## takL (Dec 20, 2014)

another report from 2ch

-There was also an alternative plan to go on to part 3. (the short hair Naruto was a design for the part 3)
-The short series features Bolto as the lead. 
-The muffler in the film was based on kishs own experience with his wife.
-It is difficult to draw the individual differences (variation) among hyugas.
-In the wsj booth there were messages of congratulation on the series completion from oda and Shimabu. (Odas was text only and shimabu?s had a drawing of Naruto toriko and Takeshi.



OldMonkey said:


> 2 chapters of 19 pages ?
> Or 1 chapter ( of 19 pages) in the 2 special books (same chapter maybe ?)



ive already said 19 pages each.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 20, 2014)

Alternative plan to go on part 3... 

Thanks takL.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> yeah,because he is now alive because of Naruto.



Sasuke saved Naruto's life in battle with Haku, and against Obito.

Naruto was always just Plot no Jutsu comic relief character.

Sasuke doesn't owe him anything.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> Why would Sasuke bother with other man's kid?



Will be his son in law one day


----------



## John Wick (Dec 20, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> yeah,because he is now alive because of Naruto.



He's now allowed to avoid his daughter by not being at home as opposed to being stuck inside a jail cell lol.


----------



## takL (Dec 20, 2014)

Hexa said:


> From databook 2
> 
> I think we know the real answer to "favorite female character".


i believe kish said his fav female chara design was tentens.



sasusakucannon said:


> No, he didn't said that.
> 
> During one of the movie interviews he was asked about who was his favorite female character. He said that he like all them and did not respond. Then he said that recently he has been fond of Hinata.
> 
> Now on Jump Festa he said that he likes more Sakura than Hinata. Nothing fickle about.



when nana is fucking there? i call it bs.

besides kish did say hinata would be his pick when asked which chara hed go out with in the bonus dvd that came with RTN.


----------



## boot (Dec 20, 2014)

takL said:


> another report from 2ch
> 
> -There was also an alternative plan to go on to part 3. (the short hair Naruto was a design for the



Interesting


----------



## cag (Dec 20, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Who cares what girl he likes more. Seriously this Hinata/Sakura fan war you guys have going on is ridiculous.



I don't see a fan war, not yet anyway. I'm just amused that he keeps changing his answer, it's clear that he likes all of them.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

VAK said:


> He's now allowed to avoid his daughter by not being at home as opposed to being stuck inside a jail cell lol.



You are one sad person, aren't you?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

takL said:


> another report from 2ch
> 
> -*There was also an alternative plan to go on to part 3. (the short hair Naruto was a design for the part 3)*


Omg we could've have the real part3???  Whaaaat 



> -The short series features Bolto as the lead.
> -The muffler in the film was based on kishs own experience with his wife.


Welp old information 



> -It is difficult to draw the individual differences (variation) among hyugas.


SD made fun of this point too 



> -In the wsj booth there were messages of congratulation on the series completion from oda and Shimabu. (Odas was text only and shimabu?s had a drawing of Naruto toriko and Takeshi.


Oda


----------



## takL (Dec 20, 2014)

now trustworthy reports are up @ fan blogs.


----------



## Arinna (Dec 20, 2014)

takL said:


> another report from 2ch
> 
> -There was also an alternative plan to go on to part 3. (the short hair Naruto was a design for the part 3).



Why didn't they go with it  I wasn't ready for Naruto to end. Not to mention their The Last designs were so gorgeous (minus hobo sauce)


----------



## ch1p (Dec 20, 2014)

I would have gone for part 3. /tard.



cag said:


> I don't see a fan war, not yet anyway. I'm just amused that he keeps changing his answer, it's clear that he likes all of them.



A very long time ago, he said his favourite female was Anko, because of the Orochimaru backstory. Hexa posted that his favourite design is TenTen too. They don't all mean the same, nor does whom he'd rather date if he was forced.

I don't really care who Kishi likes more, so I don't care what he said. I admit I like seeing Sakura haters scramble with their shitty damage control (it wouldn't beat last week's interview though). Amongst other things.  It's been a good month filled with good karma.



Hexa said:


> I have a theory.  Kishimoto at the first showing of The Last said he was working on "Bolt and Salad's story" (not necessarily for the summer movie but probably).  With this additional information about Sasuke playing an important role in the story, my guess is that Salad gets kidnapped.



Orochimaru is also supposed to appear. He's gonna steal Salad. I don't want her to be damsel in distress though.


----------



## HolyHands (Dec 20, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Orochimaru is also supposed to appear. He's gonna steal Salad. I don't want her to be damsel in distress though.



Aren't most Naruto movies damsel-in-distress plots though? Can't see Salad doing too much unless she awakens the Susanoo, which would be downright hilarious.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I would have gone for part 3. /tard.


My Kokoro  /stillnotovernaruto


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 20, 2014)

takL said:


> another report from 2ch
> 
> -There was also an alternative plan to go on to part 3. (the short hair Naruto was a design for the part 3)



Can't blame the man for feeling exhausted.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 20, 2014)

HolyHands said:


> Aren't most Naruto movies damsel-in-distress plots though? Can't see Salad doing too much unless she awakens the Susanoo,* which would be downright hilarious.*



Can't be any worse than Obito's ghost jumping into Kakashi and thus giving him upgraded sharingan powers along with a PS that he never even used before.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

Browsing through bloggers now. Some of them have photos, proof of them attending, and some do not. Google image search hasn't indexed the photos yet, so it's hard to tell if those are really their own personal pictures. 

I haven't found blogs to corroborate the whole "I prefer Sakura over Hinata" thing, other than a tweet here or there. 

Also, Abanikochan was the one who erroneously posted (translated? IDK) this:



And that was really off about the Byakugan thing.

And also started the whole Hinata v Sakura thing:



So I would take that part with a grain of salt until either I or someone else finds a reputable blogger who says so. The Japanese fandom doesn't seem up in arms over that blip, if it is real. That tidbit was embedded in a post that I found that also had real/legit info in it. Though the OP could have just stuck it in there to mess with people.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 20, 2014)

Maybe Diplomat will show up at Jump Fiesta? 

She'll be dressed up as Hinata and her "friend" will be dressed as Kiba.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 20, 2014)

HolyHands said:


> Aren't most Naruto movies damsel-in-distress plots though? Can't see Salad doing too much unless she awakens the Susanoo, which would be downright hilarious.



yes, I have no hope for this movie because theyr'e all so bad.


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 20, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> Sasuke saved Naruto's life in battle with Haku, and against Obito.
> 
> Naruto was always just Plot no Jutsu comic relief character.
> 
> Sasuke doesn't owe him anything.



dosen't matter.Kyuubi would have saved him anyway.
on the other hand Sasuke accepted defeat and wanted to die.it's because of Naruto that's he is still alive.


----------



## Mikasa Morano (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Mmmhmm.
> 
> Plenty of posts on twitter confirming Sasuke and Bolt for next year's movie.
> 
> ...



Ooooh boy...I can see it now....Sarada gets kidnapped....Bolt is like, "what? oh no!...that stupid Sarada is a bitch and I hate her...but....I feel a bond with her...I have to save her, even if I'm just a kid....I don't let me friends die!....that's my ninja way!"....

...and Sasuke is like, "Sarada, my one child...daddy will save you"....

...and Sakura's like, "Sasuke-kun....I tried to save her *que flashback: SHANAROOO!!! ....misses...gets knocked out....*.....please save our daughter, Sasuke-kun *CRIES*

Bolt sneaks on a mission to save Sarada. Sasuke finds him and ends up watching over him on the mission.

CALLING IT NOW!


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

Reminder: late today/early tomorrow morning, there is an interview/stage panel thing with the Naruto editorial staff. 

3:40-4:10PM TST or around 12:40AM-1:10AM CST for American timezone.

[1]

Nothing too scandalous should happen. Not sure who is attending (the twitter staff? Yahagi?)


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

Naruto exhibition website is out! :33

I love the layout and such  Epecially Konohamaru.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 20, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> You are one sad person, aren't you?



Not really, I was merely pointing out a fact. Sasuke owes a great deal to Naruto, he never gave up believing that he was inherently good, this unwavering loyalty to his friend is what caused sasuke to stop being a dickhead. It was clearly stated in 699 that he had naruto and kakashi to thank for him not being locked in a cell.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 20, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Orochimaru is also supposed to appear. He's gonna steal Salad. I don't want her to be damsel in distress though.



I hope this won't happen.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> dosen't matter.Kyuubi would have saved him anyway.
> on the other hand Sasuke accepted defeat and wanted to die.it's because of Naruto that's he is still alive.


That was Naruto's problem, not Sasuke's.

You are talking from reader's point of view, not Naruto's.
I doubt Naruto thinks like who cares about Sasuke, Kurama would save me anyway...
Why did he then spent most of story chasing after Sasuke?
Just because of promise to Sakura?

Naruto basically started calling himself Sasuke's brother.

Sasuke maybe wanted to die, but if that was his wish, what was Naruto's right to stop that?
Why would then Sasuke owe Naruto anything, when Sasuke didn't even ask him to save him?

Or rather, once Sasuke himself told Naruto that he can kill him and be a hero; it basically meant that Sasuke accepted if he's not strong enough to win, it's fine to die.

It was Naruto's own decision to try and win over Sasuke back; also, Plot no Jutsu where main character always win in the end, and fact that Kishimoto most likely knew that he can't let of such popular character as Sasuke.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Browsing through bloggers now. Some of them have photos, proof of them attending, and some do not. Google image search hasn't indexed the photos yet, so it's hard to tell if those are really their own personal pictures.
> 
> I haven't found blogs to corroborate the whole "I prefer Sakura over Hinata" thing, other than a tweet here or there.
> 
> ...



just like I thought, fake shit mixed with truth


----------



## bulbenstein (Dec 20, 2014)

Mikasa Morano said:


> Ooooh boy...I can see it now....Sarada gets kidnapped....Bolt is like, "what? oh no!...that stupid Sarada is a bitch and I hate her...but....I feel a bond with her...I have to save her, even if I'm just a kid....I don't let me friends die!....that's my ninja way!"....
> 
> ...and Sasuke is like, "Sarada, my one child...daddy will save you"....
> 
> ...


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

> 映画「THE LAST-NARUTO THE MOVIE-」の入場者プレゼント『オフィシャルムービーガイドBOOK NARUTO −ナルト− 秘伝・列の書』と合わせると秘密のアプリコンテンツも…!?



Ahh. Seems like there will be another special image to unlock on the back of the book too. Says it will match the Retsu No Sho. You had to use an app and take a picture of the back with "Sharingan Camera" to get access to the "The Rest" page. More secret content!


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Naruto exhibition website is out! :33
> 
> I love the layout and such  Epecially Konohamaru.



Looks great!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Ahh. Seems like there will be another special image to unlock on the back of the book too. Says it will match the Retsu No Sho. You had to use an app and take a picture of the back with "Sharingan Camera" to get access to the "The Rest" page. More secret content!



Woah  Interesting stuff. Maybe it's porn.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Naruto exhibition website is out! :33
> 
> I love the layout and such  Epecially Konohamaru.



god I wish I was in japan in 2015, man I'd love to see all of kishimoto original art in person.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Naruto exhibition website is out! :33
> 
> I love the layout and such  Epecially Konohamaru.



Holy Shit 

This looks awesome.


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 20, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> That was Naruto's problem, not Sasuke's.
> You are talking from reader's point of view, not Naruto's.
> I doubt Naruto thinks like who cares about Sasuke, Kurama would save me anyway...
> Why did he then spent most of story chasing after Sasuke?
> ...



why are you even talking about this stuff

it's a fact that Naruto saved him,and now that Sasuke isn't dead and lives a good life is because of Naruto.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

VAK said:


> Not really, I was merely pointing out a fact. Sasuke owes a great deal to Naruto, he never gave up believing that he was inherently good, this unwavering loyalty to his friend is what caused sasuke to stop being a dickhead. It was clearly stated in 699 that he had naruto and kakashi to thank for him not being locked in a cell.



Dickhead?
Sasuke chose his own path in life; it was his own right to do what he wants.

Also, cell keeping god level character?

Why not keep Gaara as well?

Just because he was in Team 7, doesn't mean he had to stay with them, or that he owed them anything, and even if he did, where is there a rule that he needs to repay his dept?

It was shown from the start that Sasuke's goals had nothing with Team 7.

After he decided to crush Konoha, that wasn't evil, that was something that he saw as a justice in his eyes, he clearly said that children of Konoha are laughing at the price of Itachi's death and sacrifice that will never be known, and he as a younger brother can't tolerate that.

But even that still didn't have anything with Team 7; the most correct position they should have taken was to see him as an enemy who will destroy their home if they don't destroy him.

Their worst mistake, or Kishimoto's, was that he wrote Team 7, or rather mostly Naruto, as someone who should feel responsible for Sasuke, when Sasuke basically had really little to do with him.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> why are you even talking about this stuff
> 
> it's a fact that Naruto saved him,and now that Sasuke isn't dead and lives a good life is because of Naruto.



Sasuke isn't alive because of Naruto, because Naruto was always about Plot no Jutsu, or Talk no Jutsu; if it wasn't Naruto, it would have been some other character.

Naruto is alive because of Kurama, and not his own strength - well, aside from his tongue, and convenient Sage mode that Jiraiya pulled out without ever mentioning it before, which was too obvious it will be Naruto's power up.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

Apparently in addition to sketches and such at the exhibition, they will have replica Hokage Mountain and Kishi's desk setup from when before Naruto kicked off, and also a 10 meter wide screen to watch a special video (scenes from Naruto?).


----------



## Zef (Dec 20, 2014)

Dat thread derailment tho...

^Why couldn't I have been born in Japan?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 20, 2014)

Pretty interesting stuffs here.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 20, 2014)

Kishi..I thought you were the biggest Sakura hater. I believed in you.


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 20, 2014)

takL said:


> and you better take 2ch posts/tweets with a  pinch of salt. esp posts like the sakura vs hinata one.





takL said:


> when nana is fucking there? i call it bs.
> 
> besides kish did say hinata would be his pick when asked which chara hed go out with in the bonus dvd that came with RTN.



Agreed with takl. Besides, in an official tv program that aired literally this week, Kishi DID say when asked his favorite female, while he likes them all, he likes Hinata.



By our very own Organic Dinosaur:



> About Kishi's reaction to picking out his fav female character:
> 女性キャラクターだと
> あんまり自分の作ったキャラクターで
> 好きって言っても気持ち悪いし
> ...



Julinay:



> girls, "Well, I created them so... to say I have one I like is kind of... weird/creepy... but I guess, Hinata." Hosts: "If someone had asked him that at the beginning it would've been really easy to guess the end (pairing-wise)!"



Therefore... He chose her. Not the first time he said he was fond of Hinata either; he said so in another interview a few weeks ago. Before I am accused and get words put in my mouth, I'm not saying he doesn't like Sakura. He does; even said so. He tried his best with her. I'm *only* posting this because of the false claims that he said he prefers Sakura over Hinata, which is false until proven otherwise. And if it is true, by chance, then Kishi contradicted himself. XD


----------



## Monna (Dec 20, 2014)

takL said:


> another report from 2ch
> 
> -There was also an alternative plan to go on to part 3. (the short hair Naruto was a design for the part 3)


This would have been a much better direction than the next generation trash that we ended up with.


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> This would have been a much better direction than the next generation trash that we ended up with.



Too early to tell, for all we know it could have had an even shittier storyline


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 20, 2014)

I would have liked a part 3 tbh.


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 20, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> Sasuke isn't alive because of Naruto, because Naruto was always about Plot no Jutsu, or Talk no Jutsu; if it wasn't Naruto, it would have been some other character.
> 
> Naruto is alive because of Kurama, and not his own strength - well, aside from his tongue, and convenient Sage mode that Jiraiya pulled out without ever mentioning it before, which was too obvious it will be Naruto's power up.



you really are a troll aren't you.

Naruto is the main character,you like it or not.plot no jutsu or not Sasuke is alive and has a good life because of Naruto.it's a fucking fact.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> This would have been a much better direction than the next generation trash that we ended up with.



why are people so upset with a mini series?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 20, 2014)

takL said:


> another report from 2ch
> 
> -There was also an alternative plan to go on to part 3. (the short hair Naruto was a design for the part 3).



Kishi should have chose this path. All loose ends could have been tied up much easier. We could have also gorrwn something new that focused on other characters since all the Sasuke crap is over.


----------



## bulbenstein (Dec 20, 2014)

From what I understood in his interviews, sakura or hinata or tenten or anko or etc., he just likes all of the female characters. That's it.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> I would have liked a part 3 tbh.





Fay said:


> Too early to tell, for all we know it could have had an even shittier storyline



it's the  same author and main characters. they are all copies and palate swaps of their parents. 

nothing is lost here


----------



## Monna (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> why are people so upset with a mini series?


because the next generation is garbage


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

> Source.
> 
> By our very own Organic Dinosaur:



Sometimes it feels weird when I'm like... SOURCE: ME. 

I would trust that interview more than this fan report from JF, just because there's actual footage. Everything we know right now about JF is hearsay and 2ch. Like I said, none of the bloggers I've read so far brought up the Hinata-Sakura thing so far. So someone probably sprinkled in some lies with their legit info to cause a stir. 

Though in that 1-hour Kobayashi interview that aired a few days before that TV special, he said that he was fond of Sakura. Kishi said that he thought that the hate was unwarranted, he tried to make her more popular and pretty, but Hinata was gaining popularity despite less screen-time.  He didn't specify fav female chara was Sakura though in this particular interview because he wasn't asked directly, just mentioned that he liked her as a chara.


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> it's the  same author and main characters. they are all copies and palate swaps of their parents.
> 
> nothing is lost here



No Addy, Bolt and Shika are copies. The rest vary from mixed (Inojin) to refreshing (Sarada). We could still see something interesting...


----------



## bulbenstein (Dec 20, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> This would have been a much better direction than the next generation trash that we ended up with.



Me too would have wanted a part 3 but man... kishi's just tired so I'll let it go.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

It would be one thing to say he likes sakura the most, but to say he likes sakura more than hinata like it's somekind of childish contest isn't something kishi would say, it sounds beyond fake.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 20, 2014)

From how he's spoken, he probably prefers Sakura. 

The Hinata talk sounds more like intentional hype for the movie tbh.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

Also the plot point of Kishi's next light novel for Kakashi was released a few days ago. 

It will take place post-war, but prior to actually becoming Hokage. He will be going to the Land of Waves on a mission to investigate some new technology.  So the timeframe is like, even within ch.699 before Sasuke sets off, it seems like. 

Book is titled 氷天の雷, Ice Heaven/Sky of Thunder.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Fay said:


> No Addy, Bolt and Shika are copies. The rest vary from mixed (Inojin) to refreshing (Sarada). We could still see something interesting...



just wait and see.... just wait and see :/


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Also the plot point of Kishi's next light novel for Kakashi was released a few days ago.
> 
> It will take place post-war, but prior to actually becoming Hokage. He will be going to the Land of Waves on a mission to investigate some new technology.  So the timeframe is like, even within ch.699 before Sasuke sets off, it seems like.
> 
> Book is titled 氷天の雷, Ice Heaven/Sky of Thunder.



Dear goodness there was a timeskip between the war and Sasuke taking off ? Why didn't we see THAT in the manga .


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Also the plot point of Kishi's next light novel for Kakashi was released a few days ago.
> 
> It will take place post-war, but prior to actually becoming Hokage. He will be going to the Land of Waves on a mission to investigate some new technology.  So the timeframe is like, even within ch.699 before Sasuke sets off, it seems like.
> 
> Book is titled 氷天の雷, Ice Heaven/Sky of Thunder.



 New technology.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> you really are a troll aren't you.
> 
> Naruto is the main character,you like it or not.plot no jutsu or not Sasuke is alive and has a good life because of Naruto.it's a fucking fact.



No, I'm not a troll.

To me, Naruto was garbage from the very start whose only purpose was to chase after Sasuke even more than Sakura, and who is relevant only because of his Sasuke chase, and having Kurama inside him; oh yeah, until Kishimoto's asspull to make Naruto, who was just another Jinchuriki chapter before, to become savior of the world,

Every single thing about him is one big Plot no Jutsu, not to mention that he as a clown character was supposed to be a shinobi in a world where kids are thought from the very young age to kill people.

I kinda put some hope in him when he returned in Part 2, until he got angry at Konohamaru about Sexy no Jutsu - after that, he completely died for me.

After that Book no Jutsu...

Naruto maybe saved Sasuke, but I don't see that as anything Sasuke should be grateful for, or feel that he should owe anything to him, because Naruto was saved by Sasuke way before.
And it's not like Sasuke ever asked him to save him.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 20, 2014)

Matsuyama Hiroshi ( CC2 )  is interviewed for the new Storm 4 games for Jump Festa 2015.

[youtube]c9WwnC2cgc[/youtube]


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> It would be one thing to say he likes sakura the most, but to say he likes sakura more than hinata like it's somekind of childish contest isn't something kishi would say, it sounds beyond fake.



"itachi is m favorite akatsuki member"

"hidan is my favorite akatsuki member"

i honestly care about stuff like how he wanted sakura to be popular or having a blast with hidan. 

him liking one character over the other is shown in the amount of screen time in the manga. him saying it has no meaning to me


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Also the plot point of Kishi's next light novel for Kakashi was released a few days ago.
> 
> It will take place post-war, but prior to actually becoming Hokage. He will be going to the Land of Waves on a mission to investigate some new technology.  So the timeframe is like, even within ch.699 before Sasuke sets off, it seems like.
> 
> Book is titled 氷天の雷, Ice Heaven/Sky of Thunder.



Interesting.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> because the next generation is garbage


you seems rustled over something......


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

Fay said:


> Dear goodness there was a timeskip between the war and Sasuke taking off ? Why didn't we see THAT in the manga .



Source: myself via reddit~



I expected it to be like 699.5 like The Last, but appears not. Perhaps the book ends with him being inaugurated? 

They also advertised it at JumpFesta. Kakashi's VA said he was excited to read it and looking forward to the release of subsequent novels.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 20, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> No, I'm not a troll.
> 
> To me, Naruto was garbage from the very start whose only purpose was to chase after Sasuke even more than Sakura, and who is relevant only because of his Sasuke chase, and having Kurama inside him; oh yeah, until Kishimoto's asspull to make Naruto, who was just another Jinchuriki chapter before, to become savior of the world,
> 
> ...



Do you like Sasuke tho?


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Source: myself via reddit~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh, same guy who did jinraden? :amazed


----------



## takL (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Also the plot point of Kishi's next light novel for Kakashi was released a few days ago.



kish doesnt write those novels.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

I thought it was obvious there's a timeskip in 699


----------



## ch1p (Dec 20, 2014)

Akira Higashiyama writes the new novels. He wrote Blood Prison, Jiraiya's and Sasuke's as well. The Last was written by someone else (not Kishi either).



Fay said:


> Dear goodness there was a timeskip between the war and Sasuke taking off ? Why didn't we see THAT in the manga .



It's heavily implied.

They had to go back to the Leaf, the whole thing logistics, body bags, funerals, settling down, Tsunade stepping down and Kakashi stepping in.

Naruto spent some time in the Leaf before departing in part 1, about three months or so (this is given by Tsunade in the last chapter of part 1). However, Tsunade's head on the mountain was only seen completely after three years. Yet Kakashi's head was already on the mountain when Sasuke left. So the timeskip was at least three months, but I'd say well over that.

Sasuke is treating Sakura with kiddy gloves and Sakura is calling him a jerk (even if its not mean) in the beginning of of 699, then he's being all touchy and teasing with her and she's telling him she wants to go with him.

There's also the matter of Sasuke's trial case and his request to go off on his journey (and everything that entailed), it wasn't done from one day to the other.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

takL said:


> kish doesnt write those novels.



Nope, he doesn't.

It's written by 東山 彰良//Akira Higashiyama, who also from wrote Blood Prison, Sasuke Jinraiden, and the novelization of Tales of a Gutsy Ninja

But I think Kishi has some level of input regarding the contents. There will be new illustrations inside drawn especially by Kishi, according to the Shueisha announcement a few weeks ago.


----------



## Hexa (Dec 20, 2014)

It's not really clear how big the timeskip in 699 was, however.  Tsunade retired, Kakashi became Hokage and his face was added to the monument, Naruto and Sasuke completely healed, and Tsunade cultured a hand (or two).  I'd say there's a least a month timeskip. 

I don't really think the books are canon anyway.  But they might be fun to see.


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> why are people so upset with a mini series?



people aren't upset about the mini series,i think they would have liked a proper pt 3 better, instead of a mini series.


----------



## bulbenstein (Dec 20, 2014)

ohh so the new technology will be explained in kakashi's novel...


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> It's written by 東山 彰良//Akira Higashiyama, who also from wrote *Blood Prison*, Sasuke Jinraiden, and the novelization of Tales of a Gutsy Ninja



Did anyone LIKE Blood Prison? I just couldn't get into it. Right in the middle I just wanted to cut it off because nothing was happening, and the final battle just didn't leave a strong impression.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

lol at who ever one starred the thread why? lol I tried to watch blood prison like 3 times, turned it off after 20 minutes, shit bored me to death.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> Do you like Sasuke tho?



I like him, but that doesn't have anything with how I dislike Naruto.

Rather, I like putting Sasuke on something comparable to Haku, Kimimaro, boy Kakashi, and to some degree Shikamaru.

Serious attitude of these male boy characters was really fitting for manga about shinobi and their cruel world.

From how much we were shown Uchiha story and history, as well as how much Sasuke appearing always meant plot going forward, this series should have been called Sasuke.

Also, orange outfits really didn't help Naruto at all.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 20, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> From how much we were shown Uchiha story and history, as well as how much Sasuke appearing always meant plot going forward, this series should have been called Sasuke.



I've actually said similar things before...

I was branded a Troll for having a similar stance in regards to Sasuke and the Uchiha's importance to the plot.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 20, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> I like him, but that doesn't have anything with how I dislike Naruto.
> 
> Rather, I like putting Sasuke on something comparable to Haku, Kimimaro, boy Kakashi, and to some degree Shikamaru.
> 
> ...



Well, Kishimoto said he wanted to have Naruto not behave like a cliche Ninja at all.
If fact he tried to get away from this as far as possible.

There are both current and old japan influences in Naruto. It's a mix of both.


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 20, 2014)

Story boards displayed for The Last at Jump Festa:




*Spoiler*: _MORE_ 



















And this:


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 20, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> lol I tried to watch blood prison like 3 times, turned it off after 20 minutes, shit bored me to death.



RIGHT?! Oh my GOD I don't know who could sit through that film with their sanity in tact, not to mention the ending was GROSSLY unsatisfying. And I thought The Lost Tower was bad...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

SoleAccord said:


> RIGHT?! Oh my GOD I don't know who could sit through that film with their sanity in tact, not to mention the ending was GROSSLY unsatisfying. And I thought The Lost Tower was bad...



Whut? The Lost Tower is WORSE than Blood Prison to me, it felt like there are hardly any characters in it, just Nardo and some chick. Oh and Minato's screentime 

But I don't like them both, just find Lost Tower to be outright terrible and the worst Naruto movie ever.


----------



## PumpkinRoll (Dec 20, 2014)

Hexa said:


> It's not really clear how big the timeskip in 699 was, however.  Tsunade retired, Kakashi became Hokage and his face was added to the monument, Naruto and Sasuke completely healed, and Tsunade cultured a hand (or two).  I'd say there's a least a month timeskip.
> 
> *I don't really think the books are canon anyway.  But they might be fun to see*.



I don't think so either. I wish I could read one though to see if I would like them.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Whut? The Lost Tower is WORSE than Blood Prison to me, it felt like there are hardly any characters in it, just Nardo and some chick. Oh and Minato's screentime
> 
> But I don't like them both, just find Lost Tower to be outright terrible.



I mean they're both bad but at least shit KINDA MAYBE happened in Lost Tower? I don't even KNOW, both Lost Tower and Blood Prison are literally ASS and whoever made them needs to stay the fuck out of the industry. 

I'm just saying though xD


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Sometimes it feels weird when I'm like... SOURCE: ME.
> 
> I would trust that interview more than this fan report from JF, just because there's actual footage. Everything we know right now about JF is hearsay and 2ch. Like I said, none of the bloggers I've read so far brought up the Hinata-Sakura thing so far. So someone probably sprinkled in some lies with their legit info to cause a stir.
> 
> Though in that 1-hour Kobayashi interview that aired a few days before that TV special, he said that he was fond of Sakura. Kishi said that he thought that the hate was unwarranted, he tried to make her more popular and pretty, but Hinata was gaining popularity despite less screen-time.  He didn't specify fav female chara was Sakura though in this particular interview because he wasn't asked directly, just mentioned that he liked her as a chara.



Haha you are a good source.  Thanks for all your helpful information, btw. ^^

Anyway yeah, exactly.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 20, 2014)

SoleAccord said:


> RIGHT?! Oh my GOD I don't know who could sit through that film with their sanity in tact, not to mention the ending was GROSSLY unsatisfying. And I thought The Lost Tower was bad...



It's... a Naruto movie. I don't remember which is worse. 



Darkhope said:


> Haha you are a good source.  Thanks for all your helpful information, btw. ^^
> 
> Anyway yeah, exactly.



Yeah, Darkhope. When I told you animecontinuum was a liar and full of shit, the person who stole this chick's translation from reddit, I _meant_ it. I wasn't being a bitch or being misinformed like I was accused of. It was, you know, _the truth_, that person was a hack and yet you kept defending it.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 20, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It's... a Naruto movie.



Not every Naruto movie is as bad as the two I named.

Inheritors of the Will of Fire was ACTUALLY pretty good. The next two are just ridiculously lame.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

Will of Fire is the best shippuuden movie.

My most hated goes to lost Tower and Bonds. 



SoleAccord said:


> I mean they're both bad but at least shit KINDA MAYBE happened in Lost Tower? I don't even KNOW, both Lost Tower and Blood Prison are literally ASS and whoever made them needs to stay the fuck out of the industry.
> 
> I'm just saying though xD



Welp I got some entertainment from Blood Prison at least , but the reveal at the end was indeed retarded. SP Nardo movies in general


----------



## Rosi (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Also the plot point of Kishi's next light novel for Kakashi was released a few days ago.
> 
> It will take place post-war, but prior to actually becoming Hokage. He will be going to the Land of Waves on a mission to investigate some new technology.  So the timeframe is like, even within ch.699 before Sasuke sets off, it seems like.
> 
> Book is titled 氷天の雷, Ice Heaven/Sky of Thunder.



Can't wait to read it. Sasuke's novel was pretty good, though I didn't agree with everything there. Reading someone's officially published headcanon is always nice, especially if it fits yours 


I wonder how long that timeskip was. Can't be less than a month.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Welp I got some entertainment from Blood Prison at least , but the reveal at the end was indeed retarded. SP movies in general



Like what the last ten minutes? xD

And what was the reveal? Kyuubi Chakra Mode? 

All I remember is the chick dying and Killer Bee is like "Lmao Naruto worry about it later we don't have the budget to make you mourn for her. LOL fillers."

And Naruto's like "K."

And the credits roll.



Haruka Katana said:


> Will of Fire is the best shippuuden movie.
> 
> My most hated goes to lost Tower and Bonds.



Damn right it is. 

Although ...I gotta disagree. Bonds was by no means GOOD, but compared to Blood Prison (to me) and Tower I would go watch it again and SUFFER through it because THAT hell is easier to deal with than the others.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 20, 2014)

I liked the first Naruto movie.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

SoleAccord said:


> Like what the last ten minutes? xD
> 
> And what was the reveal? Kyuubi Chakra Mode?
> 
> ...



The one where Tsunade let Naruto get thrown to prison on purpose to reveal this shit prison is shit blablabla, then appeared at the last minute to "help". A big WTF to me since Naruto was treated like shit, they're such douches to him 



SoleAccord said:


> Damn right it is.
> 
> Although ...I gotta disagree. Bonds was by no means GOOD, but compared to Blood Prison (to me) and Tower I would go watch it again and SUFFER through it because THAT hell is easier to deal with than the others.



Ah well each to their own xD


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 20, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> I liked the first Naruto movie.



...


Clash in the Land of Snow or the first Shippuden movie? 



Haruka Katana said:


> The one where Tsunade let Naruto get thrown to prison on purpose to reveal this shit prison is shit blablabla, then appeared at the last minute to "help". A big WTF to me since Naruto was treated like shit, they're such douches to him



Oh, THAT bullshit. 

"Guys, you're here!"

"Hey so uh we were just kidding and shit, we got your back now."

"But--"

"Quickly, use the gimmick for the film: Sage Mode!"

"But Granny Tsu--"

"SAGE MODE RITE NAO WE ARE WASTING MONEY!"


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

SoleAccord said:


> RIGHT?! Oh my GOD I don't know who could sit through that film with their sanity in tact, not to mention the ending was GROSSLY unsatisfying. And I thought The Lost Tower was bad...



well the lost tower was mehh but it had great concepts, architecture and designs. Blood prison didn't even feel like it was _Naruto _. Felt like I watching some other shit with naruto characters faces stuck on it, the plot was trash, and damn I just couldn't sit through it.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 20, 2014)

*SoleAccord*@ Obviously Clash in the Land of Snow. The first shippuden movie was another shit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 20, 2014)

Any movie with Neji can't be shit.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 20, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> well the lost tower was mehh but it had great concepts, architecture and designs. Blood prison didn't even feel like it was _Naruto _. Felt like I watching some other shit with naruto characters faces stuck on it, the plot was trash, and damn I just couldn't sit through it.



Oh my LORD it was bad. So glad other people agree. Now the writer for that movie is doing novels? LORD HELP USSSS.



sasusakucannon said:


> *SoleAccord*@ Obviously Clash in the Land of Snow. The first shippuden movie was another shit.



Oh thank god cause if you said the first Shippuden movie ... but yeah, Clash in Land of Snow was all right.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

Here we go: a very reliable blogger has done a write-up of the Super Stage.

here

Confirms the info we already know, plus a few extra tidbits here and there. (No mention about Hinata v Sakura, or the Kishi money comment, just from me skimming it)

Going to search to see if I can corroborate the new parts of what she has written here that I haven't read before.

She says that the on-stage re-enactment of ch. 698 and 699 was very emotional and filled with tears~


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Here we go: a very reliable blogger has done a write-up of the Super Stage.
> 
> here
> 
> ...



Awww!!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

SoleAccord said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Clash in the Land of Snow or the first Shippuden movie?
> ...



"Kay" 

They're lucky that he's Naruto. I would rasengan the shit out of everyone in the island 



Narutossss said:


> well the lost tower was mehh but it had great concepts, architecture and designs. Blood prison didn't even feel like it was _Naruto _. Felt like I watching some other shit with naruto characters faces stuck on it, the plot was trash, and damn I just couldn't sit through it.


Okay I'll agree with the architecture, it was nice. Though tbh most naruto movies never made me felt like it was Naruto.


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 20, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Yeah, Darkhope. When I told you animecontinuum was a liar and full of shit, the person who stole this chick's translation from reddit, I _meant_ it. I wasn't being a bitch or being misinformed like I was accused of. It was, you know, _the truth_, that person was a hack and yet you kept defending it.



1) I never called you a liar or a bitch. but you have called me that *leak*
2) I said I would trust someone who saw the movie over someone who didn't on whether or not the movie "made sense" you could say.
3) I trusted them because they provided strong evidence prior and after the initial screening - but once proven false, I have not defended them or used them as a source. I haven't seen their rebuttal against OD, but I do trust OD over them.

This is irreverent to this topic. I'm not going to continue this here, and if you want to discuss it then we can move to PMs. If not, I don't care.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> "Kay"
> 
> They're lucky that he's Naruto. I would rasengan the shit out of everyone in the island



SP - "OH MY GOSH GUYS LOOK ITS SAGE MODE! LOOK AT IT! OH MAN ITS SO FUCKING SICK. THIS IS WHAT YOU'VE BEEN WAITING FOR BECAUSE WE WHORED IT OUT IN THE PREVIEWS. ITS HERE. NARUTO IS ABOUT TO KICK SOME---aaaaand it's gone. Hope you enjoyed Blood Prison."


----------



## takL (Dec 20, 2014)

from "そして、NARUTOスーパーステージですが"… to "描き分けも大変だったそうです。"
about Naruto super stage...
Guests(on stage) are Kishimoto-sensei, VA Ms Tekeuchi Mr. Sugiyama, Mr. Inoue Ms. Nakakura and Ms. Nana Mizuki Mr. Jun Fukuyama
Firstly VAs acted #699 

then
Sensei(=kish) answers to VAs Questions 

-the toughest chara to both draw and write about　was･・・・ Sasuke
Despite he likes Sasuke, he found him esp as he went into a sulk, totally difficult to depict.  He was often told to 'redo' sasukes face by his editor. 

-on the impressions of the last chap (they must mean #699), 
Ms Takeuchi and other VAs were " wow Sasukes talked a lot!"...(laugh)

-About the turning point of the story, 
sensei(=kish) said  it had to be 'the valley of the end' where Sasuke went into sulk and Naruto stayed as his friend to the very end....in short 'Naruto' is a story about bringing back Sasuke from the sulk. 

-to the q 'what would you have done if Sasuke hadn't gone into Sulk?' 
sensei answered probably hed have made some other chara sulk (laughs). 

-to answer a q 'what has changed after starting the series?'
he said 'Sound nasty but money...' then added 'and the thinning of hair.'

-then about the movie version now showing at the theaters.
on toneris design
'a good looking guy shouldering heavy burdens  all alone '
he decided the character on the spot during a meeting. 
for the details of the background toneri shoulders, check the novelized version as the film was too short to explain it all.

-he mentioned the difficulty in drawing sasukes facial expressions earlier 
and here he told that it was also difficult to draw subtle expressions and individual differences of byakugan peeps with all those white eyes. 

(ill translate the rest)


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 20, 2014)

takL said:


> from "そして、NARUTOスーパーステージですが"? to "描き分けも大変だったそうです。"
> about Naruto super stage...
> Guests(on stage) are Kishimoto-sensei, VA Ms Tekeuchi Mr. Sugiyama, Mr. Inoue Ms. Nakakura and Ms. Nana Mizuki Mr. Jun Fukuyama
> Firstly VAs acted #699
> ...



too bad we didn't see the voiced chapters.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

Via this blog: here

Yeah, corroborates what takL is reading from that yahoo blog.



> 結局サスケの腕はあるのかな…？誰も質問してなかったから機密なのかな。



No one asked about whether or not Sasuke has an arm :/



> ヒマワリの名前の由来は適当…まぁ日向だから？なノリ。まぁそうですよねw



Says according to Kishi, Himawari's name origin was appropriate. Should have been along the theme of the Hyuuga, which reads a bit like "Sunny/Sunshine" via kanji.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

SoleAccord said:


> SP - "OH MY GOSH GUYS LOOK ITS SAGE MODE! LOOK AT IT! OH MAN ITS SO FUCKING SICK. THIS IS WHAT YOU'VE BEEN WAITING FOR BECAUSE WE WHORED IT OUT IN THE PREVIEWS. ITS HERE. NARUTO IS ABOUT TO KICK SOME---aaaaand it's gone. Hope you enjoyed Blood Prison."


Dat sage mode hype.



takL said:


> -the toughest chara to both draw and write about　was･・・・ Sasuke
> Despite he likes Sasuke, he found him esp as he went into a sulk, totally difficult to depict.  He was often told to 'redo' sasukes face by his editor.


Editor is a Sasuke fan 



> -on the impressions of the last chap (they must mean #699),
> Ms Takeuchi and other VAs were " wow Sasukes talked a lot!"...(laugh)


It was his thoughts though XD But yeah.



> -to the q 'what would you have done if Sasuke hadn't gone into Sulk?'
> sensei answered probably hed have made some other chara sulk (laughs).






> (ill translate the rest)


yay~


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

I enjoyed the first 3 naruto movies. I remember the first one being really good. I haven't seen it in years though, need to rewatch. the first shippuden movie had some pretty good fight scenes, it had drunken lee too righ? that and horny princess is all I remember from that movie. I barely remember what bonds was about. don't remember shit from the kakashi movie either, Lost tower was alright, didn't watch RTN and blood prison was trash.


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 20, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Can't wait to read it. Sasuke's novel was pretty good, though I didn't agree with everything there. Reading someone's officially published headcanon is always nice, especially if it fits yours
> 
> 
> I wonder how long that timeskip was. Can't be less than a month.



It's more than a month, recovering, the burials, Tsunade stepping down, Kakashi being elected, his face being carved into the mountain, you can also see Sakura's hair has grown longer, etc...

I would say between 3 to 6 months.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 20, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> I enjoyed the first 3 naruto movies. I remember the first one being really good. I haven't seen it in years though, need to rewatch. the first shippuden movie had some pretty good fight scenes, it had drunken lee too righ? that and horny princess is all I remember from that movie. I barely remember what bonds was about. don't remember shit from the kakashi movie either, Lost tower was alright, didn't watch RTN and blood prison was trash.



Will of Fire is without a doubt the best flick, because it's about actual Bonds and what you'd do to keep them together. RTN wasn't bad, you just need to really like Naruto and Sakura by themselves to enjoy it.


----------



## bulbenstein (Dec 20, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> I enjoyed the first 3 naruto movies. I remember the first one being really good. I haven't seen it in years though, need to rewatch. the first shippuden movie had some pretty good fight scenes, it had drunken lee too righ? that and horny princess is all I remember from that movie. I barely remember what bonds was about. don't remember shit from the kakashi movie either, Lost tower was alright, didn't watch RTN and blood prison was trash.



why you haven't watched RTN? or tried it?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Apparently in addition to sketches and such at the exhibition, they will have replica Hokage Mountain and Kishi's desk setup from when before Naruto kicked off, and also a 10 meter wide screen to watch a special video (scenes from Naruto?).



It seems like they are recycling a fair amount of things from the Naruto theme park at Lagunasia in 2012. 

If it's the same Hokage mountain replica, you can go inside and there's a special room for each Hokage. Wonder if there will be new information...


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> "Kay"
> 
> They're lucky that he's Naruto. I would rasengan the shit out of everyone in the island
> 
> ...


I will agree the average naruto movie never felt all that much naruto. but that was part of the fun, it felt like the Naruto gang having adventures in these different genres. that was interesting to me but blood prision? jailing naruto? seriously? all the talking, staring, brooding and trying too hard to be _"Dark"_ had me nearly falling asleep from boredom.


----------



## Madelyne (Dec 20, 2014)

Mikasa Morano said:


> Ooooh boy...I can see it now....Sarada gets kidnapped....Bolt is like, "what? oh no!...that stupid Sarada is a bitch and I hate her...but....I feel a bond with her...I have to save her, even if I'm just a kid....I don't let me friends die!....that's my ninja way!"....
> 
> ...and Sasuke is like, "Sarada, my one child...daddy will save you"....
> 
> ...


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

SoleAccord said:


> Will of Fire is without a doubt the best flick, because it's about actual Bonds and what you'd do to keep them together. RTN wasn't bad, you just need to really like Naruto and Sakura by themselves to enjoy it.


I either hear how good RTN was or bad the movie was. I'll probably get around to watching it before the year ends.


bulbenstein said:


> why you haven't watched RTN? or tried it?



I haven't watched RTN.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

> 最後の挨拶で竹内さんが「テマリがお嫁に行った時の我愛羅の表情が見たい」と
> 突如リクエストしてました。
> 「そう言われたら描くしかないな…」と先生



Suddenly at the end, Naruto's VA requested, "I want to see Gaara's facial expression when Temari got married" 

Kishi answers like, " Well if (you, Naruto's VA) say so, then I'd have no choice but to draw it....".


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Suddenly at the end, Naruto's VA requested, "I want to see Gaara's facial expression when Temari got married"
> 
> Kishi answers like, " Well if I say so, then I'd have no choice but to draw it....".



"I you ( Naruto's VA ) say so, Then I have no choice."


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> "I you ( Temari's VA ) say so, Then I have no choice."



Termari's VA's wasn't in attendance though. How is it implied that he would ask Temari's VA's in order to write it, rather than in the case that Kishi himself said so, it would happen?



> そう言われたら



I thought that this was only "If xxxxx was said ......." and the subject was ambiguous, but more likely Kishi?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Suddenly at the end, Naruto's VA requested, "I want to see Gaara's facial expression when Temari got married"
> 
> Kishi answers like, " Well if I say so, then I'd have no choice but to draw it....".


He'd be like :thisshit


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Termari's VA's wasn't in attendance though. How is it implied that he would ask Temari's VA's in order to write it, rather than in the case that Kishi himself said so, it would happen?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that this was only "If xxxxx was said ......." and the subject was ambiguous, but more likely Kishi?



Literally it would be "If I am told so, then I have no choice but to comply"


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> He'd be like :thisshit



he has the same expression as sasuke which is most likely ""


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Literally it would be "If I am told so, then I have no choice but to do it"



Ahh okay. That makes more sense. When you first said it pertained to Temari's VA I got confused. 

Was pretty sure it meant either Kishi or Naruto's VA's as the subject. 

Thanks~


----------



## Rosi (Dec 20, 2014)

ty, takL and Organic!




takL said:


> -About the turning point of the story,
> sensei(=kish) said  it had to be 'the valley of the end' where Sasuke went into sulk and Naruto stayed as his friend to the very end....in short 'Naruto' is a story about bringing back Sasuke from the sulk.



So Sauce is indeed the main character with the whole plot revolving around him 



takL said:


> -he mentioned the difficulty in drawing sasukes facial expressions earlier
> and here he told that it was also difficult to draw subtle expressions and individual differences of byakugan peeps with all those white eyes.


Ahh, so the Hyuuga irrelevance is also due to Kishi being a lazy ass.



OrganicDinosaur said:


> Via this blog: here
> 
> Yeah, corroborates what takL is reading from that yahoo blog.
> 
> No one asked about whether or not Sasuke has an arm :/


Kishi probably wouldn't answer anyway, since he left it ambiguous on purpose imo 

There is something about those family pics being drawn _not_ by Kishi? Or is my google trans bs'ing me?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 20, 2014)

Temari's VA was a typo yes, sorry.


----------



## Rai (Dec 20, 2014)

Nothing's new.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

in before gaara the same emo expression at his sisters wedding


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> he has the same expression as sasuke which is most likely ""



But I want Gaara to be protective of his sis


----------



## Madelyne (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Suddenly at the end, Naruto's VA requested, "I want to see Gaara's facial expression when Temari got married"
> 
> Kishi answers like, " Well if (you, Naruto's VA) say so, then I'd have no choice but to draw it....".


Gotta love Junko


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> But I want Gaara to be protective of his sis


If he knew the shit Shikamaru said about girls...


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

man, the only new stuff is sakura's design and sasuke having 10 more seconds in the movie? 

told ya so


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> But I want Gaara to be protective of his sis



and i want a sasuke who gives a shit........ tough shit for the two of us


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> But I want Gaara to be protective of his sis



the only thing gaara is protective of is......................

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ch1p (Dec 20, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> 1) I never called you a liar or a bitch. but you have called me that *leak*
> 2) I said I would trust someone who saw the movie over someone who didn't on whether or not the movie "made sense" you could say.
> 3) I trusted them because they provided strong evidence prior and after the initial screening - but once proven false, I have not defended them or used them as a source. I haven't seen their rebuttal against OD, but I do trust OD over them.
> 
> This is irreverent to this topic. I'm not going to continue this here, and if you want to discuss it then we can move to PMs. If not, I don't care.



How to put this.

You were defending animecontinuum's bulshit and spreading fake rumours. Several people told you that person was a hack, repeatedly. You didn't listen, because the truth is inconvenient. Instead, you attempted to discredit people that didn't believe on that person as well. In broad strokes of course.

You are or were doing the same shit to Abaniko in this thread. She brought a tweet where Kishi said that while he likes HInata too, he prefers Sakura. You tried to discredit to her because it's inconvenient. Too bad for you the several tweets that mentioned that tidbit also mention several points that takl and OrganicDinossaur are translating right now for us (Sasuke being hard to draw, story being decided at VotE, names of the kids, how Sasuke didn't speak much, etc etc, and even including that money line that was shot down before).

As you put it  it's best to believe on someone who was there over someone who wasn't. Yeah, those tweet authors had photos of the event and posted those points well over 11 hours ago. I wasn't fond of what you did the first time around, I'm not fond of what you're doing this time around.

I tried to discuss this in private the first time around and all I got were passive-aggressive insults, so I've learnt my lesson. If you really meant you want to drop it, be my guest. It's not on my conscience. I just can't stand by and see it happening again. It's unbecoming.



takL said:


> from "そして、NARUTOスーパーステージですが"… to "描き分けも大変だったそうです。"
> about Naruto super stage...
> Guests(on stage) are Kishimoto-sensei, VA Ms Tekeuchi Mr. Sugiyama, Mr. Inoue Ms. Nakakura and Ms. Nana Mizuki Mr. Jun Fukuyama
> Firstly VAs acted #699
> ...



So, that stupidity from last week about Kishi hating Sasuke is put to rest. Good. . Either that or he's fickle like the autumn skies.

Ahah at Sasuke speaking a lot in 699. He really did.  More like his thoughts, but we were privvy to them.

Oh, so the money line is true as well. Who'd thought.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 20, 2014)

Really interested in those "wind" and "bolt" secret books that come from the Naruto exhibition. Like someone else said it would be nice if they contain 19 pages of slice-of-life, better yet if its post-The Last.



tkpirate said:


> if Kishi himself said that Sasuke will have lots of screen time in the next movie then it should be true.





Altair21 said:


> I don't recall Kishi ever lying about a characters role in a movie or any other project in order to bring in more viewers. That's more up SPs alley than Kishi.





Altair21 said:


> You realize the marketing for all of those were done by Studio Pierrot, right? Kishi didn't even write Bonds so I don't even know why you mentioned that.
> 
> If anybody is to blame for using characters in order to bring in more viewers then it's Studio Pierrot, not Kishi.







boot said:


> Saw these images on twitter



Love Kishi's sketch of Rokudaime Kakashi with the Hokage robes. 



takL said:


> another report from 2ch
> 
> -There was also an alternative plan to go on to part 3. (the short hair Naruto was a design for the part 3)





I _knew_ it, I just knew that when Naruto's new design came out back in late July to promote The Last that it carried a "Part 3" vibe in it.

Show us the meat Kishi.  



cag said:


> I don't see a fan war, not yet anyway. I'm just amused that he keeps changing his answer, it's clear that he likes all of them.



Agreed.



takL said:


> from "そして、NARUTOスーパーステージですが"? to "描き分けも大変だったそうです。"
> about Naruto super stage...
> Guests(on stage) are Kishimoto-sensei, VA Ms Tekeuchi Mr. Sugiyama, Mr. Inoue Ms. Nakakura and Ms. Nana Mizuki Mr. Jun Fukuyama
> Firstly VAs acted #699
> ...



Nice, thank you!

After reading some reviews & spoilers regarding the movie that description about Toneri fits him very well.


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm so happy Kishi likes Sasuke


----------



## ch1p (Dec 20, 2014)

Fay said:


> I'm so happy Kishi likes Sasuke



IKR. How obnoxious those were last week.


----------



## takL (Dec 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> yay~



・about the muffler (wool scarf) 
to depict 'romance' in a battle manga, Naruto, he thought itd better be simple. his personal happy experience of getting a hand knit muffler also worked there.

・about the chara designs 
-sakura; as shes that way, he designed her in an agreeable image, a beautiful sis(=fine young lady) like.  
-Sasuke; changed his old bristling hair. but he ended up wearing a bandana in the film that the change wasnt shown. 
-narutos short hair had been planned and the film was a chance to show it
-Kakashi; although he lost sharingan (he doesn?t need it as) he has the charisma to be Hokage to his personality as the mentor of naruto and Sasuke. like Hagoromo commended him.

・on himawari (sunflower)'s name,
it was from hinata/Hyuga(sunny place/facing the sun) no brainer. 

・in the next summer film bolto and Sasuke are active. 
and later Naruto comes in to steal the show from them...kinda.

・about the Naruto exhibition in the spring; as already said.  2 new chaps (and check the official site) 

・at the end of the show
 "Please buy wsj as there are occasional Naruto news"

・the super stage was packed! 

・about the short series in the spring, 
he says he's making a good story worth the wait.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

> 映画の短髪ナルトは、もともとNARUTOを3部構成にするつもりで



It's confirmed via the same blogger that I read from. The Naruto who's shown the movie with short hair was originally intended to be part of his design for the the third installment of Naruto.


----------



## OldMonkey (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks *takL* and *OrganicDinosaur* for the infos


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

takL said:


> ・in the next summer film bolto and Sasuke are active.
> *and later Naruto comes in to steal the show from them...kinda.*
> .


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 20, 2014)

takL said:


> ・in the next summer film bolto and Sasuke are active.
> and later Naruto comes in to steal the show from them...kinda.



He better.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 20, 2014)

ch1p said:


> So, that stupidity from last week about Kishi hating Sasuke is put to rest. Good. . Either that or he's fickle like the autumn skies.



I don't see anything that contradicts that sentiment.  Not liking Sasuke because he was difficult to write.  Unless that sentiment was misconstrued among the Sasuke is bullying Kishimoto nonsense.


----------



## TRN (Dec 20, 2014)

・in the next summer film bolto and Sasuke are active. 
and *later Naruto comes in to steal the show from them*...kinda




That Hokage Naruto


----------



## FallFromGrace (Dec 20, 2014)

ch1p said:


> So, that stupidity from last week about Kishi hating Sasuke is put to rest. Good. . Either that or he's fickle like the autumn skies.
> 
> *Ahah at Sasuke speaking a lot in 699. He really did.  More like his thoughts, but we were privvy to them.*
> 
> Oh, so the money line is true as well. Who'd thought.



I'm glad we finally got to hear Sasuke's side of things and how he felt all this time. Of course, a lot of us could already tell those things about his character. But there was still many people who were getting him all wrong all this time, because his feelings and thoughts were mostly kept hidden.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 20, 2014)

So Kishimoto really considered a Part 3?

Good thing that got stopped.


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 20, 2014)

ch1p said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've PMed you my response. I was serious about not continuing in this thread.

-

Anyway looking forward to the next session later on tonight!


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

damn, trolled again 

oh well, seems we will deal with the ancestor of the otosukski as a villain


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> damn, trolled again
> 
> oh well, seems we will deal with the ancestor of the otosukski as a villain



I don't feel trolled, didn't expect Sasuke's screen time to be more than 10 secs so...


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh that blog really does say that...o__o';;~ I must have glossed over it when I skimmed earlier.



> ナルトは後でいいところを持っていく…みたいな。



"Naruto afterwards, at the right moment, takes it away (from Bolt and Sasuke)...something like that"


----------



## takL (Dec 20, 2014)

like

bolto: I hate my dad ttebasa!
sasuke: kid, let me tell you a story
-blah blah-
bolto: Wow so my dad is great! thank you uncle sasuke!
naruto : hey sorry im lattebayo!
-naruto shows off his power-
bolto: uncle sasuke,...sorry but i still hate this showoff...
sasuke: .....


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Oh that blog really does say that...o__o';;~ I must have glossed over it when I skimmed earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> "Naruto afterwards, at the right moment, takes it away (from Bolt and Sasuke)...something like that"



ooooooooooh, you mean in the movie. i thought it was a part 3 after the mini series 

what if naruto saves sasuke and bolt?


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

takL said:


> like
> 
> bolto: I hate my dad ttebasa!
> sasuke: kid, let me tell you a story
> ...



reminds me of my own daddy issues.......... but more women and whoring around


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

I know the movie is still in it's writing stage but kishi seems to have a genaral idea of what he wants to do with this Bolt movie. So if this movie follow the formula of naruto movies, then it's mission based outside of konoha. So how exactly does Hokage Naruto get from pressumably konoha to wherever bolt and sasuke are? my only guess is.


*Spoiler*: __ 










Hokage Naruto hype has begone.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 20, 2014)

Trailer comes.
Sasuke is everywhere.
Addy loses his mind.


----------



## abdude12 (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow, what absolute beast can overpower adult Sasuke to the point that Naruto needs to rescue them?


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

takL said:


> ・in the next summer film bolto and Sasuke are active.
> and later Naruto comes in to steal the show from them...kinda.





Oh, please no...

We had enough of garbage Naruto...

Please, just let him stay in his fucking office and play with his laptop, or something...

I can't stand to suffer more of such shitty character, please, just make Naruto die a heroic death, or just disappear forever. 

Don't ruin possibly fine Part 3...


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Trailer comes.
> Sasuke is everywhere.
> Addy loses his mind.



as i said, 20 seconds


----------



## Di Maria (Dec 20, 2014)

Less of Naruto will redeem the mess part 2 and the war arc created


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes, gimme more Naruto.

I can't have enough of him.


----------



## abdude12 (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> as i said, 20 seconds


Then in the next movie he'll have 30 seconds!

By the time we'll get to the last movie of Bolt's grandson, Sasuke will finally have a whole 5 minutes!


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

abdude12 said:


> Then in the next movie he'll have 30 seconds!
> 
> By the time we'll get to the last movie of Bolt's grandson, Sasuke will finally have a whole 5 minutes!



hold your horses son. dont get ahead of yourself 

30 seconds, 5 minutes. come on dude


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Yes, gimme more Naruto.
> 
> I can't have enough of him.



bro don't. susannokakashi is a troll.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Yes, gimme more Naruto.
> 
> I can't have enough of him.


tell em bro


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 20, 2014)

But Orochimaru and Taka can die for all I care.


----------



## scriptblossom (Dec 20, 2014)

If naruto comes.. can he bring sakura and kakashi as well so I get my team 7 moment? Maybe bolt needs a lesson on team bonds in the movie


----------



## Sora (Dec 20, 2014)

I hope for alot of Team 7 interaction in the Bolt movie


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

scriptblossom said:


> If naruto comes.. can he bring sakura and kakashi as well so I get my team 7 moment? Maybe bolt needs a lesson on team bonds in the movie



kakashi is on vacation with gai.
sakura?..........................lol



Sora said:


> I hope for alot of Team 7 interaction in the Bolt movie



we'll get team 7................... end credits


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 20, 2014)

Sora said:


> I hope for alot of Rookie 9 interaction in the Bolt movie



Fixed.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 20, 2014)

abdude12 said:


> Wow, what absolute beast can overpower adult Sasuke to the point that Naruto needs to rescue them?



 Not sure where youre getting that sasuke was overpowered and needed to be rescued. All takl said was that naruto jumps in at the last minute and shows off. Narutos become a showoff now?


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

What I really want to see is konoha metropolis and cars and new tech.


----------



## abdude12 (Dec 20, 2014)

Then we'll have some driving scenes. Then racing scenes.

Then Initial D: Naruto.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 20, 2014)

Hinata (Bolt's mother) and Shikamaru (Hokage's second hand man) have the highest chance outside of Team 7.  Perhaps even higher than Kakashi.

Ino and Chouji?  Cameos maybe but  nothing more than that.

Shino has a slight chance because he's Bolt's teacher.

We're probably not going to see Kiba at all.  Unless he's like...the equivalent of the dragonball radar.


----------



## takL (Dec 20, 2014)

like kish said in a tv show with mr kobayashi, he didnt show those new kids, shikadai, inojin 
lees 'da! kid, and more impoetantly chocho♡ for nothing.


----------



## mayumi (Dec 20, 2014)

I am looking forward to Bolt and Sasuke interaction quite a bit with Salad being jealous hiding behind a pole while spying on them.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Fixed.



no......... fuck rookei 9


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

abdude12 said:


> Then we'll have some driving scenes. Then racing scenes.
> 
> Then Initial D: Naruto.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

fuck, i need to put that gta mod one day


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> Hinata (Bolt's mother) and Shikamaru (Hokage's second hand man) have the highest chance outside of Team 7.  Perhaps even higher than Kakashi.
> 
> Ino and Chouji?  Cameos maybe but  nothing more than that.
> 
> ...


lol all dem kids going to make it into the movie for sure. who ever is on bolts genin team as well. 

Salad gets kidnapped, naruto sends bolts genin team lead by x jonin/chunin(kononamaru,mirai,sakura,lee,shino??) sasuke goes after them on his own as well. everythings goes to shit, Naruto has no choice but to intervine himself.

Father/son rasengan


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> no......... fuck rookei 9



I'd rather not have Team 7 drama, again.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I'd rather not have Team 7 drama, again.



team 7 drama is what drove the plot.

rookie 9 team is in fanficiton.com


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 20, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> Oh, please no...
> 
> We had enough of garbage Naruto...
> 
> ...



Naruto's name is still in the title.

It is surprising that Sasuke will get so much panel time that Naruto will have to try to steal it from him.

And this "kinda" in what taKL said might imply that he does not fully overshadow his son and Sasuke.

Anywaaay if SP feels veeeery Sasuke- friendly, him(Sasuke) being the 3rd most important character in the movie after Boruto and Naruto is still a HUGE improvement over how much importance Sasuke usually gets in movies.

Sasuke will only get play the central role in a movie titled "Sasuke" unfortunately.


----------



## Seelentau (Dec 20, 2014)

So, was that little Lee actually confirmed to be big Lee's kid, yes?


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> team 7 drama is what drove the plot.


----------



## takL (Dec 20, 2014)

not really panel time but screen time in the next movie.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

Seelentau said:


> So, was that little Lee actually confirmed to be big Lee's kid, yes?



wait you thought he could be guys kid? then I guess kishi did just confirm it. it's lee's son


----------



## Seelentau (Dec 20, 2014)

No, I don't doubt that it's Lee's kid, because everyone's kids were shown in that chapter. But I still need some kind of solid confirmation, for the people in the wiki.^^


----------



## abdude12 (Dec 20, 2014)

Do we actually have a name yet for Lee Jr.? I need it for my fanfic


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

kage summit arc was utter garbage


Seelentau said:


> No, I don't doubt that it's Lee's kid, because everyone's kids were shown in that chapter. But I still need some kind of solid confirmation, for the people in the wiki.^^



oh you a wikia dude.


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 20, 2014)

I thought Lee's kid was like the Gai-Lee relationship, just some kid he met and decided to train.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

abdude12 said:


> Do we actually have a name yet for Lee Jr.? I need it for my fanfic



I hope his name ends up being Tiger Lee.


----------



## Seelentau (Dec 20, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> I thought Lee's kid was like the Gai-Lee relationship, just some kid he met and decided to train.



Exactly, because that possibility exists, I want to know if there's an interview where it was confirmed that it's actually Lee's son.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> team 7 drama is what drove the plot.
> 
> rookie 9 team is in fanficiton.com



Yeah, it drove that shitty Sasuke plot.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Yeah, it drove that shitty Sasuke plot.



the shitty sauske plot is the past 550 chapters youv been reading for over a decade


----------



## abdude12 (Dec 20, 2014)

stop flipping tables, geez


----------



## Bishamon (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> the shitty sauske plot is the past 550 chapters youv been reading for over a decade



Why do you think the manga started gettting worse?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> the shitty sauske plot is the past 550 chapters youv been reading for over a decade



I still had hope that Kishi would address plotlines that he introduced in the beginning.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Gwynbleidd said:


> Why do you think the manga got worse and worse?



why do you think rookie would have made it any better?


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I still had hope that Kishi would address plotlines that he introduced in the beginning.



you had hope after tobito?


----------



## Deana (Dec 20, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> So Kishimoto really considered a Part 3?
> 
> Good thing that got stopped.


Part II is fresh enough in my mind to to agree with this completely. 

What would Part 3 be about? Maybe Naruto building a museum in the honor of his beloved Obito, the man who used his as a baby bomb and killed his parents. The conflict would be Sasuke thinking this museum idea is bullshit, because of Obito's pass deeds, and leaving. And the conclusion would be Naruto TNJing Sasuke into wanting that Obito museum too.


----------



## takL (Dec 20, 2014)

silence ! 
kish has stated that until he explains things about oro and other shits the series won't end.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

Naruto (anime and manga) is story about Sasuke and his family, with Naruto (character) being very loud.

I mean, for fuck's sake, history of Madara and Hashirama was told because of Uchiha, Naruto's goal was more Sasuke than being Hokage, Karin who is Uzumaki wanted to rape Sasuke, and that is pretty much all Uzumaki stuff.

Every new Sasuke's appearance meant  story going forward.


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 20, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I still had hope that Kishi would address plotlines that he introduced in the beginning.



Like what? I can't think of any dropped plotlines from the beginning, a lot of them had iffy resolution and some moral lessons were trashed with destiny and transmigrants but I can't think of any that he dropped.


What he did drop were  plotlines he introduced at the end like Kaguya, he just said Sasuke goes and figures it out/fixes it while on his atonement journey, like seriously the only closure you get for the random aliens is Sasuke saying "There's also something that's been bothering me."


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 20, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> Karin who is Uzumaki wanted to rape Sasuke



Gross.  Why do you say such things about a children's manga


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

Deana said:


> Part II is fresh enough in my mind to to agree with this completely.
> 
> What would Part 3 be about? Maybe Naruto building a museum in the honor of his beloved Obito, the man who used his as a baby bomb and killed his parents. The conflict would be Sasuke thinking this museum idea is bullshit, because of Obito's pass deeds, and leaving. And the conclusion would be Naruto TNJing Sasuke into wanting that Obito museum too.



Well no, it could be about why Kaguya looks like an alien...is she one? If yes, are there more? If yes, is one of them Frieza .


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

takL said:


> silence !
> kish has stated that until he explains things about oro and other shits the series won't end.



takL sama laying his foot down


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

either the powerlevel of rinnegan sasuke's been downplayed or the villain for this movie most be legit as fuck for hokage Naruto to come the rescue. How strong could bolt be if he's chilling with Naruto and sasuke? also I'm calling it now, they saved using Naruto rikudou mode for the 2015 movie, so it could coincide with the anime and storm 4 intro in 2015.

I still remember all that hype over hokage kakashi, only for him to get saved by lee and sasuke, while hokage Naruto be stealing the spotlight like a don.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm going with "Little Lee" until we know more of Lee's disciple.



takL said:


> silence !
> kish has stated that until he explains things about oro and other shits the series won't end.



Did he say that in that program that aired last week about The Last (which I think OrganicDinosaur translated) or during this Jump Festa?

If Orochimaru is the antagonist in this Boruto & Sasuke movie then I could see it all be wrapped up there. If not, I'll have to conclude myself that he was dealt with somewhere during the blank period/post-The Last/"Part 3".


----------



## Deana (Dec 20, 2014)

Fay said:


> Well no, it could be about why Kaguya looks like an alien...is she one? If yes, are there more? If yes, is one of them Frieza .


I second that no for what I posted. It was a joke. You couldn't pay me to read that. 

Kaguya and her kind is not a character that would get me to read or buy part 3. In fact she would be a deterrent.


----------



## takL (Dec 20, 2014)

there were the alien enemies kaguya had to prepare an army for.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

Hokage...
Doesn't Hokage mean garbage these days?

And it doesn't help that is Hokage Naruto...

I mean, hello?
Naruto?

Guy who bows to and admires a guy who killed his parents, and almost made him a baby bomb?

Forget Sasuke, Kakashi, Madara, Rin, Minato, Sakura, or anyone at all now; is this seriously Naruto fandom, or some joke that I don't know about where people act that they like shitty characters like him?

Do people ACTUALLY LIKE Naruto?


----------



## takL (Dec 20, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Did he say that in that program that aired last week about The Last (which I think OrganicDinosaur translated) or during this Jump Festa?



in the tv show with kiayashi i saw and transcribed


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 20, 2014)

^I see then, so it was that very one. Thanks!



takL said:


> there were the alien enemies kaguya had to prepare an army for.



After reading some stuff from The Last and about the moon in which Toneri resides (well where all of the Ootsutsuki clan resided with Hamura) a part of me thought that maybe she would plan to go there and do something with her White Zetsu army, get a hold of the moon for herself maybe.

Then I think about the end of Naruto vs Sasuke and wonder if that really was the end of the Ashura-Indra transmigration grudge or not. If the placement of the Hashirama & Madara statues making the reconcilation symbol was a way to tell that yes, the grudge ended.

Wonder if Kishi will adress these in the miniseries and/or Boruto & Sasuke movie. If not, it would've been stuff to dwell in the skipped Part 3/blank period.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 20, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Like what? I can't think of any dropped plotlines from the beginning, a lot of them had iffy resolution and some moral lessons were trashed with destiny and transmigrants but I can't think of any that he dropped.
> 
> 
> What he did drop were  plotlines he introduced at the end like Kaguya, he just said Sasuke goes and figures it out/fixes it while on his atonement journey, like seriously the only closure you get for the random aliens is Sasuke saying "There's also something that's been bothering me."



To name a few, Hyuga vs Uchiha, Rock Lee vs Neji, Hinata's relationship with her father, and etc.  



Addy said:


> you had hope after tobito?



My hope disappeared during the Kage Summit.



takL said:


> silence !
> kish has stated that until he explains things about oro and other shits the series won't end.



takL has restored my faith.


----------



## Bishamon (Dec 20, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Like what? I can't think of any dropped plotlines from the beginning, a lot of them had iffy resolution and some moral lessons were trashed with destiny and transmigrants but I can't think of any that he dropped.



I'd have to rewatch/re-read part 1 again to remember all of them but one that stuck to me (It's not really a plot though, more like a theme) was that the whole "children becoming bloddy warriors and how terrible that is for people so young" and stuff, which was mainly explored in the Zabusa arc but it was never given much of an expansion at all iirc, and I'm pretty sure this isn't touched even once during part 2.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> My hope disappeared during the Kage Summit.



idk, i think the kage was great


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

One of the reasons I'd put Next generation over Part 3 is because I don't think I'm ready just yet for an army of kaguya's race invading Naruto world from a distant dimensions. we just got done with a ninja world war. wouldn't be better to cool off.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 20, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> If Orochimaru is the antagonist in this Boruto & Sasuke movie then I could see it all be wrapped up there. If not, I'll have to conclude myself that he was dealt with somewhere during the blank period/post-The Last/"Part 3".



Giving Orochimaru another turn-around and having him be the petty kidnapper antagonist again is going to be pretty weak. I hope that's not the route he is planning. Keeping him on the shelf as a fallback villain is possibly even worse than just ignoring him.



Deana said:


> I second that no for what I posted. It was a joke. You couldn't pay me to read that.
> 
> Kaguya and her kind is not a character that would get me to read or buy part 3. In fact she would be a deterrent.



Yea more aliens is not the way to go. He fucked up there and it's better to just let it die than to try to retro-actively "justify" what he did by focusing on it.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> One of the reasons I'd put Next generation over Part 3 is because I don't think I'm ready just yet for an army of kaguya's race invading Naruto world from a distant dimentions. we just got done with a ninja world war. wouldn't be better to cool off.



..... you do realize the war is fictional, right? 

besides, from what it seems



takL said:


> kish says hed rather not do a weekly series as itd be beyond his physical limit now.





there is no part 3 from the looks of it


----------



## PumpkinRoll (Dec 20, 2014)

I just want Kishi to answer all of those unanswered questions that were left at the end of the manga.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

lol hyuuga vs uchiha? the fuck? why? those two clans were never in conflict so that was never going to happen. the inner conflicts within the leaf we know of were senju vs uchiha and Sarutobi vs shimura. the rest of the clans seemed pretty chilled.


----------



## Bishamon (Dec 20, 2014)

Besides supervising Naruto-related stories and perhaps coming up with ideas and such, that he doesn't handle, I don't think Kishi will be making any massive contributions to the (Naruto) universe after 2015 again. If there is a part 3 it would probably be a DBGT type anime filler.


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 20, 2014)

Gwynbleidd said:


> I'd have to rewatch/re-read part 1 again to remember all of them but one that stuck to me (It's not really a plot though, more like a theme) was that the whole "children becoming bloddy warriors and how terrible that is for people so young" and stuff, which was mainly explored in the Zabusa arc but it was never given much of an expansion at all iirc, and I'm pretty sure this isn't touched even once during part 2.



It's touched on, in the HashiMada flashback they bring up the topic but again it's one of those things where Kishi went out of his depth, like world peace, and then didn't have the finesse to give it proper resolution, most of problems brought up by Pain, Madara and Sasuke are just brushed over with "you just have to believe" + "timeskip everything is peaceful now."


----------



## spiritmight (Dec 20, 2014)

Gwynbleidd said:


> I'd have to rewatch/re-read part 1 again to remember all of them but one that stuck to me (It's not really a plot though, more like a theme) was that the whole "children becoming bloddy warriors and how terrible that is for people so young" and stuff, which was mainly explored in the Zabusa arc but it was never given much of an expansion at all iirc, and I'm pretty sure this isn't touched even once during part 2.




What are you talking about?  This was 90 percent the point of the Hashirama flashback


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

Gwynbleidd said:


> Besides supervising Naruto-related stories and perhaps coming up with ideas and such, that he doesn't handle, I don't think Kishi will be making any massive contributions to the (Naruto) universe after 2015 again. If there is a part 3 it would probably be a DBGT type anime filler.



after 2015, he'll probably move on with his life from Naruto.


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 20, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> after 2015, he'll probably move on with his life from Naruto.


15 years is a long time to dedicate your life to something on.  As much as I'd love him to fill in the gaps, I'm content with the job that he did.  It may not have been the greatest manga in the world and it could have been a lot better, but there's no point in complaining about it.

Kishi deserves a nice vacation for all of his hard work.


----------



## takL (Dec 20, 2014)

kish keeps mentioning new stuff in his mind while hell be occupied with the nauto project till the next summer.


----------



## Bishamon (Dec 20, 2014)

spiritmight said:


> What are you talking about?  This was 90 percent the point of the Hashirama flashback



Honestly I just started avoiding flashbacks 




Chaelius said:


> It's touched on, in the HashiMada flashback they bring up the topic but again it's one of those things where Kishi went out of his depth, like world peace, and then didn't have the finesse to give it proper resolution, most of problems brought up by Pain, Madara and Sasuke are just brushed over with "you just have to believe" + "timeskip everything is peaceful now."



Perhaps, I mean it does seem like it was probably just too much for him to handle but not really giving any type of resolution at all besides it being more or less implied to just go along with the whole "believe in yourself" thing is a little disheartening. This isn't really the type of the thing that can work with a happy ending, characters acknowledging that they have to be monsters sometimes was the minimum I expected (I might be forgetting some stuff though, and I don't count Sasuke since he just turned evil which isn't the same), instead most characters never think about it and the few that do get Naruto'd. It didn't really need all that much complexity (I don't expect a shonen series to be a flawless, masterfully intricate tale that resolves complex real life questions and situations. Actually, I don't expect any work of literature to answer a complicated real life question, that's too much), but the utter refusal to give almost anything any kind of so-called "pessimistic" resolution is the type of thing someone who puts their fingers in their ears and actively denies reality would do, to me anyway, and especially in a case like this.

But, oh well. I guess he's just a lot more hopeful than I am, or maybe he just didn't want anything otherwise "too dark" for the series (Not sure about the latter though, considering that free genocide lobotomy to one of his main characters was completely fine )


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2014)

Kait0 said:


> 15 years is a long time to dedicate your life to something on.  As much as I'd love him to fill in the gaps, I'm content with the job that he did.  It may not have been the greatest manga in the world and it could have been a lot better, but there's no point in complaining about it.
> 
> Kishi deserves a nice vacation for all of his hard work.


I heard he was suppose to finally go on his honeymoon which he posponed for a decade because of Naruto and he still hasn't had a break since Naruto ended, with working on The Last, premiere of The Last, working on the bolt movie, all shitload of interviews and media exposure, drawing two new extra chapters that will be in the final volume of Naruto etc...

I only hope he gets a few months rest before he starts drawing the mini-series. he's been worked like a factory.


----------



## takL (Dec 20, 2014)

after the  summer.


----------



## PumpkinRoll (Dec 20, 2014)

Dedicating so much time and effort on one thing for 15 years definitely would take a toll on anyone!


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 20, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> ^I see then, so it was that very one. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doubtful that it will be address since its a short series it's not gonna have any major powerful villains like Kaguya except for Orochimaru.

So Kishi and SP will make a part 3 installment anime to address about  Kaguya and her motives for making an army for what reason and Toneri will play a role in it.



Gwynbleidd said:


> Besides supervising Naruto-related stories and perhaps coming up with ideas and such, that he doesn't handle, I don't think Kishi will be making any massive contributions to the (Naruto) universe after 2015 again. If there is a part 3 it would probably be a DBGT type anime filler.



Battle of the Gods type of anime filler would be a better term than Dbgt, because battle of the gods takes place after Majin Buu and before the final chapter of Dragon z, since now Dbgt is no longer official since Super Saiyan God is now  in line.

I hope that it be like how good the anime developed in the last Naruto the movie.


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Dec 20, 2014)

Thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread! 

However, I would like to make a request. Since the creation of this thread, there has been a lot of talk and discussion, some of it that is not even relevant to the topic. Therefore, I would like to ask that the rest of this thread be dedicated to solely new information and that all discussion be taken elsewhere.

I have created a separate dedicated to discussing the event among the community. Here is the link: 

If we could keep this thread dedicated to just new information, I would really appreciate it- thanks!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Giving Orochimaru another turn-around and having him be the petty kidnapper antagonist again is going to be pretty weak



Not to be a downer, but I actually agree. Orochimaru will just be used so that we can become familiarized with Boruto an Sauce as an adult. It's ok the movies never went deep anyway I guess.


----------



## boot (Dec 20, 2014)

Was this shared?



And also this?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 20, 2014)

Orochimaru really going to risk fucking with the Uchiha again?


it's like he doesn't know who Sasuke is...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> and i want a sasuke who gives a shit........ tough shit for the two of us


lol 



takL said:


> about the chara designs
> -Sasuke; changed his old bristling hair. but he ended up wearing a bandana in the film that the change wasnt shown.


That bandana needs to go 



> ・in the next summer film bolto and Sasuke are active.
> and later Naruto comes in to steal the show from them...kinda.


Boooo  But it's Nardo after all.



> ・at the end of the show
> "Please buy wsj as there are occasional Naruto news"


lol this WSJ... 


> ・about the short series in the spring,
> he says he's making a good story worth the wait.


Looking forward to it 



OrganicDinosaur said:


> It's confirmed via the same blogger that I read from. The Naruto who's shown the movie with short hair was originally intended to be part of his design for the the third installment of Naruto.






takL said:


> silence !
> kish has stated that until he explains things about oro and other shits the series won't end.


This made me felt better somehow.



takL said:


> there were the alien enemies kaguya had to prepare an army for.


Thought so.



takL said:


> kish keeps mentioning new stuff in his mind while hell be occupied with the nauto project till the next summer.


Hope he can get a good rest, but I'm excited for his new stuff 

Thanks guys


----------



## Gabe (Dec 20, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> Oh, please no...
> 
> We had enough of garbage Naruto...
> 
> ...


Seriously naruto is a much better character then sasuke. The shitty character is Sasuke not naruto. Naruto is needed in the movie because sasuke does not have the personality to have a solo movie it would be to boring of course naruto has to show up and save everyone he is the hero. Also save the movie from the bore that is sasuke. 

Should be interesting having naruto save both sasuke and bolt.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 20, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Seriously naruto is a much better character then sasuke. The shitty character is Sasuke not naruto. Naruto is needed in the movie because sasuke does not have the personality to have a solo movie it would be to boring of course naruto has to show up and save everyone he is the hero. Also save the movie from the bore that is sasuke.
> 
> Should be interesting having naruto save both sasuke and bolt.



You really believe Naruto's a good character?  And I hate to tell you that the manga was essentially Sasuke's story. 



> -About the turning point of the story,
> sensei(=kish) said it had to be 'the valley of the end' where Sasuke went into sulk and Naruto stayed as his friend to the very end....*in short 'Naruto' is a story about bringing back Sasuke from the sulk. *



There's a reason why he was the one who got the monologue at the end. 

Anyway I don't think Bolt's movie will have any kind of OP enemy. The movie is focused on Bolt and the kid is well...a kid. It's not like he can do anything against an enemy who can cause problems for Naruto and Sasuke. It'll probably be some fun and humorous type movie. The only thing I want to see is Sasuke training Bolt.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 20, 2014)

Sasuke goes down Itachi's route and gives boruto a morally ambiguous training with plenty of head poking resulting in another psychopath. I just think that sasuke would be the worst teacher going, I'd rather a story of boruto and sarada trying to track him down to become hokage so Boruto can spend more time with naruto and Sarada can spend more time with him. (hokage sasuke would spend more time with her than lone wanderer sasuke)


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

Isn't there another session with Naruto's editor staff today?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Dec 20, 2014)

kishi should focus more on sasuke, fuck fodder naruto and his fodder son burrito or bloto whatever


----------



## ch1p (Dec 20, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> I don't see anything that contradicts that sentiment.  Not liking Sasuke because he was difficult to write.  Unless that sentiment was misconstrued among the Sasuke is bullying Kishimoto nonsense.



It was misconstruced. This is the anti Sasuke fanbase after all.



OrganicDinosaur said:


> Oh that blog really does say that...o__o';;~ I must have glossed over it when I skimmed earlier.
> 
> "Naruto afterwards, at the right moment, takes it away (from Bolt and Sasuke)...something like that"



It's not surprising. The series is about Naruto, not the kids, and that's how it should stay.

I'd rather have part 3 then this travesty that it will focus on the kids, but then daddy still saves the day. How obnoxious.



Seelentau said:


> No, I don't doubt that it's Lee's kid, because everyone's kids were shown in that chapter. But I still need some kind of solid confirmation, for the people in the wiki.^^



The wiki is so obnoxious too. 

In this case, it should be taken as Lee's kid. The whole chapter is about kids. The kid itself is too young to be a student or apprentice or as part of the time, and coupled with times of peace (Karui mentions that there's no point in teaching the kids these clan tricks).

I won't say it wouldn't be interesting tho. It's more interesting to see Lee find a broken kid and take him under his wing then the kid just being his. It's his kid tho, there's nothing implying otherwise. We can't even say precedance anymore because Gai's father and him broke the teacher and disciple line.

people let their fantasies run rampant too much.



takL said:


> like kish said in a tv show with mr kobayashi, he didnt show those new kids, shikadai, inojin
> lees 'da! kid, and *more impoetantly chocho♡* for nothing.







takL said:


> silence !
> kish has stated that until he explains things about oro and other shits the series won't end.



The series took a nosedive in the zombie arc, but I agree with this sentiment of not wanting to LET IT GO.  It's been part of my life for so long.

But I wouldn't care to read about Kaguya though it had potential before. And I agree with Pika that trolling Orochimaru again is just a disservice to the guy.

Kishi should do some short stories to complement the series he likes, every fortnight (or plan + release the short stories on intervals) since I agree and had said before weekly releases are too much for him. SJ should give him that, NARUTO is too big of a series.

One thing is for sure, I doubt he'll be able to let go from the franchise. Not many can in his position. He might be tired now, but eventually he'll feel compelled to return. I wish him a clean head and good luck.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 20, 2014)

Someone condense all the information here into 1 post for me. I'll make you a mod


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 20, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> Someone condense all the information here into 1 post for me. I'll make you a mod


Tempting offer, but fuck that's a lot of work.  You would be better off getting permission to use OrganicDinosaur's reddit thread, it has all of the valuable information there anyways, and animecontinuum's tumblr has pretty much all of the important stage images saved there.

This thread serves it's purpose as the sacrificial salt wheel.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 20, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> Someone condense all the information here into 1 post for me. I'll make you a mod



Hmm let's see.

- Movie will be about Bolt & Sasuke, though Naruto will dominate the story.
- Part 3 was considered and abandoned.

Well shit I don't think anything remotely interesting was even said. Those are the only two comments that generated more than a handful of posts. 

Basically your usual JF interview. Ridiculous hype and all Kishimoto does is make some vague comments and then say "Please keep following/reading Naruto/WSJ! Thank you!"

Now mod me.


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 20, 2014)

I have this weird feeling Sasuke will become a mentor to Bolt...


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 20, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> It's touched on, in the HashiMada flashback they bring up the topic but again it's one of those things where Kishi went out of his depth, like world peace, and then didn't have the finesse to give it proper resolution, most of problems brought up by Pain, Madara and Sasuke are just brushed over with "you just have to believe" + "timeskip everything is peaceful now."



But we have to have a peaceful world for the future kids think about the children they should not have to deal with criminals or evil god monsters despite being shinobi


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> Someone condense all the information here into 1 post for me. I'll make you a mod


I don't need Mod powers but I feel good so I tried to compile the relevant ones. 

OD's compilation:
here

The forum compilation. May have repeated info.


*Spoiler*: _long ass posts_ 





OrganicDinosaur said:


> So far just things we already know.
> 
> Sasuke and Bolt confirmed for next year's movie.
> 
> ...





OrganicDinosaur said:


> A few tweets mentioning the flyer that was posted earlier today regarding the upcoming Naruto exhibition. Those booklets (that you get for ticket purchase, and pre-order incentive) are done by Kishi himself, and that they will contain new info.





OrganicDinosaur said:


> Q: What was the turning point of the story?
> 
> A: The Valley of the End, when Sasuke leaves pouting. I wanted to draw the conversation of Naruto and Sasuke's friendship.
> 
> ...





OrganicDinosaur said:


> Kishi: "The only one to guide (/lead) Sasuke and Naruto was Kakashi. A person with the ability/strength to lead (others) from that could have become Hokage. So the Sharingan was unnecessary. "
> 
> ^ Pretty sure my trans is right.





OrganicDinosaur said:


> > 名前を決めるのは適当(笑)
> 
> 
> This reads to me like " Deciding on the names (of the children), I chose whatever was appropriate"
> ...





takL said:


> 適当　in that case　is 'random'
> 
> donno if its true but a 2ch report says
> -asked about the biggest difference before and after the start of the series
> ...





takL said:


> So they are actually 2 brand new 19 p chaps and not like the 2 pages of 'after the last' ! hooray!
> -----
> Na i mean
> the official book series has been titled as 秘伝, (the secret・book of Rin 臨/Pyoh 兵/Toh 闘/Sha 者/Kai 皆/Jin 陣/Retsu 列) so far and as each book is named after , there should be 2 more books ie 'secret・book of Zai 在'　and 'secret・book of Zen 前'.
> ...





takL said:


> another report from 2ch
> 
> -There was also an alternative plan to go on to part 3. (the short hair Naruto was a design for the part 3)
> -The short series features Bolto as the lead.
> ...





OrganicDinosaur said:


> > 映画「THE LAST-NARUTO THE MOVIE-」の入場者プレゼント『オフィシャルムービーガイドBOOK NARUTO −ナルト− 秘伝・列の書』と合わせると秘密のアプリコンテンツも…!?
> 
> 
> Ahh. Seems like there will be another special image to unlock on the back of the book too. Says it will match the Retsu No Sho. You had to use an app and take a picture of the back with "Sharingan Camera" to get access to the "The Rest" page. More secret content!





OrganicDinosaur said:


> Also the plot point of Kishi's next light novel for Kakashi was released a few days ago.
> 
> It will take place post-war, but prior to actually becoming Hokage. He will be going to the Land of Waves on a mission to investigate some new technology.  So the timeframe is like, even within ch.699 before Sasuke sets off, it seems like.
> 
> Book is titled 氷天の雷, Ice Heaven/Sky of Thunder.





OrganicDinosaur said:


> Here we go: a very reliable blogger has done a write-up of the Super Stage.
> 
> here
> 
> ...





takL said:


> from "そして、NARUTOスーパーステージですが"… to "描き分けも大変だったそうです。"
> about Naruto super stage...
> Guests(on stage) are Kishimoto-sensei, VA Ms Tekeuchi Mr. Sugiyama, Mr. Inoue Ms. Nakakura and Ms. Nana Mizuki Mr. Jun Fukuyama
> Firstly VAs acted #699
> ...





OrganicDinosaur said:


> Via this blog: here
> 
> Yeah, corroborates what takL is reading from that yahoo blog.
> 
> ...





OrganicDinosaur said:


> Suddenly at the end, Naruto's VA requested, "I want to see Gaara's facial expression when Temari got married"
> 
> Kishi answers like, " Well if (you, Naruto's VA) say so, then I'd have no choice but to draw it....".





takL said:


> ・about the muffler (wool scarf)
> to depict 'romance' in a battle manga, Naruto, he thought itd better be simple. his personal happy experience of getting a hand knit muffler also worked there.
> 
> ・about the chara designs
> ...





takL said:


> like kish said in a tv show with mr kobayashi, he didnt show those new kids, shikadai, inojin
> lees 'da! kid, and more impoetantly chocho♡ for nothing.





takL said:


> there were the alien enemies kaguya had to prepare an army for.





takL said:


> kish keeps mentioning new stuff in his mind while hell be occupied with the nauto project till the next summer.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Dec 20, 2014)

Don't really post here that often anymore, but I had some time on my hands so I figured I'd help out.


*Spoiler*: __ 





OrganicDinosaur said:


> They are not doing the interview portion yet.
> 
> Seems that they opened with the VA's of Naruto and Sasuke acting out the final battle onstage.
> 
> (Based on multiple tweets that have mentioned it)





OrganicDinosaur said:


> For now on twitter, it's just reactions and not much info. People are just tweeting things like "Ah, Kishimoto-sensei was interesting!" or "I cried again!". Same kind of thing I saw when I was live-blogging the preview event for The Last on reddit.
> 
> The shitstorm came right afterwards. I thought I was safe until about two minutes later... I found that article with the NaruHina kiss scene interview. I wrecked tumblr that day :/
> 
> ...





OrganicDinosaur said:


> So far just things we already know.
> 
> Sasuke and Bolt confirmed for next year's movie.
> 
> ...





OrganicDinosaur said:


> Mmmhmm.
> 
> Plenty of posts on twitter confirming Sasuke and Bolt for next year's movie.
> 
> ...





boot said:


> I saw this on twitter, does anyone knew what it says?
> 
> 【NARUTOスパステまとめ】
> ・698話、699話生アフレコ
> ...





OrganicDinosaur said:


> A few tweets mentioning the flyer that was posted earlier today regarding the upcoming Naruto exhibition. Those booklets (that you get for ticket purchase, and pre-order incentive) are done by Kishi himself, and that they will contain new info.





OrganicDinosaur said:


> Most of it is info that we already know. They voiced out ch 698, 699. Summer movie Bolt and Sasuke. Talked about creation of each chracter for the movie. Drawing Sauce was difficult. Each version of the new exhibition booklets for visitors at 19 pages of manga.





OrganicDinosaur said:


> Naruto's VA's impressions on the last chapter: "Finally, Sasuke spoke quite a lot" (Laugh).





OrganicDinosaur said:


> Q: What was the turning point of the story?
> 
> A: The Valley of the End, when Sasuke leaves pouting. I wanted to draw the conversation of Naruto and Sasuke's friendship.
> 
> ...





OrganicDinosaur said:


> Most tweets look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





freeforall said:


> 岸本先生の発言まとめ ・ヒナタよりサクラの方が好き ・サスケを描くのが一番難しい ・全体のストーリーは一部の終末の谷のときから決まってた ・名前を決めるのは適当(笑) ・NARUTO展はNARUTO知らない人でも大丈夫
> 
> saw this on twitter





OrganicDinosaur said:


> Kishi: "The only one to guide (/lead) Sasuke and Naruto was Kakashi. A person with the ability/strength to lead (others) from that could have become Hokage. So the Sharingan was unnecessary. "
> 
> ^ Pretty sure my trans is right.





takL said:


> its not. it clearly says bolto and sasuke are focused in the next movie.





takL said:


> wonder if its true that a book called rai no syo(book of thunderbolt) that includes a 19 page chap comes with an advance ticket for Naruto exhibition and  another 19p chap in a book called kaze no sho(book of wind) will be given away to the exhibition visotors.





takL said:


> and they are 新伝(new legent) not 秘伝(secret)





OrganicDinosaur said:


> This reads to me like " Deciding on the names (of the children), I chose whatever was appropriate"
> 
> But can't 適当 also mean like, "whatever works", or "random"? Like not carefully?
> 
> We know Bolt's name was intentional, but I was just wondering what to interpret 適当 as, like he's referring to all the other next gen kiddies.





takL said:


> 適当　in that case　is 'random'
> 
> donno if its true but a 2ch report says
> -asked about the biggest difference before and after the start of the series
> ...





takL said:


> he doesnt say he wanted. but who would hate getting paid for their hard work.
> if you dont like the word 'lines', i paraphrase.
> 'sasuke has lots of screen time.'
> poor Toneri was rejected already.






OrganicDinosaur said:


> Yeah, from the TV program that aired a few days ago, they asked him to pick his favouriate female character. He struggled a bit like, "Well, I created them, so this is awkward/weird to choose", but then answers "I like Hinata".
> 
> Today he answered though, supposedly:
> 
> ...





OrganicDinosaur said:


> Here's my loose translation of that "the Byakugan has no meaning" thing.
> 
> Originally someone said this:
> 
> ...





takL said:


> So they are actually 2 brand new 19 p chaps and not like the 2 pages of 'after the last' ! hooray!
> 
> Na i mean
> the official book series has been titled as 秘伝, (the secret・book of Rin 臨/Pyoh 兵/Toh 闘/Sha 者/Kai 皆/Jin 陣/Retsu 列) so far and as each book is named after , there should be 2 more books ie 'secret・book of Zai 在'　and 'secret・book of Zen 前'.
> ...





> i got some news
> 今日Jump Fasta 2015的NARUTOスーパーステージ(super stage)活動重點情報整理:
> 1.今天活動裡有漫畫第698.699話現場配音。
> 2.岸本表示佐助會在明年劇場版大活躍。明年的新連載跟電影都很有趣!
> ...





> Super Stage info
> 
> The VAs performed snippets from 698 and 699. 699 part was from Sasuke's apology to his second departure. (Lots of squeeing from the audience when the forehead poke came about).
> 
> SS thread describes Non-tan's Sasuke voice when talking to Sakura as "more gentle than ever". Also the "you have nothing to do with my sins" line was very soft.





> From the stage interview (just a lol-worthy summary, looks like Kishi's love hate relationship with Sasuke continues)
> 
> Junko: which character do you least want to draw?
> 
> ...





takL said:


> another report from 2ch
> 
> -There was also an alternative plan to go on to part 3. (the short hair Naruto was a design for the part 3)
> -The short series features Bolto as the lead.
> ...





OrganicDinosaur said:


> Browsing through bloggers now. Some of them have photos, proof of them attending, and some do not. Google image search hasn't indexed the photos yet, so it's hard to tell if those are really their own personal pictures.
> 
> I haven't found blogs to corroborate the whole "I prefer Sakura over Hinata" thing, other than a tweet here or there.
> 
> ...





OrganicDinosaur said:


> Reminder: late today/early tomorrow morning, there is an interview/stage panel thing with the Naruto editorial staff.
> 
> 3:40-4:10PM TST or around 12:40AM-1:10AM CST for American timezone.
> 
> ...





OrganicDinosaur said:


> Ahh. Seems like there will be another special image to unlock on the back of the book too. Says it will match the Retsu No Sho. You had to use an app and take a picture of the back with "Sharingan Camera" to get access to the "The Rest" page. More secret content!





OrganicDinosaur said:


> Apparently in addition to sketches and such at the exhibition, they will have replica Hokage Mountain and Kishi's desk setup from when before Naruto kicked off, and also a 10 meter wide screen to watch a special video (scenes from Naruto?).


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Dec 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





OrganicDinosaur said:


> Also the plot point of Kishi's next light novel for Kakashi was released a few days ago.
> 
> It will take place post-war, but prior to actually becoming Hokage. He will be going to the Land of Waves on a mission to investigate some new technology.  So the timeframe is like, even within ch.699 before Sasuke sets off, it seems like.
> 
> Book is titled 氷天の雷, Ice Heaven/Sky of Thunder.





Yagami1211 said:


> Matsuyama Hiroshi ( CC2 )  is interviewed for the new Storm 4 games for Jump Festa 2015.
> 
> [youtube]c9WwnC2cgc[/youtube]





takL said:


> kish doesnt write those novels.





OrganicDinosaur said:


> Nope, he doesn't.
> 
> It's written by 東山 彰良//Akira Higashiyama, who also from wrote Blood Prison, Sasuke Jinraiden, and the novelization of Tales of a Gutsy Ninja
> 
> But I think Kishi has some level of input regarding the contents. There will be new illustrations inside drawn especially by Kishi, according to the Shueisha announcement a few weeks ago.





OrganicDinosaur said:


> Here we go: a very reliable blogger has done a write-up of the Super Stage.
> 
> here
> 
> ...





takL said:


> from "そして、NARUTOスーパーステージですが"… to "描き分けも大変だったそうです。"
> about Naruto super stage...
> Guests(on stage) are Kishimoto-sensei, VA Ms Tekeuchi Mr. Sugiyama, Mr. Inoue Ms. Nakakura and Ms. Nana Mizuki Mr. Jun Fukuyama
> Firstly VAs acted #699
> ...





OrganicDinosaur said:


> Via this blog: here
> 
> Yeah, corroborates what takL is reading from that yahoo blog.
> 
> ...





OrganicDinosaur said:


> Suddenly at the end, Naruto's VA requested, "I want to see Gaara's facial expression when Temari got married"
> 
> Kishi answers like, " Well if (you, Naruto's VA) say so, then I'd have no choice but to draw it....".





takL said:


> ・about the muffler (wool scarf)
> to depict 'romance' in a battle manga, Naruto, he thought itd better be simple. his personal happy experience of getting a hand knit muffler also worked there.
> 
> ・about the chara designs
> ...





OrganicDinosaur said:


> It's confirmed via the same blogger that I read from. The Naruto who's shown the movie with short hair was originally intended to be part of his design for the the third installment of Naruto.





OrganicDinosaur said:


> Oh that blog really does say that...o__o';;~ I must have glossed over it when I skimmed earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> "Naruto afterwards, at the right moment, takes it away (from Bolt and Sasuke)...something like that"





takL said:


> like
> 
> bolto: I hate my dad ttebasa!
> sasuke: kid, let me tell you a story
> ...







Had to condense it into 2 posts, but this is pretty much all of it. I didn't bother with the pics seeing as there were far too many of them.

Anyway, you're welcome and thanks to Takl, Organic Dinosaur and everyone else who helped find and translate all the information for us.


----------



## U7UMAKI (Dec 20, 2014)

So Naruto comes to steal the show? Good 

In The Last, Sasuke clearly stole the show with his 30 second screentime by destroying a meteoride capable of wiping out Konoha with a mere chidori

I hope they don't downgrade Naruto again


----------



## Trojan (Dec 20, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> Someone condense all the information here into 1 post for me. I'll make you a mod



the posts I care about were



takL said:


> another report from 2ch
> 
> -There was also an alternative plan to go on to part 3. (the short hair Naruto was a design for the part 3)
> -The short series features Bolto as the lead.
> ...





takL said:


> from "そして、NARUTOスーパーステージですが"… to "描き分けも大変だったそうです。"
> about Naruto super stage...
> Guests(on stage) are Kishimoto-sensei, VA Ms Tekeuchi Mr. Sugiyama, Mr. Inoue Ms. Nakakura and Ms. Nana Mizuki Mr. Jun Fukuyama
> Firstly VAs acted #699
> ...





takL said:


> ・about the muffler (wool scarf)
> to depict 'romance' in a battle manga, Naruto, he thought itd better be simple. his personal happy experience of getting a hand knit muffler also worked there.
> 
> ・about the chara designs
> ...





takL said:


> like kish said in a tv show with mr kobayashi, he didnt show those new kids, shikadai, inojin
> lees 'da! kid, and more impoetantly chocho♡ for nothing.





takL said:


> kish keeps mentioning new stuff in his mind while hell be occupied with the nauto project till the next summer.



Edit: got ninja'd I suppose. U_U


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 20, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> I have this weird feeling Sasuke will become a mentor to Bolt...


Who could be a better mentor than a man who had fallen to the darkest depths of hell and come back?  I'm not a huge fan of the way Kishi wrote Sasuke during the latter half of Part II, but he could provide valuable insight for the new generation.


Really wish I had a better picture to use on hand. .__.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I don't need Mod powers but I feel good so I tried to compile the relevant ones.
> 
> OD's compilation:
> here
> ...





PikaCheeka said:


> Hmm let's see.
> 
> - Movie will be about Bolt & Sasuke, though Naruto will dominate the story.
> - Part 3 was considered and abandoned.
> ...





The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Don't really post here that often anymore, but I had some time on my hands so I figured I'd help out.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hussain said:


> the posts I care about were
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Btw I lied about the modding part


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 20, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> Thanks! Btw I lied about the modding part


You don't say!


----------



## Revolution (Dec 20, 2014)

U7UMAKI said:


> So Naruto comes to steal the show? Good
> 
> In The Last, Sasuke clearly stole the show with his 30 second screentime by destroying a meteoride capable of wiping out Konoha with a mere chidori
> 
> I hope they don't downgrade Naruto again


----------



## Trojan (Dec 20, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> Thanks! Btw I lied about the modding part



Other than it being obvious, I really hate the "mod" stuff I tried it once, and I absolutly hatted it.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 20, 2014)

Yeah, Bolt being taught by Sasuke is a high possibility. I just realized.  That's _why_, Sasuke had a daughter instead of a son the same age as Bolt.  It's because Bolt is going to be his protege and Sarada is just going to be for pairings.  They aren't going to "share" Sasuke.


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 20, 2014)

so it seems there would be another strong enemy in the next movie who will overpower Sasuke.so more aliens?


----------



## Di Maria (Dec 20, 2014)

^^^

The only villain which can possibly overpower Sasuke would be Kaguya's twin brother


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 20, 2014)

Where is this sasuke being overpowered stuff coming from exactly


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 20, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Where is this sasuke being overpowered stuff coming from exactly



in the next movie both bolt and Sasuke has active roles.but Naruto steals the show in the end.so that means Sasuke wasn't strong enough to defeat the enemy on his own.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 21, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> Thanks! Btw I lied about the modding part


You're welcome 

Always willing to help Deadpool


----------



## Zef (Dec 21, 2014)

Unless Kishi nerfs Sasuke's Rinnegan (Again) I don't see how it's possible for him to get overpowered. Him and Naruto should be close to planet busters at their age. Look at what they accomplished at 17 in a two day war.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 21, 2014)

It would be pretty lolworthy to have Sasuke nerfed.  Look what happened to Amaterasu


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Dec 21, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> Thanks! Btw I lied about the modding part



mods get paid?


----------



## Zef (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm still trying to get over him not being able to absorb, and attack at the same time due to his Rinnegan being new.

Before that he was mixing Bijuu chakra on Hagaromo's level with said Rinnegan.


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 21, 2014)

Naruto steals the show in the end,so i guess Naruto will come in during the final fight

and most of the movie will focus on Bolt and Sasuke.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 21, 2014)

The other one is going to start.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 21, 2014)

Is there an interview with Kishi or not? @_@
(Or those stuff we got were already from an interview?)


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 21, 2014)

Interview with Naruto editorial staff, I'm not sure if Kishi's attending or not  This is probably going to be less interesting than yesterday's but I'm still interested anyway.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2014)

A lot of lulzy moments to come if Sasuke has to mentor Naruto's kid.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 21, 2014)

I guess I'll just skip skip over Naruto parts...


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 21, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Where is this sasuke being overpowered stuff coming from exactly



this is a movie about naruto's son. he's the main character, which means the villains need to be at a level bolt can handle. normally rinnegan sasuke should blitz but that clearly isn't going to happen. so he either doesn't fight, he gets nerfed or trolled. oh and the hokage who normally don't do jack shit unless there's a war or konoha is in danger will be _"stealing the show"_. 

Sasuke is most likely a plot device to bring bolt closer to his father.


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2014)

wonder if naruto and sasuke are trolled for the sake of boruto and salad?  










or maybe no one fights at all?


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 21, 2014)

don't think Sasuke will get trolled or nerfed.Kishi will just make the villains stronger.
a story about only Bolt and villains as weak as him will be very boring.the power levels are going higher and higher,it wouldn't come down anymore.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 21, 2014)

Meh, nothing too shitstorm inducing about this event .


takL said:


> 適当　in that case　is 'random'
> 
> donno if its true but a 2ch report says
> -asked about the biggest difference before and after the start of the series
> ...



Kishi trying to recycle trash I see.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 21, 2014)

Revy said:


> Meh, nothing too shitstorm inducing about this event .
> 
> 
> Kishi trying to recycle trash I see.



to dumb to tell it's fake


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 21, 2014)

takl doesn't even know if it's fake fo sho. What makes you think you do.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> wonder if naruto and sasuke are trolled for the sake of boruto and salad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boruto is the main so he has to defeat the main baddie himself.

Either Sasuke is busy dealing with another far stronger villain, is busy looking for Salad to assist Bolt or indeed there are no fights. Or maybe the villain is Kaguya's dad and Sasuke needs Naruto to bring him down.

The NaruBolt bond needs to be stronger than the SasuBolt bond by the end or at least equally strong. Kishi won't let Sasuke completely overshadow the bond Boruto has with his own dad.

It would be nice if there were no fights and it mostly focused on dad/son and dad/daughter issues with mentor(Sasuke)/student(Bolt) bond as the 3rd main drive.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 21, 2014)

Way too many delusional people in here. Why would there be an OP villain in a movie that centers around Bolt? Bolt is a kid. He's not going to be anywhere near strong enough to hang with an enemy who's on the level of Naruto and Sasuke. 

The likely situation is that there's barely any fights at all and this is simply some type of father and son bonding movie and Sasuke is the one who helps strengthen that bond in someway or another.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 21, 2014)

Can't Naruto just Talk no Jutsu his son?

It worked on killers, why wouldn't on a little boy?


----------



## mayumi (Dec 21, 2014)

I wonder if Bolt is going to be a genius and picks things up faster and since Naruto does not have time Sasuke trains him or he is pretty normal but it is a lesson for Sasuke. It is a way by mentoring Bolt it brings him understand how Salad feels. Since her feelings are similar to Bolt.


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2014)

Revy said:


> takl doesn't even know if it's fake fo sho. What makes you think you do.



i think narutosss is calling himself dumb.... which he is


----------



## U7UMAKI (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm just praying that Naruto doesn't get trolled like last time, dude got downgraded so much Sakura had to save him from genjutsu despite him being a perfect jinn 

The love story isn't worth that nerf


----------



## Monna (Dec 21, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> Can't Naruto just Talk no Jutsu his son?
> 
> It worked on killers, why wouldn't on a little boy?


Probably not, considering these bad men that Naruto tnj'd were adults. Often times children need more than pretty words to be reasoned with.


----------



## SandyPanda (Dec 21, 2014)

U7UMAKI said:


> I'm just praying that Naruto doesn't get trolled like last time, dude got downgraded so much Sakura had to save him from genjutsu despite him being a perfect jinn
> 
> The love story isn't worth that nerf



Yeah, but Naruto's never been any good when it comes to genjutsu though. The guy's gotta have some weaknesses.


----------



## Monna (Dec 21, 2014)

U7UMAKI said:


> I'm just praying that Naruto doesn't get trolled like last time, dude got downgraded so much Sakura had to save him from genjutsu despite him being a perfect jinn
> 
> The love story isn't worth that nerf


I really hope that didn't happen.

So Kurama can't just wake Naruto out of genjustu the way Gyuki helped Killer Bee?


----------



## Arinna (Dec 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> wonder if naruto and sasuke are trolled for the sake of boruto and salad?


 I really really hope not. 

Naruto and Sasuke were established as the most powerful in the narutoverse aside from the likes of Kaguya. I want them to stay like that. I hope Kishi doesn't nerf Naruto and Sasuke just to hype the next generation kids. I honestly don't care about the kids that much.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 21, 2014)

I asked in the movie section... But if Sasuke is the sensei of Bolt... What about Salada? Will they be in one team?


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 21, 2014)

ohh so Sauce gets to be a main in the Bolt move? this gon be gud


----------



## Fay (Dec 21, 2014)

Kishido said:


> I asked in the movie section... But if Sasuke is the sensei of Bolt... What about Salada? Will they be in one team?



Who said Sasuke will be Bolt's sensei? That is just speculation.

And FYI they ALWAYS say Sasuke has a main role, in the end he shows his face and 10 secs later is gone. Why would this movie be any different .

I'm astonished about the amount of sexism in this thread, this is the 21st century and whether some people like it or not, women are in no way inferior to men.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 21, 2014)

Fay said:


> Who said Sasuke will be Bolt's sensei? That is just speculation.
> 
> And FYI they ALWAYS say Sasuke has a main role, in the end he shows his face and 10 secs later is gone. Why would this movie be any different .
> 
> I'm astonished about the amount of sexism in this thread, this is the 21st century and whether some people like it or not, women are in no way inferior to men.



Well, they didn't say Sasuke has a main role in Road to Ninja or The Last. We just got plenty of posters with him and other material mostly promotional.Fans just assumed he might get some because he (and Kakashi) got so much advertisement but none that outright stated that they play a truly big role unlike the mainly hyped parental bond for RtN or the NH romance for The Last.

Granted he may just get 3 minutes this time instead of 30 seconds 

We know that with SP the mains mains will be Naruto and his kid. If Sasuke is reaaaally lucky he may be the 3rd most important char.


----------



## boot (Dec 21, 2014)

Just saw this on twitter


----------



## Fay (Dec 21, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, they didn't say Sasuke has a main role in Road to Ninja or The Last. We just got plenty of posters with him and other material mostly promotional.Fans just assumed he might get some because he (and Kakashi) got so much advertisement but none that outright stated that they play a truly big role unlike the mainly hyped parental bond for RtN or the NH romance for The Last.
> 
> Granted he may just get 3 minutes this time instead of 30 seconds
> 
> We know that with SP the mains mains will be Naruto and his kid. If Sasuke is reaaaally lucky he may be the 3rd most important char.


He was listed as a main character in those movies, so yes they said he was a main.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 21, 2014)

Sasuke senseiiii


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 21, 2014)

Fay said:


> He was listed as a main character in those movies, so yes they said he was a main.



Really?

Anyway, best to be hyped that he may have 3 minutes of screentime while expecting 30 seconds.

Low expectations=no disappointments.

HOWEVER, a good way to know if he got a big role or not is to check how the plot synopsis for the movie(or just a few lines on what it is about) will go. If we get something like" Boruto and his sensei Sasuke must..................what is going to happen and how will Boruto and Sasuke handle this situation?!" then there is a point in being hyped. If we get something like"Boruto rebels himself and leaves the village after getting angry at his dad while taking along his friends Inojin and Shikadai. Can he find a way to make up with his dad?!" then clearly Sasuke plays a minor role.

Hinata was hyped by appearing as the main target for Toneri(main villain) while Sasuke's role was veiled in mystery. If Sasuke's role remains a mystery after we get a decent synopsis of the movie then I guess nothing will change.


----------



## auem (Dec 21, 2014)

boot said:


> Just saw this on twitter



almost a baby ninja..


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 21, 2014)

Fay said:


> Who said Sasuke will be Bolt's sensei? That is just speculation.
> 
> And FYI they ALWAYS say Sasuke has a main role, in the end he shows his face and 10 secs later is gone. Why would this movie be any different .
> 
> I'm astonished about the amount of sexism in this thread, this is the 21st century and whether some people like it or not, women are in no way inferior to men.



SP markets him as a main but he never is. This is different. Kishi flat out said the movie will focus on Sasuke and Bolt and I don't recall him ever saying Sasuke would be the focus or a main in The Last, RTN, or Bonds. Not to mention he didn't even write the latter 2.


----------



## Fay (Dec 21, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> SP markets him as a main but he never is. This is different. Kishi flat out said the movie will focus on Sasuke and Bolt and I don't recall him ever saying Sasuke would be the focus or a main in The Last, RTN, or Bonds. Not to mention he didn't even write the latter 2.



Ehh, we'll see. I'll be looking forward to the mini series and Sakura's/Kakashi's novel, this movie doesn't interest me anyway unless we have evidence that Sauce is indeed a main and Kishi is the one who wrote his role.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 21, 2014)

boot said:


> Just saw this on twitter



I noticed bolt is wearing a long coat on the left. Detective bolt???


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 21, 2014)

His hair looks like an exotic fruit shat on his head from certain angles.

You know regardless of who is the main cast at the end of the day it's still a SP Naruto movie so odds are it will be shit or in the best case scenario just borderline average when it comes to plot, maybe there will be some well animated fights though.


----------



## U7UMAKI (Dec 21, 2014)

SandyPanda said:


> Yeah, but Naruto's never been any good when it comes to genjutsu though. The guy's gotta have some weaknesses.



If you're in sync with the tailed beast you can easily get out, like Bee who easily escaped Sasuke's genjutsu like it was nothing



Jane Crocker said:


> I really hope that didn't happen.
> 
> So Kurama can't just wake Naruto out of genjustu the way Gyuki helped Killer Bee?



That did happen, Sakura was the first person to wake up and released him, its weird since a perfect jinn should at least have some kinda of immune against weak genjutsu's like Bee

I can accept the likes of IT and Tsukuyomi, but the one in the movie..... No


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 21, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> His hair looks like an exotic fruit shat on his head from certain angles.
> 
> You know regardless of who is the main cast at the end of the day it's still a SP Naruto movie so odds are it will be shit or in the best case scenario just borderline average when it comes to plot, maybe there will be some well animated fights though.



If I see some Sauce training Bolt and some Sauce with Sarada then I'm all good.


----------



## Arinna (Dec 21, 2014)

Everyone is hoping to see some father/uncle bonding time. I'm hoping to see some mother/auntie bonding time too  ! 
I want to see Sakura and Hinata train their son/daughters. Surely, whenever Naruto/Sasuke are busy, the mothers would do the training instead.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Sasuke being Bolt's Sensei would be pretty cool. I am curious about their relationship. I might watch the movie for this reason alone.


----------



## U7UMAKI (Dec 21, 2014)

I highly doubt Sasuke will be Bolts Sensei, he's a demi god, he doesnt have time for that  

And not only that, it will also basically make Naruto look bad and make him seem like a deadbeat father

I still wanna a bond between Sasuke and Bolt but not to the point he prefers Sasuke over his own Dad, it will make Naruto seem off key


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't think Sasuke will be Bolt sensei either.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't think Sasuke would even live in konoha!


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 21, 2014)

U7UMAKI said:


> I highly doubt Sasuke will be Bolts Sensei, he's a demi god, he doesnt have time for that
> 
> *And not only that, it will also basically make Naruto look bad and make him seem like a deadbeat father*
> 
> I still wanna a bond between Sasuke and Bolt but not to the point he prefers Sasuke over his own Dad, it will make Naruto seem off key



That's kind of why I think he will be Bolt's teacher or at least form some kind of deep bond with him. I think the movie will be about Sasuke (be it inadvertently or adverdently) strengthening the bond between Bolt and Naruto somehow.


----------



## Di Maria (Dec 21, 2014)

That's just speculation, people saying Sasuke will be Bolts Sensei is just laughable, what is he supposed to teach him? Rinnegan shifting?


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 21, 2014)

Di Maria said:


> That's just speculation, people saying Sasuke will be Bolts Sensei is just laughable, what is he supposed to teach him? Rinnegan shifting?


There's plenty of shit Sasuke could teach Bolt.  None of which is useful right now.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Dec 21, 2014)

doubt kishi will fodder/troll sasuke for sake of this shit movie, burrito x sasuke bad bad idea


----------



## U7UMAKI (Dec 21, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> That's kind of why I think he will be Bolt's teacher or at least form some kind of deep bond with him. I think the movie will be about Sasuke (be it inadvertently or adverdently) strengthening the bond between Bolt and Naruto somehow.



That's exactly what will make it worse, people were already complaining about the one panel where he tells Bolt to endure that he can't spend time with him, the fact it takes Sasuke to make Bolt to appreciate his dad definitely says something

I want them to at least bond for the sake of it not to strengthen his bond with his dad, Naruto can do that himself, he has a perfect relationship with little kids cuz he can relate with them, his relationship with Konohmaru is the biggest example


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 21, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I don't Sasuke would even live in konoha!



But he does.


----------



## Di Maria (Dec 21, 2014)

Kait0 said:


> There's plenty of shit Sasuke could teach Bolt.  None of which is useful right now.



Yeah, Sasuke could just teach bolt a chidori capable of destroying a meteoroid


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 21, 2014)

Di Maria said:


> Yeah, Sasuke could just teach bolt a chidori capable of destroying a meteoroid


So...  Yeah, not useful.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 21, 2014)

Pretty sure Konohamaru will be Bolt's teacher. Sasuke's dynamic with Sarada is what will be the highlight of his character.


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 21, 2014)

Lovely said:


> Pretty sure Konohamaru will be Bolt's teacher. Sasuke's dynamic with Sarada is what will be the highlight of his character.


If he doesn't end up being the teacher of the new InoShikaCho generation.  Although, that could be Mirai.  In fact, it probably will be.  Never mind.


----------



## Monna (Dec 21, 2014)

U7UMAKI said:


> That did happen, Sakura was the first person to wake up and released him, its weird since a perfect jinn should at least have some kinda of immune against weak genjutsu's like Bee
> 
> I can accept the likes of IT and Tsukuyomi, but the one in the movie..... No


Meh, figures. I stopped trying to make sense of the powers and abilities in this series once Sakura was able to hurt Kaguya with a chakra-powered punch.

I guess shit doesn't have to follow logic as long as we get PAIRINGS and FAMILY BONDS since that is what makes money.


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 21, 2014)

U7UMAKI said:


> If you're in sync with the tailed beast you can easily get out, like Bee who easily escaped Sasuke's genjutsu like it was nothing
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jane Crocker said:


> Meh, figures. I stopped trying to make sense of the powers and abilities in this series once Sakura was able to hurt Kaguya with a chakra-powered punch.
> 
> I guess shit doesn't have to follow logic as long as we get PAIRINGS and FAMILY BONDS since that is what makes money.


Or maybe Naruto didn't wanna leave the genjutsu.


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 21, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> Maybe Diplomat will show up at Jump Fiesta?
> 
> She'll be dressed up as Hinata and her "friend" will be dressed as Kiba.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 21, 2014)

Bolt sensei wars? Well I'm not surprised, whoever gets the job will have decent screentime in Next generation(if it happens) my vote goes to Konohamaru. Enma and monkey sage mode please, plus son goku summoning.


boot said:


> Just saw this on twitter



The bolt hype keeps coming


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 21, 2014)

People are still on that monkey sage mode thing? Seriously?


----------



## U7UMAKI (Dec 21, 2014)

I wonder what special move Bolt will get


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 21, 2014)

Lovely said:


> Pretty sure Konohamaru will be Bolt's teacher. Sasuke's dynamic with Sarada is what will be the highlight of his character.



Bolt is doomed to be a fodder, then. 



U7UMAKI said:


> I highly doubt Sasuke will be Bolts Sensei, he's a demi god, he doesnt have time for that
> 
> And not only that, it will also basically make Naruto look bad and make him seem like a deadbeat father
> 
> I still wanna a bond between Sasuke and Bolt but not to the point he prefers Sasuke over his own Dad, it will make Naruto seem off key



Bolt becoming closer with Sasuke than he is with his own dad? That's glorious.  

Do it, Kishi.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 21, 2014)

Is there anything new now, or it's all said and done? 
I do not want to wait for nothing. O_O


----------



## Arinna (Dec 21, 2014)

U7UMAKI said:


> I wonder what special move Bolt will get



I hope it's an original move and not a recycled version of ransengan or something .


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 21, 2014)

Watch it be some twisted version of Naruto's sexy jutsu.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 21, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> But he does.



Well, he spends most of the time far from the village as he cannot live as a normal citizen there. So he's right.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 21, 2014)

I really hope Bolt would get the Uzumaki Clan sealing jutsus. 
It really sucks that Kishi barely showed much about that. -______-


----------



## Zef (Dec 21, 2014)

LadyTenTen said:


> Well, he spends most of the time far from the village *as he cannot live as a normal citizen there.* So he's right.



Where did this come from?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 21, 2014)

LadyTenTen said:


> Well, he spends most of the time far from the village as he cannot live as a normal citizen there. So he's right.



And from where did you get that info from?  From the manga I'm sure is not.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 21, 2014)

we don't know that he spends lots of time out of the village all we know is like naruto he's got a strained relationship with his kid.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 21, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> And from where did you get that info from?  From the manga I'm sure is not.



Kishimoto said in an interview that Sasuke cannot live as a normal citizen of the village and that he usually travels in order to investigate more things about Kaguya's past.

I believe that's the reason her daughter seems to be angry with him in the manga.


----------



## Zef (Dec 21, 2014)

About the Sasuke being Bolt's sensei discussion.......


I actually agree. Sarada should have no trouble becoming a competent shinobi on her own. Her father is a genius, and her mother is book smart. If she took the chunin exams she would probably pass with flying colors.

Plus by Sasuke training Bolt I could see Sarada becoming jealous (Not that I want her to) just like how Sasuke was jealous by the attention Fugaku gave Itachi. It'd be an interesting parallel, you know how Kishi loves parallels. 

EDIT: ^He said that in response to 699(hence "there's a few things bothering me"-Sasuke).We have no clue what he's doing in 700.


----------



## Arinna (Dec 21, 2014)

LadyTenTen said:


> Kishimoto said in an interview that Sasuke cannot live as a normal citizen of the village and that he usually travels in order to investigate more things about Kaguya's past.
> 
> I believe that's the reason her daughter seems to be angry with him in the manga.



Could you please point me to this interview? Must have missed it I think.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 21, 2014)

LadyTenTen said:


> Kishimoto said in an interview that Sasuke cannot live as a normal citizen of the village and that he usually travels in order to investigate more things about Kaguya's past.
> 
> I believe that's the reason her daughter seems to be angry with him in the manga.



 Sasuke is allowed to live in the village, this trip is something he decided on his own.The Kaguya investigation is the info Kishi gave for his atonement trip,  the 2 years timeskip between 699 and what was supposed to be 699.5, the last.

The Last was nothing of the sort and we still dont know even if Sasuke recovered his arm-all  hints to  he decided not to, by the way his adult from is presented. Now think a litttle-would a Sasuke officially banished from Konoha have a family there?


----------



## U7UMAKI (Dec 21, 2014)

Arinna said:


> I hope it's an original move and not a recycled version of ransengan or something .



Knowing Kishi I'm keeping my hope for a super cool move down and just expect a regular rasengan but in the color purple to match his byakugan...... Oh wait


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 21, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Is there anything new now, or it's all said and done?
> I do not want to wait for nothing. O_O



the important parts are done.


----------



## OldMonkey (Dec 21, 2014)

Nothing about the ITW with the editor that happened today ?


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 21, 2014)

Arinna said:


> Could you please point me to this interview? Must have missed it I think.



I read it somewhere in this forums a couple of weeks ago, in a reddit compilation. I believe somebody must have it. It was a really interesting interview, hope you find it 



Corvida said:


> Sasuke is allowed to live in the village, this trip is something he decided on his own.The Kaguya investigation is the info Kishi gave for his atonement trip,  the 2 years timeskip between 699 and what was supposed to be 699.5, the last.
> 
> The Last was nothing of the sort and we still dont know even if Sasuke recovered his arm-all  hints to  he decided not to, by the way his adult from is presented. Now think a litttle-would a Sasuke officially banished from Konoha have a family there?



Maybe I explained myself badly, this is not my mother language.
I never meant that he is not allowed to live in the village, but Kishimoto stated that Sasuke himself believes that he cannot live there normally and so decided to investigate about Kaguya's past.

If he weren't allowed to live there, his daughter would be angry with the hokage and not her father. But as it is Sasuke the only responsible of those long travels, her daughter has this classic "pay more attention to me, you idiot!" relationship with him. XD


----------



## Arinna (Dec 21, 2014)

LadyTenTen said:


> I read it somewhere in this forums a couple of weeks ago, in a reddit compilation. I believe somebody must have it. It was a really interesting interview, hope you find it



It's so hard to find the bits and pieces of the interviews when they are all scattered in 40 pages+ threads


----------



## Corvida (Dec 21, 2014)

> LadyTenTen said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 21, 2014)

OldMonkey said:


> Nothing about the ITW with the editor that happened today ?



I doubt anyone cares.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 21, 2014)

Arinna said:


> It's so hard to find the bits and pieces of the interviews when they are all scattered in 40 pages+ threads



Agreed, someone should create a thread with no comments allowed with the only pusposse of adding new interview and info, so we could check it without searching for random posts in long threads.

Yesterday I nearly hit the wall after spending 15 minutes straight searching for a single line of an interview because it confirmed that kid next to Lee is his son... 
Now I only need to wait two/three more months to be a 100% sure that TenTen is the mother XD


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 21, 2014)

OldMonkey said:


> Nothing about the ITW with the editor that happened today ?



Since there is no news I believed nothing important happened today 



LadyTenTen said:


> Kishimoto said in an interview that Sasuke cannot live as a normal citizen of the village and that he usually travels in order to investigate more things about Kaguya's past.
> 
> I believe that's the reason her daughter seems to be angry with him in the manga.



Kishi was referring to 699 when he's talking about Sasuke "researching about Kaguya", then decides not to continue the whole Kaguya story anyway, nothing to do with 700.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 21, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Kishi was referring to 699 when he's talking about Sasuke "researching about Kaguya", then decides not to continue the whole Kaguya story anyway, nothing to do with 700.



If that's the case I don't understand why Salad (I know that's not the name, but I find it cuter this way) has this bad relationship with her father. In a ninja world (even if it is a peaceful one), kids should now that their parents have to stay long periods travelling or doing missions.

Maybe Sasuke spends outside the village far more time that the rest of shinobis for some reason. Hope it is explained in the next series.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 21, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> the impotant parts are done.



Kishi was not at the editorial staff panel. Past editors onstage only. Based on a tweet from someone who was there, the list of those onstage, and I think what's in parenthesis is up until what portion that they were involved in.

From @Boootsu



> NARUTO-ナルト-歴代編集者トークショーは?司会が中野さん、服部さん。ゲストに矢作さん（四代目火影）、嶋崎さん（ナルト）、本田さん（暁）、大槻さん（カカシ 舞台）とコスプレで登場＼(^o^)／矢作さんに興奮してしまいました。ってか?大西さんは！大西さんは！いなかった（笑）



Moderating the stage as MC's: Mr. Nakano and Hattori. 

Mr. Yahagi (Yondaime Hokage), Mr.Shimazaki (Naruto), Mr. Honda (Akatsuki), and Mr.Otsuki (who appeared in Kakashi cosplay, his final editor)



> 歴代編集者達が語る岸本斉史先生エピソードに会場は盛り上がってましたが?岸本先生のトイレ話、岸本先生がガラケーからiPadを使えるようになった話、愛猫シュウに嫌われている嶋崎さんの話（笑）、嶋崎さんのキャバクラ話（苦笑）など?本当に面白かった！！！



They talked about some kind of Kishi toilet story...and something about how he started to make use of his iPad. As for the other editors, stories about hating a pet cat for Mr. Shimazaki, as well as a story about Mr. Shimazaki going to a cabaret club, supposedly.

They were asked to pick a famous scene (that they liked?)



> NARUTO-ナルト-歴代編集者の皆様が選ぶ名シーン話も聞けてよかった。大槻さんはインタビュー......でもお答えになっていたようにマイト・ダイのエピソード。本田さんはナルトvs仮面の男 頭突きエピソード。矢作さんは波の国 再不斬と白エピソード。



Mr. Otsuki chose the Maito Dai scene. Mr. Honda chose Naruto and the Masked Man butting heads. Yahagi chose Wave Country Zabuza part. 



> サイン&直筆イラスト入りマグカップや本田さんの結婚祝い似顔絵色紙は凄かった！岸本斉史先生の優しさにも感動。



Kishi gave them autographed and personally illustrated mugs, and as for Mr. Honda's wedding present, Kishi gave him an amazing coloured portrait. 



---------------

Mr. Otsuki has his own interview here:

here


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 21, 2014)

> They talked about some kind of Kishi toilet story...


Not sure if I even want to know  so basically nothing worth talking about.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for the info OD.  My the mug is so cute! I'm so jealous 



LadyTenTen said:


> If that's the case I don't understand why Salad (I know that's not the name, but I find it cuter this way) has this bad relationship with her father. In a ninja world (even if it is a peaceful one), kids should now that their parents have to stay long periods travelling or doing missions.
> 
> Maybe Sasuke spends outside the village far more time that the rest of shinobis for some reason. Hope it is explained in the next series.


That remains unknown, I hope it is explained as well.


----------



## Sakura Honami8 (Dec 21, 2014)

Does anyone else share this head-canon that Sakura is in fact, Boruto's godmother?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 21, 2014)

> Mr. Otsuki has his own interview here:
> 
> here



His interview is two pages long ;__;';;~~

There are some interesting tidbit here and there, but they are all his opinion about characters scenes, feeling immense pressure in editing, being emotionally moved by certain parts, etc. 

Not sure if I will translate it it all out.


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 21, 2014)

LadyTenTen said:


> If that's the case I don't understand why Salad (I know that's not the name, but I find it cuter this way) has this bad relationship with her father. In a ninja world (even if it is a peaceful one), kids should now that their parents have to stay long periods travelling or doing missions.
> 
> Maybe Sasuke spends outside the village far more time that the rest of shinobis for some reason. Hope it is explained in the next series.



She doesn't have a bad relationship with him, she calls him パパ(Papa) which is an affectionate term and was depicted as having an instinctual mind link with him, just because Bolt and Sarada want to spend more time with their dads doesn't mean they have a bad or strained relationship with them(If they did they obviously wouldn't be wishing to spend more time with them in the first place).


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 21, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> His interview is two pages long ;__;';;~~
> 
> There are some interesting tidbit here and there, but they are all his opinion about characters scenes, feeling immense pressure in editing, being emotionally moved by certain parts, etc.
> 
> Not sure if I will translate it it all out.


Maybe do for the most most most interesting stuff


----------



## takL (Dec 21, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> K stories about hating a pet cat for Mr. Shimazaki,



botsu says kishs cat shu hated the ed shimazaki.

+ a meeting for the mini-series was held after kish finished the super stage on the previous day until fucking  2 am.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 21, 2014)

> 「過去には、メインのストーリーラインに乗せきれなかった話がありました。また、そもそも最終話が未来です。原作のなかには気になる要素がたくさん残っており、そこを描いていくかもしれません。いずれにせよ、読者の期待を裏切ることがないよう努力していきます」



"In the past, in the main storyline, we weren't able to include some portions of the story in it. Also, in the first place,  the final chapter is set in the future. In the original story, there remains many components that (readers may) find worrisome/be anxious about. Perhaps we may describe/draw them there. At any rate, we will put forth great efforts into not disappointing the expectations of the readers."

Seems like it's confirmed that Mr. Otsuki will be editing for the upcoming Bolt mini-series.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 21, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> "In the past, in the main storyline, we weren't able to include some portions of the story in it. Also, in the first place,  the final chapter is set in the future. In the original story, there remains many components that (readers may) find worrisome/be anxious about. Perhaps we may describe/draw them there. At any rate, we will put forth great efforts into not disappointing the expectations of the readers."
> 
> Seems like it's confirmed that Mr. Otsuki will be editing for the upcoming Bolt mini-series.


Meaning the unanswered questions may be addressed in the mini series .



takL said:


> botsu says kishs cat shu hated the ed shimazaki.
> 
> + a meeting for the mini-series was held after kish finished the super stage on the previous day until fucking  2 am.


Kishi's cat 

So fast into the mini series? It's like they're in a hurry or something


----------



## Arinna (Dec 21, 2014)

Corvida said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! I definitely missed this interview.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 21, 2014)

Arinna said:


> Thank you so much! I definitely missed this interview.



Oh! Me and Elleturtl did the transcribing and translation for that on a reddit thread! About one month ago from Kishi's Entermix Magazine interview. 

We actually never got finished translating it all. I was pretty much strugglebussing on my own transcribing the blurry text and gave up. I think we got all the juicy stuff from it though.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 21, 2014)

Ha, fan artists are already delivering 
*Spoiler*: __ 












OrganicDinosaur said:


> "In the past, in the main storyline, we weren't able to include some portions of the story in it. Also, in the first place,  the final chapter is set in the future. In the original story, there remains many components that (readers may) find worrisome/be anxious about. Perhaps we may describe/draw them there. At any rate, we will put forth great efforts into not disappointing the expectations of the readers."
> 
> Seems like it's confirmed that Mr. Otsuki will be editing for the upcoming Bolt mini-series.


That sounds promising, I guess.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 21, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Ha, fan artists are already delivering
> *Spoiler*: __


omggg!! Min!


----------



## manzaicombi (Dec 21, 2014)

found this on twitter


> NARUTOの連続外伝小説、岸本がかなり関わってほぼ本編と言っていいらしい


is it talking about the novel and Kishi's involvement?


----------



## Kusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Sasuke and Bolt -The new dream team


----------



## takL (Dec 21, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Meaning the unanswered questions may be addressed in the mini series .
> 
> 
> Kishi's cat
> ...



from 4pm to 2am.  pretty intensive isnt it?
Botsu also posted lots of nice pics from the fest.
talking about toilet... signs at the site are 
ladys 


gents


----------



## Sauce (Dec 21, 2014)

Sasuke isn't the 'stay at home dad' type anyways. I think this is where his trust with Sakura kicks in. And Sakura doesn't strike me as the type to talk shit to her daughter about her Dad anyways.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 21, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Ha, fan artists are already delivering
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



That is awesome!


----------



## OldMonkey (Dec 21, 2014)

takL said:


> Botsu also posted lots of nice pics from the fest.



Interesting 

Where can we find those pics ?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 21, 2014)

takL said:


> from 4pm to 2am.  pretty intensive isnt it?
> Botsu also posted lots of nice pics from the fest.
> talking about toilet... signs at the site are
> ladys
> ...


And I thought Kishi could take a break already :X

Always find the toilet signs amusing.


----------



## takL (Dec 21, 2014)

manzaicombi said:


> found this on twitter
> 
> is it talking about the novel and Kishi's involvement?



yeah it says appearentaly  kish is heavily involved in the series of (new) side story novels that they can be  considered as canon.


----------



## OldMonkey (Dec 21, 2014)

takL said:


> yeah it says appearentaly  kish is heavily involved in the series of (new) side story novels that they can be  considered as canon.



That's a good news  

Can't wait to read the novels now.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 21, 2014)

takL said:


> botsu says kishs cat shu hated the ed shimazaki.
> 
> + a meeting for the mini-series was held after kish finished the super stage on the previous day until fucking  2 am.



I have high expectations for this mini series. They seem to be on the right track, and they better deliver.


----------



## takL (Dec 21, 2014)

perhaps this is already posted but baby himawari and toddler bolto by kish 
 i nicked from botsu
and the messages from oda(on the left)  and shinmabu(on the right)



OldMonkey said:


> Interesting
> 
> Where can we find those pics ?


search @boootsu｜twitter
or ジャンフェス　2015


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 21, 2014)

i was thinking of a possible plot for the Bolt movie... i am guessing here that perhaps it will be Bolt who will go missing, maybe he will get too angry at Naruto for something and escape from the village, perhaps he will try to make Naruto miss him and get the attention that he wants 

He is an Uzumaki and he could have the same chakra supression ability as Karin, to make sensitive's life harder... then Sasuke would be going around and actually come accross him at some point, they would get to know each other and travel around, Sasuke knowing he is Naruto's son, but Bolt not necessarily knowing Sasuke is Sasuke, it could get pretty funny. He would talk about how he feels about his dad, and Sasuke would realize how Sarada feels.

In the end Sasuke would bring Bolt back home, talk with Naruto about how he feels, and get back to Sakura and Sarada. Perhaps the whole "missing dad" issue was set up in 700 because of the movie plot.


----------



## Gortef (Dec 21, 2014)

boot said:


> Just saw this on twitter



That trenchcoat looks /fa/ as heck.



takL said:


> talking about toilet... signs at the site are
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Cute. Giving the byakugan for Hinata sign would have propably been rather... nerving. Almost like telling the visitors that"We are watching".


----------



## manzaicombi (Dec 21, 2014)

takL said:


> yeah it says appearentaly  kish is heavily involved in the series of (new) side story novels that they can be  considered as canon.


 
ooh I was wondering if it's canon or not. 
thanks, takL.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 21, 2014)

takL said:


> perhaps this is already posted but baby himawari and toddler bolto by kish
> i nicked from botsu
> and the messages from oda(on the left)  and shinmabu(on the right)
> 
> ...




Himawari


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i was thinking of a possible plot for the Bolt movie... i am guessing here that perhaps it will be Bolt who will go missing, maybe he will get too angry at Naruto for something and escape from the village, perhaps he will try to make Naruto miss him and get the attention that he wants
> 
> He is an Uzumaki and he could have the same chakra supression ability as Karin, to make sensitive's life harder... then Sasuke would be going around and actually come accross him at some point, they would get to know each other and travel around, Sasuke knowing he is Naruto's son, but Bolt not necessarily knowing Sasuke is Sasuke, it could get pretty funny. He would talk about how he feels about his dad, and Sasuke would realize how Sarada feels.
> 
> In the end Sasuke would bring Bolt back home, talk with Naruto about how he feels, and get back to Sakura and Sarada. Perhaps the whole "missing dad" issue was set up in 700 because of the movie plot.



I like it but it sounds like something that would be more appropriate for a 20 minute anime episode than a film.


----------



## minniehyunnie (Dec 21, 2014)

HA~! Sakura looks like a milf, as Sasuke is a dilf. 
Himawari is soooo cute, she looks like her mom. Nyaaa~ 
And Bolt... Bolt is taking over


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2014)

Really like your idea Jeanne, but I think the mangaka and the editors need to construct some part of the story that's not so heavily tied into families of the characters.


----------



## takL (Dec 21, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Himawari


cho kawaii himawarii


minniehyunnie said:


> Himawari is soooo cute, she looks like her mom. Nyaaa~
> And Bolt... Bolt is taking over



bet kish drew them thinking about his own son and daughter.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 21, 2014)

That is awfully terrible when Kishi admits the whole point of the series was to bring Sasuke back for Naruto. Overall, that is a shit plot. Also, he wouldn't have had problems of drawing Sasuke had he kept him consistent and not make him go up and down like a whore's drawers.


----------



## takL (Dec 21, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> for Naruto.



what? naruto brought back sasuke to the right track for Sasuke.
or do you think ksh should have forced naruto to kill sasuke?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2014)

I think what he's saying is that maybe the chase between them didn't have to last for most of part two.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 21, 2014)

takL said:


> what? naruto brought back sasuke to the right track for Sasuke.
> or do you think ksh should have forced naruto to kill sasuke?



Sorry but this may be a rare case for you but I am one of the people who didn't want to see the constant Sasuke retrieval crap going on and in a series like this there would have been better story points other than to just stick to ultimately bringing Sasuke back. That's a shitty goal to give to your main character.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 21, 2014)

It's not just terrible for Naruto, but for Sasuke as well.

What was even the point on him talking to Itachi and Hashirama and having a dramatic revelation only to go full butthurt again? Dude spent the last 75 chapters flip-flopping for no reason other than the fact that Kishi was too scared to actually let him grow on his own and had to give Naruto back his purpose by being the one to win him over.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 21, 2014)

Sasuke was terrible because he wasn't consistent. Either make him a flat out villain or a hero, don't try to make him be redeemable or sympathetic and yet cause questionable shit in the process. I can at least say Sasuke had goals to multiple things...Naruto's on the other hand revolved around bringing Sasuke back and the fact that this is what Kishi was going for ever since the VOTE fight is laughable.


----------



## maupp (Dec 21, 2014)

The more I look at these new released bolt pictures the more he really looks like a sayan. His spiky hair is definitely DBZ, sayans style, not like typical Naruto characters.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 21, 2014)

Dude does look like a saiyan, probably what kishi was going for.


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 21, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Ha, fan artists are already delivering
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Damn. People work fast.:sanji



boot said:


> Just saw this on twitter



Dat trenchcoat. Seems the boy already surpassed his father when it comes to style, not like that was hard to begin with but whatever.


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2014)

buruto "fuck orange. i be going all dat black "

naruto "what? "

burotu "and fuck you too "

naruto "ima kill ya!!!!!!!! "


----------



## takL (Dec 21, 2014)

Revy said:


> takl doesn't even know if it's fake fo sho.



now I know it wasnt fake. 

i saw another blog reporting it.
Q. what will the next theater version(=movie) have?
Kish: im working on the plot right now. 
It's a story in which Sasuke and Bolto are hugely active. 
esp Sasuke is remarkable. 
then Naruto comes in at the best part.
*Toneri could participate too but when I said it to the editor, I was told that the film isnt long enough (for that). so I cant put toneri (in the movie).*


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> buruto "fuck orange. i be going all dat black "
> 
> naruto "what? "
> 
> ...



What's next? Sarada wishing to become the next ANBU root leader? Shikadai being dumb? Inojin being ugly?... oh wait, the last thing already happened.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 21, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's not just terrible for Naruto, but for Sasuke as well.
> 
> What was even the point on him talking to Itachi and Hashirama and having a dramatic revelation only to go full butthurt again? Dude spent the last 75 chapters flip-flopping for no reason other than the fact that Kishi was too scared to actually let him grow on his own and had to give Naruto back his purpose by being the one to win him over.


Kishi's choice actually fucked up the story as a whole

it held Sasuke's character in an artificial way, i think the most damage was done by the fact that he wanted to close the series with the 699 monologue, so he couldnt have us knowing what Sasuke was thinking.

He fucked Naruto up because well, we all know, he got too repetitive for too long.

And he fucked the series because the main focus was not the big bad,  nor the absurd system they were in, he didnt care enough to even let us know the final villain's true motivation, its absurd. So many questions raised, sensitive stuff, but no true development, no true reaction...


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 21, 2014)

Kishi might do a good job with this script, he has been wanting to have Sasuke as a main in a movie for a long while now

lets just hope the editors wont get in and fuck it up


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2014)

is this itachi from the anbu arc itachi? 


anyway, that cap looks badass on him more than sasuke


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> oh ya....... he looked so badass....... all 10 seconds of him



Stealing the show with those 10 seconds (or was it 20 or 30? ).


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Stealing the show with those 10 seconds (or was it 20 or 30? ).



10 seconds as the prophet addy predicted and your better remember it


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> 10 seconds as the prophet addy predicted and your better remember it


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2014)

a self proclaimed one but yes i am.


----------



## takL (Dec 21, 2014)

sasukeh was in the 'last' film about 90 secs. finding hiashi in a wasteland, saving kakashi and konoha from a meteor at a stroke, and in the end roll.
that was all cool. u wouldnt want to sasuke to get hastly explained in 15 mins in a film about narutos mating.


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2014)

takL said:


> sasukeh was in the 'last' film about 90 secs. finding hiashi in a wasteland, saving kakashi and konoha from a meteor at a stroke, and in *the end roll*.
> that was all cool. u wouldnt want to sasuke to get hastly explained in 15 mins in a film about narutos mating.



sasuke was at the wedding? i thought that was sai?


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke was at the wedding? i thought that was sai?


Gonna correct him here.  He's shown running off into the distance after the wedding scene before it breaks to Hinata and Naruto a few years later.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke was at the wedding? i thought that was sai?




It was Sai.

Sasuke was shown briefly  again. Wandering in a desert.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke was at the wedding? i thought that was sai?



He wasn't at the wedding. He was shown walking in a desert. Here's one of the pics


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2014)

they animated sasuke walking in a desert............. why?


----------



## takL (Dec 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke was at the wedding?



nope. id indt say so did i?   
A big close up of his face was shown in the endroll between the snaps of the wedding.

i dont know why some peeps decide he was in a desert tho.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 21, 2014)

Not going to his bro wedding.
He sure is the worst friend ever XD

Hope at least he invited Naruto to his... but I'm starting to doubt he even went to his own wedding, maybe he just sent a letter to the priest with the words "yeah well, whatever she wants"


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 21, 2014)

Sauce probably didn't even know they were getting married.  It's not exactly like the guy has been living in Konoha and the one time he did show back up he vanished as quickly as he arrived.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 21, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Sauce probably didn't even know they were getting married.  It's not exactly like the guy has been living in Konoha and the one time he did show back up he vanished as quickly as he arrived.



That would mean Naruto got tired of running behind Sasuke all the time. Well, that's what I call character developement


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2014)

takL said:


> nope. id indt say so did i?
> A big close up of his face was shown in the endroll between the snaps of the wedding.
> 
> i dont know why some peeps decide he was in a desert tho.



thanks for the clarification! that desert posts confused the living hell out of me


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 21, 2014)

LadyTenTen said:


> Not going to his bro wedding.
> He sure is the worst friend ever XD
> 
> Hope at least he invited Naruto to his... *but I'm starting to doubt he even went to his own wedding,* maybe he just sent a letter to the priest with the words "yeah well, whatever she wants"




So true.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 21, 2014)

People thought next year's movie would be about Bolt when it will be all Sasuke


----------



## takL (Dec 21, 2014)

the lead character of the film is still bolto.


----------



## TRN (Dec 21, 2014)

Korosensei said:


> People thought next year's movie would be about Bolt when it will be all Sasuke




i see narusaku fans still haven't learn	   It wiill be good to see your tears online for when the movie release




takL said:


> the lead character of the film is still bolto.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> thanks for the clarification! that desert posts confused the living hell out of me



Footprints distracted me


----------



## Zef (Dec 21, 2014)

Sasuke will get 10 minutes in a two hour movie. It isn't much, but it's better than a few seconds.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 21, 2014)

when was it mentioned the movie is about Sasuke?  lol I wonder why the movie's called boruto and why Bolt is only character on ads for the movie? including the teaser trailer and a website domain called boruto-movie.com has been licensed by the distributor a.... wait why am I even bothering, you're a Narusaku troll. 

TRN he isn't a sasuke fan, he's NaruSaku.


----------



## TRN (Dec 21, 2014)

Zef said:


> Sasuke will get 10 minutes in a two hour movie. It isn't much, but it's better than a few seconds.



I'm thinking around 12 minutes


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 21, 2014)

sasuke will probably get as much screentime as he's last movie bonds.


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 21, 2014)

If Kishi says Sasuke will be a main , then he will. Boruto, Sasuke , Sarada, Naruto.

That's how it'll go screen time wise imo.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 21, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> I really hope that didn't happen.
> 
> So Kurama can't just wake Naruto out of genjustu the way Gyuki helped Killer Bee?



Kurama and the rest of the tailed beasts can be glamoured as well

maybe he's afflicted too




takL said:


> yeah it says appearentaly  kish is heavily involved in the series of (new) side story novels that they can be  considered as canon.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 21, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> If Kishi says Sasuke will be a main , then he will. Boruto, Sasuke , Sarada, Naruto.
> 
> That's how it'll go screen time wise imo.



but kishi never said he was going to be a *main* though.


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 21, 2014)

If Kishi still has an editor, so I'll just wait the final result. I mean, the same way he said that  his editor said "no" to his wishes of having Toneri in the next movie or something like that, so many "no" can still come from the same editor


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 21, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> If Kishi says Sasuke will be a main , then he will. Boruto, Sasuke , Sarada, Naruto.
> 
> That's how it'll go screen time wise imo.



Indeed. People mistake SP for Kishi. Kishi isn't SP. He never marketed certain characters despite them having very little panel time in order to increase sales and popularity for his manga. If Kishi says Sasuke and Bolt are the focus of the movie then I'll take his word for it. 

Just give me Sauce training Bolt and I'll be happy.  Oh and a lot of Sarada mixed in.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 21, 2014)

A few seconds of Sasuke's screentime where he doesn't talk at all are more worthwhile to see than all Naruto's time in manga, anime, games, and wherever else he appeared put together since Kishimoto invented him.


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 21, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> but kishi never said he was going to be a *main* though.



In terms of relevance , that's what he basically said. Bolt and Sasuke were singled out.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 21, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> In terms of relevance , that's what he basically said. Bolt and Sasuke were singled out.



he said sasuke was going to be active. I usually wait until I see a trailer before I make a verdict on what a movie will be about. as of now all I know is that this is a movie called Boruto and all they've shown so far is bolt. this movie is still in it's idea phase, who knows what could change by august.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 21, 2014)

^Now who's the one with the damage control?  Sasuke was stated to be hugely active in the next movie. Anybody with common sense would know that means he'll be a main. Not to mention only he and Bolt were singled out, which speaks volumes about his role.


----------



## Sora (Dec 21, 2014)

Sasuke and Bolt buddy cop comedy do it Kishi


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Dec 21, 2014)

Can someone please give a summary/recap of any new information that's been released today/over the last 24 hours? I don't have enough time to look through so many pages of comments, when most of them aren't even relevant to the topic... Thanks!


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 21, 2014)

they will make a funny team


----------



## Revolution (Dec 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> they animated sasuke walking in a desert............. why?



looks around  "where where"

> is canon and probably in an upcoming episode

"nevermind"  never watches the episode due to disapointment of the ending anyway


----------



## maupp (Dec 21, 2014)

Lol now people are thinking the movie will be about sasuke while some believe he'll have more screentime than the lead bolt and naruto . This kind of things always happen, people setting themselves up for disappointment. 

People are now mistaking Sasuke finally playing a role in the movie or actually getting decent amount of screentime to the movie being about him . No wonder these last few pages have been mostly filled with sasuke fans posts under the assumption that the sauce will actually have his own movie . 

The best one can hope is Sasuke getting as much screentime as he did in the bond movie. If one thinks sasuke will get more screentime than naruto or have the movie about him they're just lying to themselves. 

And what are these Sasuke having a stronger bond with bolt than naruto I'm hearing some people post about . I mean I know some want sasuke to be as relevant as possible in the next movie but come on now . 

It's a Bolt movie in case some people have started to forget, Bolt naruto the movie.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 21, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's not just terrible for Naruto, but for Sasuke as well.
> 
> What was even the point on him talking to Itachi and Hashirama and having a dramatic revelation only to go full butthurt again? Dude spent the last 75 chapters flip-flopping for no reason other than the fact that Kishi was too scared to actually let him grow on his own and had to give Naruto back his purpose by being the one to win him over.



It comes down to this:  Sasuke is a support character.  He is not a revolutionary to teach or aid Naruto.  He is only a disobedient ninja that Naruto has to correct and put back in the system (the same system that murdered his entire clan, but doesn't matter because he's fodder when it comes to what Kishi truly cares about).

Sasuke only existed to be beaten by Naruto.  Now that he has been beaten he is no longer relevant.


----------



## Sora (Dec 21, 2014)

maupp said:


> Lol now people are thinking the movie will be about sasuke while some believe he'll have more screentime than the lead bolt and naruto . This kind of things always happen, people setting themselves up for disappointment.
> 
> People are now mistaking Sasuke finally playing a role in the movie or actually getting decent amount of screentime to the movie being about him . No wonder these last few pages have been mostly filled with sasuke fans posts under the assumption that the sauce will actually have his own movie .
> 
> ...


this time Kishi said it himself
the previous times fans just assumed he'd have a huge role because of the marketing 
I have faith in Kishi 
don't lie to us Kishimoto!


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 21, 2014)

Revolution said:


> It comes down to this:  Sasuke is a support character.  He is not a revolutionary to teach or aid Naruto.  He is only a disobedient ninja that Naruto has to correct and put back in the system (the same system that murdered his entire clan, but doesn't matter because he's fodder when it comes to what Kishi truly cares about).
> 
> Sasuke only existed to be beaten by Naruto.  Now that he has been beaten he is no longer relevant.



Your signature says "Hope for the Future"

Why do you want to abandon your Hope?


----------



## Jagger (Dec 21, 2014)

Sasuke: "_Did I ever tell you how much your father used to fail during tests?_"
Bolt: "_Hm? That's weird, because he told me the opposite thing. You were apparently the class' loser_".
Sasuke: "_..._"


----------



## maupp (Dec 21, 2014)

BONDS was a movie that was actually about Naruto and Sasuke. From the advertisements, to author and everyone involved note it was a Naruto and Sasuke movie confirmed after it was already made. And do you know how much screentime Sasuke got? Well far more than he get from other movies but not anywhere near the amount of the lead character. And here we're actually talking about a movie about Naruto and Sasuke. 

Now this movie is a Bolt movie which will include Sasuke. Seems like some people are hanging on the fact that kishi singled out Sasuke. Of course he'll single him out given that he basically almost didn't have much in the last movie while other were a lot more involved than him. There is also the fact that characters like Naruto's involvement in a movie is self explanatory. 

This was basically kishi assuring people that Sasuke unlike the latest movie will actually be involved, something he had to do. But people are now mistaking it with the movie being about sasuke . 

Will Sasuke be greatly involved in the next movie? Going by what kishi said it's certain it'll happen. Gone are the days of The last movie and RTN. But does this mean the movie will be about him? The answer is a clear and resounding NO. He'll have screentime, probably close to BOND but that's as far as he can go especially in a movie about the next gen. 

Though it's always funny seeing people expecting much more than what they will end up getting and thus setting themselves for disappointment.


----------



## Zef (Dec 21, 2014)

The insecurity is strong........


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 21, 2014)

Zef said:


> The insecurity is strong........



It truly is. Kishi could say it a thousand times and people would still find ways to try and deny it. 

All the while I'm sitting back enjoying the tears from Naruto fans who can't stomach the fact that Sasuke will be a main in the upcoming movie.


----------



## CHEH (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm interested in the movie having Bolt as a main character, ugh but Sasuke as main i  have no interest in i'm really not trying to be a hater i just...I really want the kids to be the main characters.  Maybe once i read the mini series that comes out it will all make sense to me later, no point judging the movie when it hasn't even been drawn out yet.
Why does bolt look younger in the movie poster?perhaps this takes place before 700?


----------



## mayumi (Dec 21, 2014)

Believing in anything Kishimoto ever says. People never learn.


----------



## Zef (Dec 21, 2014)

As opposed to believing what people on forums say?


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 21, 2014)

Kishi isn't that much of a troll, I don't see why he would need to lie about such a thing. Sasuke will play a significant role in the next movie surrounding Bolt. I think thats all that matters.

Sasuke fans should be happy and Naruto fans shouldn't have a problem since his Son is the main character.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Sasuke: "_Did I ever tell you how much your father used to fail during tests?_"
> Bolt: "_Hm? That's weird, because he told me the opposite thing. You were apparently the class' loser_".
> Sasuke: "_..._"



lmaoooooooooooooooo.

This is gold.


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 21, 2014)

Sasuke is gonna be Boruto's Piccolo?

I'm in


----------



## U7UMAKI (Dec 21, 2014)

Piccolo was a better father to Gohan then Goku could ever be even though he was a ex mass murder


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 21, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> Sasuke is gonna be Boruto's Piccolo?
> 
> I'm in



Holy shit, Kishi trying to bury the Vegeta parallel hard. 

Seriously though, when Sasuke's design from the Last first hit the net , I was one of the people saying he seemed like Piccolo. Wanderer  already checked  off the list , now he's probably gonna train the son of his former rival? Oh Kishi just couldn't help himself could he.

Bolt even has super sayain hair.


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Dec 21, 2014)

I love talking about Sasuke... probably more than any of you do. 

But this is really diverting from the original topic- what new information has been released today?


----------



## Zef (Dec 21, 2014)

None.


This is your thread. Read threw it.


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 21, 2014)

Zef said:


> None.
> 
> 
> This is your thread. Read threw it.


This.  Spoilers aren't nearly as fun if they're handed to you.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 21, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Believing in anything Kishimoto ever says. People never learn.



That what I was thinking of. 
Every time I read something about believing in what Kishi said, I facepalm.


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hussain said:


> That what I was thinking of.
> Every time I read something about believing in what Kishi said, I facepalm.


50% of my posts are troll and 50% of my posts are telling people they're getting trolled.  People are so gullible, it's unbelievable.


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Dec 21, 2014)

Zef said:


> None.
> 
> 
> This is your thread. Read threw it.


Don't have the time to read through so many irrelevant comments to get to the ones that actually matter. That was the entire point of this thread- not talking about if Sasuke is Bolt's sensei or how many seconds he'll be in the next film.


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 21, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Holy shit, Kishi trying to bury the Vegeta parallel hard.
> 
> Seriously though, when Sasuke's design from the Last first hit the net , I was one of the people saying he seemed like Piccolo. Wanderer  already checked  off the list , now he's probably gonna train the son of his former rival? Oh Kishi just couldn't help himself could he.
> 
> Bolt even has super sayain hair.



He's a mix of Vegeta and Piccolo


----------



## Zef (Dec 21, 2014)

KirinNOTKarin98 said:


> Don't have the time to read through so many irrelevant comments to get to the ones that actually matter. That was the entire point of this thread- not talking about if Sasuke is Bolt's sensei or how many seconds he'll be in the next film.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Dec 22, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Holy shit, Kishi trying to bury the Vegeta parallel hard.
> 
> Seriously though, when Sasuke's design from the Last first hit the net , I was one of the people saying he seemed like Piccolo. Wanderer  already checked  off the list , now he's probably gonna train the son of his former rival? Oh Kishi just couldn't help himself could he.
> 
> Bolt even has super sayain hair.



i am the prince of all uchihas!


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> when was it mentioned the movie is about Sasuke?  lol I wonder why the movie's called boruto and why Bolt is only character on ads for the movie? including the teaser trailer and a website domain called boruto-movie.com has been licensed by the distributor a.... wait why am I even bothering, you're a Narusaku troll.
> 
> TRN he isn't a sasuke fan, he's NaruSaku.



well, there are two points  of view here:

1- what you said. 
2- what kishi said. plus,  no other character was shown as far as i know in the movie than burito. it would be like saying naruto  won't be in it much because  its not called naruto. 


i am woth the 20 seconds until a trailer containing a  lot of sasuke point  of view


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 22, 2014)

takL said:


> -About the turning point of the story,
> sensei(=kish) said  it had to be 'the valley of the end' where Sasuke went into sulk and Naruto stayed as his friend to the very end....in short '*Naruto' is a story about bringing back Sasuke from the sulk.*



So Naruto was just a plot device then?

Suddenly I feel like I really just wasted my time with this manga.


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> He's a mix of Vegeta and Piccolo



that DBZ parallel really needs to die. 

naruto seems to be like a responsible adult hokage from the looks of it while goku was........ yeah 

sasuke seems to be going on missions/trips helping people/ trying to stop an incident like kaguya unlike vageta who was well into his 30s/40s who's sole purpose in life was proving he had a bigger dick than goku 

as for picalo, idk about him since i didnt give a shit


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 22, 2014)

Wasnt one of kaguya's dimensions in A desert. It appears to be the core dimension. You know when you have uchiha and senju powers you can summon gedo mezo. Well what about reverse summoning back to the gedo statue. Kishi did say that sasuke went t8 figured out more about kaguya.


----------



## Iwanko (Dec 22, 2014)

takL said:


> About the turning point of the story,
> sensei(=kish) said  it had to be 'the valley of the end' where Sasuke went into sulk and Naruto stayed as his friend to the very end....in short 'Naruto' is a story about bringing back Sasuke from the sulk.


 So Sasuke got real development only after Naruto's Tnj... This should be bad for his fans.


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 22, 2014)

Only way i can see there bei g a crecible threat is if Orochimaru's experiments got out of hand and he got fully possessed by the death god mask and became a villain. And started ressurecting uzumaki madk god/demons


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 22, 2014)

Sensei sasuke huh. I think Sasuke might be the new Jiraiya.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 22, 2014)

Official website is up boruto-movie.com boy that's alot of sasuke on the front page.....


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 22, 2014)

If Sasuke is the co-main the movie will suck


----------



## Rai (Dec 22, 2014)

Sasuke got trolled.


----------



## Arinna (Dec 22, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Official website is up boruto-movie.com boy that's alot of sasuke on the front page.....



It was established that this would be a Boruto movie so o fcourse his face have to be everywhere. That's not even an official artwork for the movie. Nobody is saying Sasuke will be the main character. He will be co-main or have a prominent role in the movie.

But while the screen was loading, they showed this image:



I think the purple silhouette is  Sasuke  It seems that he will retains his duckbutt hair for this movie ?


----------



## Pinkarette (Dec 22, 2014)

Arinna said:


> It was established that this would be a Boruto movie so o fcourse his face have to be everywhere. That's not even an official artwork for the movie. Nobody is saying Sasuke will be the main character. He will be co-main or have a prominent role in the movie.
> 
> But while the screen was loading, they showed this image:
> 
> ...


The purple siluette is Minato (Naruto's father), it rapresent the 3 generations (and Naruto siluette is the 17 yo one, you can't think this movie will have a 17YO Naruto in it now)
Sasuke doesn't even have spiked hair(look at your sign, do you see spiked hair on Sasuke's head?)


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 22, 2014)

It's Minato.


----------



## Arinna (Dec 22, 2014)

Pinkarette said:


> The purple siluette is Minato (Naruto's father), it rapresent the 3 generations (and Naruto siluette is the 17 yo one, you can't think this movie will have a 17YO Naruto in it now)
> Sasuke doesn't even have spiked hair(look at your sign, do you see spiked hair on Sasuke's head?)



I was thinking that Sasuke might appear during the 699 timeframe and hence the spiky hair  purple is also Sasuke's color so it's not unreasonable to come to that conclusion.

If that is Minato then that's cool. No need to be a jerk.


----------



## Pinkarette (Dec 22, 2014)

Arinna said:


> I was thinking that Sasuke might appear during the 699 timeframe and hence the spiky hair  purple is also Sasuke's color so it's not unreasonable to come to that conclusion.
> 
> If that is Minato then that's cool. No need to be a jerk.


It is Minato.
And purple is Hinata's color (Siluette is not Hinata's ).


----------



## Fay (Dec 22, 2014)

Pinkarette said:


> It is Minato.
> And purple is Hinata's color (Siluette is not Hinata's ).



Purple is also Sasuke's color. Now please stop being mean to members who don't fap 24/7 to Hinata and Naruto .


----------



## rogersmattr (Dec 22, 2014)

Why are Sasuke fans going on about insecurity? We've seen this old song and dance a few times now. They overhyped the shit out of Sasuke's role in the movies in comparison to the actual relevance he has to the plots of them. They want to actually follow up on it, then it's about time. Just am not going to get too excited when we've been burned more than once regarding this.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 22, 2014)

Because Sasuke will always be more prefferable than a guy who eats worms and allows living frogs to enter his mouth.

He is what attracts people to manga, anime and movies as well; but gets little screentime because it's easier to put Naruto with his usual routine of being very loud, and using those Rasengans of his...

I mean seriously, did anyone ever watched anything from this franchise for Naruto, even though he is the main main character?


----------



## U7UMAKI (Dec 22, 2014)

Its not that, the promotion of the movie isn't even out so there's no point of talking about the whole Sasuke hype thing, its the fact Kishimoto himself said that both Sasuke and Bolt will play a huge role in the movie, so it is 100% confirmed that Sasuke will play a huge role there's no way around it

As a Naruto fan, I just want Naruto and Bolt to bond without help by others it will make Naruto seem like a bad father


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2014)

from the silhouettes, i still maintain the movie is a time travel movie because of the shippuden naruto design and adult naruto design which people seem to ignore


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2014)

U7UMAKI said:


> Its not that, the promotion of the movie isn't even out so there's no point of talking about the whole Sasuke hype thing, its the fact Kishimoto himself said that both Sasuke and Bolt will play a huge role in the movie, so it is 100% confirmed that Sasuke will play a huge role there's no way around it
> 
> As a Naruto fan, I just want Naruto and Bolt to bond without help by others it will make Naruto seem like a bad father



idk, i like naruto and sasuke being shitty fathers.

"your a ninja" so stupid to tell a child that


----------



## Di Maria (Dec 22, 2014)

A film with Sasuke equals big bucks, everyone should know that by now, blood prision with Naruto having 90% screen time and advertisement made the lowest box office but wanking Sasuke like in The Last and RtN can break box office records

Who would watch a movie with Naruto 2.0 as a MC ?


----------



## Bishamon (Dec 22, 2014)

> He is what attracts people to manga, anime and movies as well



What kind of (very) special type of "people" are we talking about here


----------



## Trojan (Dec 22, 2014)

Di Maria said:


> A film with Sasuke equals big bucks, everyone should know that by now, blood prision with Naruto having 90% screen time and advertisement made the lowest box office but wanking Sasuke like in The Last and RtN can break box office records
> 
> Who would watch a movie with Naruto 2.0 as a MC ?



I would.


----------



## Pinkarette (Dec 22, 2014)

Fay said:


> Purple is also Sasuke's color. Now please stop being mean to members who don't fap 24/7 to Hinata and Naruto .



I was not being mean, being gentle means saying oh yes, it is Sasuke
I'm actually very gentle, i 'm against negging people who don't agree with me, unlike someone else who enjoy gangneg if you don't praise 24/7 certain someones.
And i don't even know what shipping have anything to do with it, so relax, this is not a pairing thread, you don't have to bring them in this only because that siluette is NOT Sasuke


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 22, 2014)

rogersmattr said:


> Why are Sasuke fans going on about insecurity? We've seen this old song and dance a few times now. They overhyped the shit out of Sasuke's role in the movies in comparison to the actual relevance he has to the plots of them. They want to actually follow up on it, then it's about time. Just am not going to get too excited when we've been burned more than once regarding this.



That has everything to do with SP whoring Sasuke to the point where people think he's a main when he's not. That's not the case this time. This time it was Kishi who flat out stated Sasuke would have a huge role in the upcoming film.


----------



## U7UMAKI (Dec 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> idk, i like naruto and sasuke being shitty fathers.
> 
> "your a ninja" so stupid to tell a child that



Kishi shouldn't have let Naruto say that


----------



## minniehyunnie (Dec 22, 2014)

Not trying to be greedy, but I want to see more of Naruto-Boruto bond


----------



## rogersmattr (Dec 22, 2014)

If Sasuke does indeed play some kind of mentor role to Boruto, I hope it doesn't throw Sarada on the backburner. The Piccolo comparison doesn't really sit well with me because Piccolo never had any children of his own. Sasuke does. Regardless, we don't know anything about this movie yet so it's all baseless speculation anyway. We've got 3 to 6 months of the miniseries anyway to give us more of an idea as to the relationships between characters.


----------



## Sakura Honami8 (Dec 22, 2014)

Tbh, I just can't see Sasuke as Piccolo (no sensible person can).....Sasuke has a loving wife, and a young daughter at his home.  I feel the Uchiha and Uzumaki family are already equally close in each relation.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 22, 2014)

It  seems Sarada will really be damsel in distress of Part 3.


----------



## rogersmattr (Dec 22, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> It  seems Sarada will really be damsel in distress of Part 3.


Hope not, but at this point it wouldn't surprise me. Especially considering Orochimaru is going to be supposedly involved, he might kidnap Sarada.


----------



## freeforall (Dec 22, 2014)

Been seeing some crap around the net about Junko telling Kishimoto to shut up. Can anyone confirm this? 

This just screams desperation from a certain fan group....


----------



## U7UMAKI (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah, wanna see how Sasuke acts like a father, for some reason I can't imagine on my own

Edit: ^^^ It's fake as far as we know


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 22, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> It  seems Sarada will really be damsel in distress of Part 3.



No, please. I don't want the Uchiha clan heir to be shown as a useless princess.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 22, 2014)

freeforall said:


> Been seeing some crap around the net about Junko telling Kishimoto to shut up. Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> This just screams desperation from a certain fan group....



I certaintly didn't see that on the Jump Festa 2015 Video.
takL didn't report this too.

Can tell without any sources.



SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> It  seems Sarada will really be damsel in distress of Part 3.



Sasuke's blood does that.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 22, 2014)

Btw, when I said damsel in distress of Part 3, I meant like every possible title that could come out in the future; her maybe being smart and having a sharp tsundere tongue, but strengthwise being weaker than an infant Himawari.

It wouldn't surprise me to see one day avalanche of Sarada fanarts with her cosplaying Princess Peach.


----------



## U7UMAKI (Dec 22, 2014)

I don't think the new movie will involve any enemies Sasuke and Naruto are basically demi gods now, they defeated the strongest villain alive and she's was basically the creator of all shinobi, the movie will basically be about bonds and friendship

Look what they did to Naruto in order to have a decent villain, they downgraded him 

Anyway I'm hoping for Sarada to be the first good written female by Kishi


----------



## rogersmattr (Dec 22, 2014)

U7UMAKI said:


> I don't think the new movie will involve any enemies Sasuke and Naruto are basically demi gods now, they defeated the strongest villain alive and she's was basically the creator of all shinobi, the movie will basically be about bonds and friendship
> 
> Look what they did to Naruto in order to have a decent villain, they downgraded him
> 
> Anyway I'm hoping for Sarada to be the first good written female by Kishi


So, what's the conflict going to be?


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 22, 2014)

rogersmattr said:


> So, what's the conflict going to be?


Sharingan.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 22, 2014)

freeforall said:


> Been seeing some crap around the net about Junko telling Kishimoto to shut up. Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> This just screams desperation from a certain fan group....



Why would she do that?


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 22, 2014)

rogersmattr said:


> So, what's the conflict going to be?



Sarada will catch a cold and Sasuke will turn Uchiha-crazy (as Tobirama explained) when he discovers, and then will try to murder the chiefs of all Pharmacists Companies.

By the end of the film, he will be stopped by Naruto/Bolt and his only explanation will be "yeah, sorry"
Everybody will start laughing and so the credits appear.


----------



## minniehyunnie (Dec 22, 2014)

^ LOL 

Uchiha turning into a psycho freak because of that stupid cold :rofl


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 22, 2014)

So if Sasuke is training Bolt and forming some sort of a Piccolo and Gohan relationship, who the hell is training Salad? You know...the next Uchiha prodigy n all?


----------



## Kurama (Dec 22, 2014)

Naruto only recently became Hokage and Boruto has to get used to his dad not being around to play with him all day anymore. He's not a bad father. Sasuke seems to go on extended missions alot, and so Sarada doesn't get to see him as often as she'd like either. 

Oh and the entire universe falls before the feet of infant Himawari.

Story will probably take place once Boruto and Sarada are already genin [and Himawari is making everybody her bitch in the Academy ]. Naruto as Hokage can't just leave the village willy nilly so Sasuke & Boruto go to rescue Sarada who's kidnapped by Orochimaru.


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Dec 22, 2014)

Was there anything revealed from the editorial staff interview?

Also, is it true that volume 72 will have two extra/new pages? Where was that stated?


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 22, 2014)

How Sarada will fight.


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> that DBZ parallel really needs to die.
> 
> naruto seems to be like a responsible adult hokage from the looks of it while goku was........ yeah
> 
> ...



I was only talking about Sasuke.  I said he's a mix, not a clone. Kishimoto took things from DB, that's undeniable.


----------



## U7UMAKI (Dec 22, 2014)

Orochimaru threatening Sasuke?


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> that DBZ parallel really needs to die.
> 
> naruto seems to be like a responsible adult hokage from the looks of it while goku was........ yeah
> 
> ...



Goku and Vegeta had already stopped their threats and also they complete their jobs. Not their fault that Naruto's universe has unfinished business, half-a-job left shit to do


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Dec 22, 2014)

Unless the nardo verse gets invaded by space "ninjas" there really shouldn't be any villains left. 

Oro is a great villain, but unless he get a gargantuan power up he is no threat to Nardo or Sauce.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 22, 2014)

Arinna said:


> It was established that this would be a Boruto movie so o fcourse his face have to be everywhere. That's not even an official artwork for the movie. Nobody is saying Sasuke will be the main character. He will be co-main or have a prominent role in the movie.
> 
> But while the screen was loading, they showed this image:
> 
> ...



It is Minato. The logo is the new era/generation logo, the logo has been there for quite some time actually, I think it appeared around the time after Naruto ends  Being the new generation, would make sense if its Minato/Naruto/Boruto, a generation combo.

Another plus is Sasuke doesn't have duckbutt hair as an adult, and that Naruto in the middle is teenage Naruto, so it is definitely not the sauce. I personally don't think the colors matter


----------



## mayumi (Dec 22, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> How Sarada will fight.



Is there any reason, she doesn't have her glasses?

Sorry, I am not impressed with stalker Salad and neither does Bolt even notice her presence to be doing what he doing in the gif.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 22, 2014)

Because it's a fanart and joke? 

I don't want Sarada to do anything with filthy Uzumaki.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Dec 22, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> I was only talking about Sasuke.  I said he's a mix, not a clone. Kishimoto took things from DB, that's undeniable.



Goku and Vegeta were both pretty shitty fathers. The only thing that Vegeta has on Goku is that he was mostly there for his son and daughter's lives.

Now Granted, both had to save the world multiple times, so there's that. 

But if you wanted an example of good parents, Naruto's mom and dad would have been good parents, at least in the Road to Ninja world.


----------



## takL (Dec 22, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> I certaintly didn't see that on the Jump Festa 2015 Video.
> takL didn't report this too.
> 
> Can tell without any sources.



where is the video? 
i saw a fan tweeted that junko helped Chie's emcee greatly,  caring for kish for he is still not used to speak in front of a large number of people.
when junko saw chie in a flurry as she had to move the show to the next subject although kish was still talking, she said 'sensei, now about time to leave this topic!' on the behalf of chie and then let chie continue to feemcee. 

id imagine the tweet got poorly translated and spreaded by vulnerable peoples


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> I was only talking about Sasuke.  I said he's a mix, not a clone. Kishimoto took things from DB, that's undeniable.



how is he a mix between  vagita and picalo?


----------



## takL (Dec 22, 2014)

KirinNOTKarin98 said:


> Was there anything revealed from the editorial staff interview?
> 
> Also, is it true that volume 72 will have two extra/new pages? Where was that stated?



yes it seems legit as quite a few peeps who were there reported so.


----------



## gershwin (Dec 22, 2014)

takL said:


> id imagine the tweet got poorly translated and spreaded by vulnerable peoples


people translated it as Junko telling Kishi to shut up about Hinata


----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2014)

When does Volume 72 come out?


----------



## TheGreen1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Question, I heard that "The Last" Naruto in Ultimate Ninja Storm 4 is supposed to be Japan Exclusive, can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 22, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> Goku and Vegeta were both pretty shitty fathers. The only thing that Vegeta has on Goku is that he was mostly there for his son and daughter's lives.
> 
> Now Granted, both had to save the world multiple times, so there's that.
> 
> But if you wanted an example of good parents, Naruto's mom and dad would have been good parents, at least in the Road to Ninja world.



I wasn't talking about their parenting skills either. 

No idea why people think Naruto and Sasuke suck at parenting, especially the former.

Oh wait, I know why. 



Addy said:


> how is he a mix between  vagita and picalo?



Vegeta's aloof "I'm gonna pretend I don't care and I'm above it all but not really" attitude with Piccolo's training methods and knack for saving the kids' bacon when they are in danger.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 22, 2014)

Mider T said:


> When does Volume 72 come out?



Are you also expecting those new pages? I hope thay add those to the last chapter and then answers some doubts I still have about the ending.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Dec 22, 2014)

LadyTenTen said:


> Are you also expecting those new pages? I hope thay add those to the last chapter and then answers some doubts I still have about the ending.



I'd personally would just like to know who is the mother of Rock Lee's supposed son.


----------



## Hexa (Dec 22, 2014)

Volume 72 comes out in February.  The premium fanbook and guest book should be available late April, I think.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 22, 2014)

I couldn't read Kishi's handwriting on the website lol~ But this article from here transcribed it for me. Not sure if takL or Yagami1211 already posted his message to promote the exhibit:

I did it via reddit: here

But also copypasta here:



> NARUTO15年の作者最後の「総括の想い」というものを皆様に何か形として届けたい、連載が終ってしまった今 それはもう叶わぬものと思っておりました。
> しかし今回、このNARUTO展の企画をいただき、その「総括の想い」を
> 皆様に理想の形で届けられるチャンスをいただきました。
> 皆様！最後に今一度ナルトと一緒に「その想い」の中を歩いてやって
> ...



For 15 years of NARUTO, I want to send something called the author’s concluding “Summary of Thoughts/Feelings” to everyone in some form, as the serialization has finished now, this is (something) that I thought was still unfulfilled.Now however, I have this NARUTO Exhibit Project, so it’s the opportunity for those “Summary of Thoughts/Feelings”, (so that they) can be delivered to everyone in an ideal form.Everyone! Finally once more, together with Naruto, would (all of you) walk inside “Those Thoughts/Feelings”!?I think that I will be crying while walking...“Someone who doesn’t know NARUTO well”, it’s fine if (you) haven’t already read the comics! In this NARUTO exhibit, if you even come to it, you will be able to understand things, (such as) the whole aspect(/story) of NARUTO.Everyone! I would be happy if you would please visit (the exhibition)! Personally, I also thought that I would go many times; if there’s a guy (at the exhibit) who’s crying, probably that guy might be me (laugh).


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 22, 2014)

The last time pages were added was when Sasuke was talking to the Kages, it was an extra page of Sasuke thinking about Itachi's words when he made his decision, before that was all the way back at the Pain arc and it was an extra page with Jiraiya's grave on it, it's better not to expect anything too substantial from the extra pages.


----------



## mayumi (Dec 22, 2014)

takL said:


> where is the video?
> i saw a fan tweeted that junko helped Chie's emcee greatly,  caring for kish for he is still not used to speak in front of a large number of people.
> when junko saw chie in a flurry as she had to move the show to the next subject although kish was still talking, she said 'sensei, now about time to leave this topic!' on the behalf of chie and then let chie continue to feemcee.
> 
> id imagine the tweet got poorly translated and spreaded by vulnerable peoples



Isn't that a little rude? If Kishi wanted to talk. Let him talk 
No reason to get all huffed over it.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 22, 2014)

Ah, someone sent me that tweet via reddit pm about Junko that's causing a stir on tumblr. 



I didn't see anything of this sort when I was reading through blog reports of JF. Didn't see a mention on it via 2ch either. 

Eh. Doesn't seem to me that Junko would say "黙って" in a vicious manner like that on stage though. Probably just paraphrased and exaggerated by the tweet, in a joking way. Context I don't know. I didn't see a write-up that talked about Kishi comparing Sakura and Hinata, just that one rumoured blip of "I like Sakura more than Hinata", that we have still yet to corroborate anywhere aside from 2ch (and even there, I haven't heard much about the context of it).


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 22, 2014)

I fell in love with Ayumi Fujimura ever since she voiced Neferpito in Hunter x Hunter anime reboot.

Didn't knew she was Sasuke's fan.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 22, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> I certaintly didn't see that on the Jump Festa 2015 Video.
> takL didn't report this too.
> 
> Can tell without any sources.
> ...





takL said:


> where is the video?
> i saw a fan tweeted that junko helped Chie's emcee greatly,  caring for kish for he is still not used to speak in front of a large number of people.
> when junko saw chie in a flurry as she had to move the show to the next subject although kish was still talking, she said 'sensei, now about time to leave this topic!' on the behalf of chie and then let chie continue to feemcee.
> 
> id imagine the tweet got poorly translated and spreaded by vulnerable peoples



Wait, is there an audio recording or video from the Naruto SuperStage that I don't know about? I have never seen actual footage from any year of JF other than a small blip from a news station covering the whole event.

Or do you mean that people are lumping this supposed Junko "Shut up!" quote with her interview with Kakashi's VA from here? Someone rando on reddit PMed me to say that Junko mentioned her dissatisfaction with NaruHina in these clips...but as far as I can hear she doesn't say anything of that sort. 

Juugo

I haven't had time to sit down and translate every video yet...  Six short videos, 1 min to 3min each of them talking about the movie, need to use Japanese proxy to view. 

But she also didn't say anything derogatory about Kishi in those clips either. She talks about dubbing the Hinata confession and things, but nothing that comes across to me as particularly scandalous that we don't already know. Then again, I'm not really into any pairings or shipping, so I find Kishi and VA interviews to be innocuous and just overall interesting.

Did either of you (Yagami1211 or takL) see these video interviews yet?


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 22, 2014)

Arinna said:


> It was established that this would be a Boruto movie so o fcourse his face have to be everywhere. That's not even an official artwork for the movie. Nobody is saying Sasuke will be the main character. He will be co-main or have a prominent role in the movie.
> 
> But while the screen was loading, they showed this image:
> 
> ...



That's fucking Minato


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> The last time pages were added was when Sasuke was talking to the Kages, it was an extra page of Sasuke thinking about Itachi's words when he made his decision, before that was all the way back at the Pain arc and it was an extra page with Jiraiya's grave on it, it's better not to expect anything too substantial from the extra pages.



I am truly dreading the likely chance that one of those two pages will show a reconstructed VotE, with statues of Naruto and Sasuke instead. I was thrilled that we escaped it in the 700 that we got, but now...


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 22, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I am truly dreading the likely chance that one of those two pages will show a reconstructed VotE, with statues of Naruto and Sasuke instead. I was thrilled that we escaped it in the 700 that we got, but now...



Were the chapters specified or did they just mention volume 72? I'd be surprised if they actually added coloured pages, I was thinking it would be something added to the fight or to the 699 time-skip to make it look smoother.


----------



## U7UMAKI (Dec 22, 2014)

I thought the two extra pages was the random NaruHina date?


----------



## Bishamon (Dec 22, 2014)

No, they said they'd add several more pages in some... Databook next year or something? I'm not sure, but I know it's supposed to be in around february.


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 22, 2014)

That's a different thing, it's a 19 page Naruto Guest Book called Wind and a 19 page Sasuke Premium Fanbook called Thunderbolt that's being given at the Naruto Exhibit, I don't think those are chapters though, isn't it just artwork?


----------



## TheGreen1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> That's fucking Minato



The Namikaze bloodline is basically guaranteeing that if you're a male, you have blonde hair and blue eyes.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 22, 2014)

Here, let me clarify some things because I think people are confused:

* Volume 72 will release in Japan on Feb 4th. This is the manga compilation from WSJ from chapters 690ish- the ending. This reportedly has two additional pages inside. We don't know what the content of what they could be (could be another spread page of scenery, possibly extra panels of 700, etc, no specification)

* Kakashi's novel also release the same day (Feb 4th), has new illustrations by Kishi, but is written by someone else. This is not a manga, it's a text-only light novel. We don't know if it's canon or not, but it covers the time period from post-war and before Kakashi is inaugurated as the next Hokage, Kakshi investigates new technology in Wave Country, and has content been supervised by Kishi.

* There are two books being released April 5th ish of next year as promos for the new Naruto exhibition. For the pre-order tickets, you receive the Sasuke premium fanbook (Rai no Sho). All guests attending will receive the Naruto official guestbook (Kaze no Sho). Each of book has it's own 19-page one-shot manga inside, written and drawn by Kishi himself. So that's potentially 38 new pages of new content to come. 

* If you use the official Naruto app to scan the back of the books, there is a secret illustration to unlock. Similar to how you got access to that one-page image called "The Rest" when you took a photo with the app from the Retsu no Sho (the movie guide book of The Last). So there is that mysterious content as well to watch out for from the back of both exhibit books.

Source: I translated most of this and posted it to reddit~ lol.


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 22, 2014)

It's an actual one-shot? I thought it would be artwork since it's a promo for the exhibit. The covers have the Part 2 designs, I wonder what they're about assuming they take place in that time frame.


----------



## takL (Dec 22, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Isn't that a little rude? If Kishi wanted to talk. Let him talk
> No reason to get all huffed over it.



esp when people are more interested in what kish has to say.
but it(=junko was more mc than chie thing ) was said just by that twitter  from her junko fan point of view. I havent seen any bloggers who were at the naruto super stage saying such. so i didnt even think it worth translating. i mean i have more reliable articles to share.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 22, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> It's an actual one-shot? I thought it would be artwork since it's a promo for the exhibit. The covers have the Part 2 designs, I wonder what they're about assuming they take place in that time frame.



From this: here



> なお「NARUTO－ナルト－展」の来場者には「オフィシャルゲストBOOK 新伝・風の書」、特典付き前売券の購入者には「プレミアムファンBOOK新伝・雷の書」と銘打った小冊子を進呈。それぞれに岸本が描き下ろした19ページの読み切りマンガが収録される予定だ。



*19ページの読み切りマンガ*

読み切り= yomikiri, which is a "one-shot" manga. 

Article says 19-page one-shot manga in *each* (それぞれに) of the booklets. So 38 new pages// roughly 2 new chapters by Kishi.

No info on what the content is. I don't know what time-frame at all.


----------



## takL (Dec 22, 2014)

ive already wrote about those two new 19 page chaps coming with the naruto exhibition (in toky0 and Osaka)  ages ago.


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Dec 22, 2014)

I didn't know the two books were one-shots. I thought they were just compilations of the manga- sort of like a "Best of" type of thing... will anyone be attending the exhibition? Will you be getting these two books? Finally, what's the likelihood that they'll be sold on eBay or something? If they really are original content drawn by Kishi, I'll definitely purchase them... 

What do you think the two extra pages will be? I'm hoping for one of  two options: 

1. More pages of the Naruto vs. Sasuke fight- I'd rather they not be a part of 700, as we're getting the mini-series in April, which is basically just more of the epilogue.

2. Two page spread of Naruto and Sasuke's statues rebuilt at the Valley of the End. 

What do you think they will be/what do you hope it is?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2014)

Some chance they will take an opportunity to further explain the ending.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Were the chapters specified or did they just mention volume 72? I'd be surprised if they actually added coloured pages, I was thinking it would be something added to the fight or to the 699 time-skip to make it look smoother.



No chapter specified, but the scenario I mentioned could easily appear in 699 as well. 

Thing is, even though 700 is color and that's more work, it's a very fragmented chapter, so adding pages wouldn't disrupt the flow of much. 699 is, for the most part, pretty tightly knit. 

Then again the new pages could be in a random earlier chapter, so who knows.



KirinNOTKarin98 said:


> 2. Two page spread of Naruto and Sasuke's statues rebuilt at the Valley of the End.



This is exactly what I do not hope for. I'll be disgusted if this happens, but I am expecting it, to be honest.


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> No chapter specified, but the scenario I mentioned could easily appear in 699 as well.
> 
> Thing is, even though 700 is color and that's more work, it's a very fragmented chapter, so adding pages wouldn't disrupt the flow of much. 699 is, for the most part, pretty tightly knit.
> *
> Then again the new pages could be in a random earlier chapter, so who knows.*



honestly, each chapter of the last chapters could be a volume by their own. 

everything in them was so rushed but i would like twp pages  added to 700. although, i fear they are the two paged naruhina date which idk were that would even fit but this is kishi after all so...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2014)

Is 691 in this volume?

Might be a 2 page Rin flashback.


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Is 691 in this volume?
> 
> Might be a 2 page Rin flashback.



your evil


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> your evil



Just wanted to plant a seed of fear and misery into the hearts of everyone who reads this far into the thread.


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Dec 22, 2014)

@Pika- why don't you want the statues of Naruto and Sasuke? Can you elaborate?

Also, I created a blog elsewhere where I compiled all the info from Jump Festa 2015. I will post it here- can you tell me if I am missing anything or if any of the information is incorrect/can be expanded upon?

*I. Main Event:* The main event was 40 minutes long. There is potentially more to come, but this is all I've found for now. The following is all that occurred over this 40 minute long process- 

*The event started out with the voice actors of the anime acting out chapters 698 and 699. This received a large amount of appraise and many fans became emotional. 
*Those in attendance apparently received a booklet that had 19 pages of manga. 
*Two new supplementary books will be released to those who attend the exhibition in 2015. They are titled Rai no Sho (Book of Thunder) and Kaze no Sho (Book of Wind). The first will be "Sasuke's Premium Fan Book" and the second will be "Naruto's Official Guest Book."
*These books will ultimately end up unlocking another secret image, similar to how Retsu no Sho unlocked the special image that was known as The Rest.
*According to Kishimoto, Kakashi became Hokage because only he had the ability to lead/guide Naruto, Sasuke, and all the others. For that reason, he was qualified to become Hokage and no longer needed his Sharingan. 
*Sasuke and Bolt are both going to play major roles in the new August 2015 movie. Kishimoto personally wants Sasuke to be a key part of the next film. Upon further research, many people seem to be talking about Sasuke as a main character, so its possible he is getting his own film (not words from me, but those who have done the research). Its not yet clear if they are talking about the same movie.
*Sasuke's Japanese voice actor found it funny about how much dialogue Sasuke had in the last few chapters. 
*The turning point of the story was when Sasuke abandoned the village at the end of Part I. From that moment, Kishimoto knew how he was going to write the rest of the story. 
*The character that was the hardest to draw/depict was Sasuke. 
*Kishimoto stated that he prefers Sakura over Hinata. 
*Kishimoto did not think too carefully about the names of the children other than Bolt (who has the connection to Neji), and Himawari, whose name of "sunflower" goes in line with the rest of the Hyuga Clan. 
*No one asked if Sasuke had a left arm. 
*When asked about what's changed since the beginning of the series, Kishi admitted that the amount of money has changed and his hairline is thinning. 
*Regarding the new designs- He thought of drawing Naruto's hair shorter in the past, but the movie presented the best opportunity to do so; Kishi added the bandanna to Sasuke in order to tie his hair down, as it's always been styled up in the past; and Sakura is supposed to look like that of an older sister. 
*Naruto's voice actress wants to see Gaara's face when Temari gets married, and so Kishi promised to draw it. 
*Kishi wanted to put Toneri in the next film, but it was refused by editors.
*There was an alternative path for Part III, but he decided on the mini-series in April (BTW, is it coming in April, or is that just a rumor?).
*Bolt will be the lead of the mini-series (duh!). 

*II. Other Miscellaneous News/Information:* -

*First trailer for Storm 4.
*Designs of Bolt, Himawari, and alternate version of Sasuke.
* Image of Sasuke, Sakura, and Sarada (Uchiha family).
*Bathroom signs (cause why not!)
*Storm 4 Developer cosplaying as Madara Uchiha whole promoting the game.
*Volume 72 will supposedly have two extra pages and some touch ups (rumor- but hopefully true!). 
*Plot of Kakashi novel that is titled Ice Heaven/Sky of Thunder- Kakashi travels to the Land of Waves to investigate new technology. This happens before he becomes Hokage and Sasuke sets off on his journey. 
Kishi will play a large role in these novels, and so they can almost be considered canon.
*Storm 4 demo was released, where you could apparently play the battle between Hashirama and Madara. However, it was prohibited to take any videos or pictures of the event- that's why we haven't seen any videos.

Is there anything I missed? Thanks!


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 22, 2014)

no volume 72 has two extra chapters I believe.


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 22, 2014)

KirinNOTKarin98 said:


> *Kishimoto stated that he prefers Sakura over Hinata.


OrganicDinosaur from reddit (who covered the event and provided or corroborated quite a lot of the information you posted) mentioned this was probably a troll someone threw in as real.  Unless Takl confirms that he said this I would avoid putting it in to avoid stirring the shit pot.
(Try and find sources before you pull all of the information posted, would lessen the amount of bashing, especially when it comes to Kishimoto and his "favorites")

Already had a bitch of a time getting people to not overreact the first time this came to light.

EDIT: Side note, I did read a mention along the lines of he likes Sakura, but he also likes Hinata.  This was during Naruto's VA interview, which caused quite a stir as well due to how it was interpreted at face value.


----------



## Hexa (Dec 23, 2014)

KirinNOTKarin98, that summary is wrong on a bunch of points.  Click on "search this thread --> advanced search" and search through takL's posts.  Or in the library, click on the number of replies this thread has, find takL's name, and click on the number of posts he has in this thread.  It will filter the posts to just his.  Check out organicdinosaur's posts here or on reddit

Narutosss, it's two-pages and some corrections for volume 72.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 23, 2014)

KirinNOTKarin98 said:


> *Kishi wanted to put Toneri in the next film, but it was refused by editors.



Why is this?  It's a pity that Kishi is trying to evolve and editors say "no".  He was created for the movie.  It only makes sense for him to remain a character to give it continuity.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 23, 2014)

Hexa said:


> KirinNOTKarin98, that summary is wrong on a bunch of points.  Click on "search this thread --> advanced search" and search through takL's posts.  Or in the library, click on the number of replies this thread has, find takL's name, and click on the number of posts he has in this thread.  It will filter the posts to just his.  Check out organicdinosaur's posts here or on reddit
> 
> Narutosss, it's two-pages and some corrections for volume 72.


oh only two pages? lol Naruhina Date?


Revolution said:


> Why is this?  It's a pity that Kishi is trying to evolve and editors say "no".  He was created for the movie.  It only makes sense for him to remain a character to give it continuity.


If kishi really wants him badly I sure he would get him but it's not a good idea, too many players and the plot will get convoluted.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2014)

Honestly not sure if which character he prefers matters.


----------



## takL (Dec 23, 2014)

KirinNOTKarin98 said:


> Also, I created a blog elsewhere where I compiled all the info from Jump Festa 2015. I will post it here- can you tell me if I am missing anything or if any of the information is incorrect/can be expanded upon?
> 
> *The event started out with the voice actors of the anime acting out chapters 698 and 699.



bloggers have reported that VAs acted to the panels of #699. im not sure about #698 anymore.



> *Those in attendance apparently received a booklet that had 19 pages of manga.



i havent seen such a report.


> *Two new supplementary books will be released to those who attend the exhibition in 2015. They are titled Rai no Sho (Book of Thunder) and Kaze no Sho (Book of Wind). The first will be "Sasuke's Premium Fan Book" and the second will be "Naruto's Official Guest Book."



they are not "Sasuke's Premium Fan Book" n  "Naruto's Official Guest Book."
"new legend(/style)・ Book of thunderbolt" that comes with the advance tickets for the exhibition has sasuke on a tentative cover and is refererd to as "NARUTO EXHIBITION Premium Fan Book",
and "new legend(/style)・ Book of wind" to be handed to the guests at the exhibition is with a tentative naruto cover and called as "NARUTO EXHIBITION Official Guest Book" ＠ the official site.



> *Sasuke and Bolt are both going to play major roles in the new August 2015 movie. Kishimoto personally wants Sasuke to be a key part of the next film. Upon further research, many people seem to be talking about Sasuke as a main character, so its possible he is getting his own film (not words from me, but those who have done the research). Its not yet clear if they are talking about the same movie.



its clear. so far only the movie featuring bolto as the lead chara is mentioned.
sasuke is very active in this 'boruto' film (and  naruto comes in later to steal the show), which was confirmed by kish.



> *Sasuke's Japanese voice actor found it funny about how much dialogue Sasuke had in the last few chapters.



Junko Takeuchi, Narutos VA, not sasukes, said it and other vas agreed.



> *The turning point of the story was when Sasuke abandoned the village at the end of Part I.



Kish said the turning point was 'the valley of the end'. 



> *Kishimoto stated that he prefers Sakura over Hinata.



that has to be bs. No reports say that. (Edit: now i saw a twitter report that started this which got denied by 2 other twitter reporters)
plus in a recent tv show kish said (although he likes all the charas in Naruto) Hinata is the female charas he likes best. 

i even saw a twitter claiming kish went on telling 'i'm fond of sakura too but she is this and hinata is blah blah" trying to make up for the 'hinata is my fav' comment in front of chie, sakura's VA. not that i believe this. tho.



> *Regarding the new designs- He thought of drawing Naruto's hair shorter in the past, but the movie presented the best opportunity to do so;



Naruto's short hair was originally for the part 3. but as he ended the series with the part 2, the part 3 was kinda replaced by the film (or by the films, 'the last' and the next summer one?). 

*Naruto's voice actress wants to see Gaara's face when Temari gets married, and so Kishi promised to draw it. [/QUOTE]

Junko said 'if you say this I think sensei will write it for you" according to a blog report which says nothing about kishs promise. 

+kish really wanted to show  kiba and choji  active in the last but he couldnt, again due to the film length.  the novel version covered them instead.

+the muffler thingy in the last was based on kishs own experience with a muffler his wife knitted for him. kishs wife told him to bring the muffler in question to the super stage but he forgot.

+on why sasuke is tough to draw, 
a blog says
kish "although im drawing sasuke as a handsome(/cool looking) boy, people dont say he is." 
the other blog says 
Kish "sasuke is a handsome kinda chara, isnt he? but he doesnt look so that's why i dont like drawing him (laugh)"


----------



## Rosi (Dec 23, 2014)

takL said:


> +on why sasuke is tough to draw,
> a blog says
> kish "although im drawing sasuke as a handsome(/cool looking) boy, people dont say he is."
> the other blog says
> Kish "sasuke is a handsome kinda chara, isnt he? but he doesnt look so that's why i dont like drawing him (laugh)"




judging by the amount of bishounens in the series, one would think drawing generic "handsome" boys is pretty easy for him.


----------



## takL (Dec 23, 2014)

Rosi said:


> judging by the amount of bishounens in the series, one would think drawing generic "handsome" boys is pretty easy for him.



yeah kish is good at it.

but i find those comments in the blogs weird. i think no one denies that sasuke has good looks. the woman in that naruto special show on the tv said shed be after sasuke and not after naruto. and guys were like 'we knew. girls like a bit dangerous boys'
but then, when #700 was shown she said "Oh the grownup naruto is my type, more than Sasuke!"


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 23, 2014)

takL said:


> +kish really wanted to show  kiba and choji  active in the last but he couldnt, again due to the film length.  the novel version covered them instead.


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 23, 2014)

gabzilla said:


>



What coulda been!


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 23, 2014)

Why does Pierrot hate Kiba


----------



## Addy (Dec 23, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> Why does Pierrot hate Kiba



because he sucks and no one should like him


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> because he sucks and no one should like him


I think it's more appropriate to say he sniffs.


----------



## Addy (Dec 23, 2014)

Kait0 said:


> I think it's more appropriate to say he sniffs.



no wonder he became  a worthless hobo


----------



## Tangle (Dec 23, 2014)

kiba is sexy


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> because he sucks and no one should like him



You lack taste, Addy


----------



## Addy (Dec 23, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> You lack taste, Addy



yes, but  i just like seeing you suffer


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 23, 2014)

Kiba isn't that bad of a character.  It's just like, he's as big a dimwit as Naruto.  Why do we need two dimwits when one is good enough?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 23, 2014)

Addy, Kiba's a badass.

Too bad he's irrelevant. I really wanted to know more about his clan. The same applies to shino.


----------



## Addy (Dec 23, 2014)

Kait0 said:


> Kiba isn't that bad of a character.  It's just like, he's as big a dimwit as Naruto.  Why do we need two dimwits when one is good enough?



or one became hokage while the other did jack shit with his life 


Bruce Wayne said:


> Addy, Kiba's a badass.
> 
> Too bad he's irrelevant. I really wanted to know more about his clan. The same applies to shino.


badass?........... bitch please


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 23, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Addy, Kiba's a badass.
> 
> Too bad he's irrelevant. I really wanted to know more about his clan. The same applies to shino.


At least Shino's clan got some praise during a flashback with Hashirama, Tobirama and Hiruzen as a child.  I'll see if I can find that chapter at some point - the Aburame clan were mentioned alongside the Akimichi (I think), Nara and Sarutobi when the village was just starting out.


Addy said:


> or one became hokage while the other did jack shit with his life


Ey, he had an important role.  Take care of Kishimoto's cat in the manga.


----------



## Addy (Dec 23, 2014)

Kait0 said:


> Ey, he had an important role.  Take care of Kishimoto's cat in the manga.



he is the cat's bitch which is ironic to say the least


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 23, 2014)

takL said:


> yeah kish is good at it.
> 
> but i find those comments in the blogs weird. i think no one denies that sasuke has good looks. the woman in that naruto special show on the tv said shed be after sasuke and not after naruto. and guys were like 'we knew. girls like a bit dangerous boys'
> but then, when #700 was shown she said "Oh the grownup naruto is my type, more than Sasuke!"



No surprise here. Grown up Naruto is hot


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2014)

Only can recount a few times where Kishimoto's drawing of Sauce was off. Overall I thought he consistently did a great job, even if his drawing style changed.


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 23, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> No surprise here. Grown up Naruto is hot



It certainly gave me a 


moment. Not gonna lie lol. I think he looks better in chapter 700 than he does in The Last. Grown up Sasuke is still hott though.  I like him better this way since he's a man and not a boy . Though I was more of a Sasuke fan starting out I fangirled more for Itachi and Kakashi since they were adults, lol.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 23, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Only can recount a few times where Kishimoto's drawing of Sauce was off. Overall I thought he consistently did a great job, even if his drawing style changed.


That's prolly coz editor-kun keeps asking him to redraw Sasuke many times, he has to get it right 



nightmistress said:


> It certainly gave me a
> 
> 
> moment. Not gonna lie lol. I think he looks better in chapter 700 than he does in The Last. Grown up Sasuke is still hott though.  I like him better this way since he's a man and not a boy . Though I was more of a Sasuke fan starting out I fangirled more for Itachi and Kakashi since they were adults, lol.


Yeah Naruto adult>>Naruto in The Last. I like adult Sasuke too but...to sum up my opinion on Nardo and Sasuke's looks:

Part 2
Sasuke>>Naruto

The Last
Sasuke>>>>>>>>Naruto

New series
Naruto>Sasuke


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 23, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> That's prolly coz editor-kun keeps asking him to redraw Sasuke many times, he has to get it right
> 
> 
> Yeah Naruto adult>>Naruto in The Last. I like adult Sasuke too but...to sum up my opinion on Nardo and Sasuke's looks:
> ...



I agree with you for the most part, but for chapter 700 my opinion about it changes here and there. I'll need more evidence to decide for sure. Kishi needs to hurry up already  . One is not far behind the other for me, that I do know.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> That's prolly coz editor-kun keeps asking him to redraw Sasuke many times, he has to get it right



I think he's better than he gives himself credit for though .


----------



## Addy (Dec 24, 2014)

kishis words are weird, i have yet to see any problems with sasuke's fandom concerning  the new looks


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 24, 2014)

Bolts new technique is rasengan + Lightning Chakra mixed. Baruto's Thunderbolt.


----------



## Addy (Dec 24, 2014)

i dont  think thunderbol book is named like that  in japanese because of bolt


----------



## Meat (Dec 24, 2014)

I don't understand why people see adult naruto as good looking. Part 2 Naruto and gutsy ninja adult Naruto is more good looking than his 700 version. Even adult Kiba or adult Shika is hotter. Maybe his hokage status makes him good looking?

Also i lol about adult Naruto> adult Sasuke in terms of looks. This implies that Sasuke became ugly.


----------



## Bishamon (Dec 24, 2014)

> +kish really wanted to show kiba and choji active in the last but he couldnt, again due to the film length. the novel version covered them instead.



Considering the number of background cameos a lot of characters do during some of the action sequences later in the movie (according to spoilers anyway), you'd think they'd at least show them, I dunno, standing in battle position or something (Or maybe they do show them, but I haven't seen any spoilers saying they show up at any point prior to the wedding credit scene)

Not that anyone would care, but going from "The author really wanted them in the movie" to "They don't even actually show up until a wedding scene slideshow"? 



Meat said:


> I don't understand why people see adult naruto as good looking. Part 2 Naruto and *gutsy ninja adult Naruto is more good looking than his 700 version*.



Damn fuckin' straight. Fuck the canon adult obito-haired bitch, give me that BAMF-looking fine ass over #700 self anyday


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 24, 2014)

Meat said:


> I don't understand why people see adult naruto as good looking. Part 2 Naruto and gutsy ninja adult Naruto is more good looking than his 700 version. Even adult Kiba or adult Shika is hotter. Maybe his hokage status makes him good looking?
> 
> Also i lol about adult Naruto> adult Sasuke in terms of looks. This implies that Sasuke became ugly.



You don't have to understand people's tastes.

No, to me adult Naruto simply got more attractive  There's just something about him that I like.  Sasuke is still hot of coz.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 24, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> You don't have to understand people's tastes.
> 
> No, to me adult Naruto simply got more attractive  There's just something about him that I like.  Sasuke is still hot of coz.



So you prefer the Last Sasuke over Madarasuke from the Epilogue?

Given how many >>>'s it got over the Last Naruto who got similar looks to Epilogue Naruto.

IMO Epilogue Naruto looks more manly and reliable guy kinda like a super hero while Sasuke more dangerously hot samurai type.

Granted I do not mind Gaara's "proper boy" haircut all that much unlike so many 

As for girls Sakura looks the best in the epilogue. Poor Temari though.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 24, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> So you prefer the Last Sasuke over Madarasuke from the Epilogue?
> 
> Given how many >>>'s it got over the Last Naruto who got similar looks to Epilogue Naruto.
> 
> ...


Not exactly. I find Naruto in The Last really really meh, his hair may look almost the same with 700 but it's prolly because that the hair fits his epilogue form better, and other reasons. Thus the >>>>>>>. My opinion of the sauce somewhat stayed consistent, so it's more like my attraction towards Naruto changed 

You're right on the reliable guy, I like the maturity (Some guys look better when they're adults) and maybe the hokage status helped as well. 

I like Karui's looks the most among the girls.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 24, 2014)

Have they announce the Data for the miniseries yet?


----------



## takL (Dec 24, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Have they announce the Data for the miniseries yet?



you mean a data book? too early.



Haruka Katana said:


> I like Karui's looks the most among the girls.



snap! IMO she is the most gorgeous among those young mums. 

but tsunade beats them all (with her byakugo+senju cheat)


----------



## Trojan (Dec 25, 2014)

takL said:


> you mean a data book? too early.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My bad, I meant to say the date!
I want to know when the mini-series is going to start!
I heard the spring in japan starts in February 2nd or something, but I don't know when
the mini-series is going to start in the spring!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 25, 2014)

February would be great. I certainly hope so given that we've run out of new material.


----------



## mayumi (Dec 25, 2014)

Since I have been watching SoA, I picture the buzzcut Jax and Naruto looking similar.


----------



## Seelentau (Dec 25, 2014)

What are the furigana for Kakahi's side-story? Hyoten no Kaminari?


----------



## Madelyne (Dec 25, 2014)

The lady in the interview knows.
Adult Naruto .. I think he looks even better than his other adult version from Jiraiya's book.
I'm waiting too for the miniseries to be released soon


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 25, 2014)

Lmao. It's funny  how  when Naruto's short hair was first revealed everyone said it's shit , now since 700 everyone is lusting after Naruto. It's like all the fan girls from The Last.


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 25, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Lmao. It's funny  how  when Naruto's short hair was first revealed everyone said it's shit , now since 700 everyone is lusting after Naruto. It's like all the fan girls from The Last.



And yet in The Last it didn't look good on him lol.


----------



## SoulFire (Dec 25, 2014)

Naruto's hair in the epilogue actually appears a bit longer than in the animated take on Kishi's design seen in The Last. Naruto has a bit more bangs and there appears a little more wave to his hair. His 'do' in the movie is just too short. 

Epilogue Naruto has a stronger jaw and a more mature look which goes with the shorter hair better, as well. He's one hot poppa!


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 26, 2014)

nightmistress said:


> And yet in The Last it didn't look good on him lol.



It's all in your heads. He looks the exact same ,except alittle taller.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 26, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> It's all in your heads. He looks the exact same ,except alittle taller.


lolno  Also it's not just his looks.



SoulFire! said:


> Naruto's hair in the epilogue actually appears a bit longer than in the animated take on Kishi's design seen in The Last. Naruto has a bit more bangs and there appears a little more wave to his hair. His 'do' in the movie is just too short.
> 
> Epilogue Naruto has a stronger jaw and a more mature look which goes with the shorter hair better, as well. He's one hot poppa!


Also this


----------



## Addy (Dec 26, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> It's all in your heads. He looks the exact same ,except alittle taller.



no, he looks older (too old imo), and he acts the part of being a father. 

my theory is that when his semen entered hinata, it also carried with him his narutoish personality or most of it so it can go to bolt and be naruto 2.0 which seems to be the case 


unfortunately, sasuke's dickish "i dont give a darn" personality seems to be resistant to be inherited by female uchiha


----------



## FallFromGrace (Dec 26, 2014)

Meat said:


> I don't understand why people see adult naruto as good looking. Part 2 Naruto and gutsy ninja adult Naruto is more good looking than his 700 version. Even adult Kiba or adult Shika is hotter. Maybe his hokage status makes him good looking?
> 
> Also i lol about adult Naruto> adult Sasuke in terms of looks. This implies that Sasuke became ugly.



I think Adult Naruto is definitely a serious improvement on Naruto. I don't think it's the Hokage status, but rather because he looks more grown up and mature.

Still though, Adult Sasuke>>>>>Adult Naruto. Sasuke has always been a fine piece of ass and he grew up to be even finer.


----------



## takL (Dec 26, 2014)

i kinda feel that black and white pages dont  do  colourful charas　justice.



Hussain said:


> My bad, I meant to say the date!
> I want to know when the mini-series is going to start!
> I heard the spring in japan starts in February 2nd or something, but I don't know when
> the mini-series is going to start in the spring!


oh i see i also ofen typo databook as 'datebook'

its slated for april 2015. n naa. spring starts in march/april in jp.
beggining of year(new year) is refered to as '新春=new spring' tho.



Seelentau said:


> What are the furigana for Kakahi's side-story? Hyoten no Kaminari?


donno but 
'kaminari' sounds kinda comical. doesnt chime well with "hyoten".
"Hyoten no Rai" doenst have a nice ring either.
for my money, itd be "hyoten no ikazuchi" or "Hyoten no kamunari/kannari" .


----------



## Trojan (Dec 26, 2014)

oh My! I was hoping for February at least! 
So, it's even shorted than I thought it would be! Probably only 2 volumes apparently! 

Is there anything in between those 3/4 months to look up to?
(other than Kakashi's novel) That's a really long time. -_-


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2014)

In my eyes, when it comes to looks, Naruto has never challenged Sasuke, and never will. I believe its also meant to be this way inside of the story, given all other female character behaviors towards them. This is part of Sasuke's character archetype after all, he is supposed to be handsome to counterbalance his behavior.

this is also probably why Kishi always bitched so much about Sasuke being hard to draw, he might have needed to put some extra effort because he had to make sure he looked good.


----------



## Pinkarette (Dec 26, 2014)

Madelyne said:


> The lady in the interview knows.
> Adult Naruto .. I think he looks even better than his other adult version from Jiraiya's book.
> I'm waiting too for the miniseries to be released soon


Agree
Adult Naruto is definately the hottest.
Poor Sasuke doesn't even look like himself anymore(very old), he looks like an older version of his father RIP bishie Sasuke.


----------



## Fay (Dec 26, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> In my eyes, when it comes to looks, Naruto has never challenged Sasuke, and never will. I believe its also meant to be this way inside of the story, given all other female character behaviors towards them. This is part of Sasuke's character archetype after all, he is supposed to be handsome to counterbalance his behavior.
> 
> this is also probably why Kishi always bitched so much about Sasuke being hard to draw, he might have needed to put some extra effort because he had to make sure he looked good.



Agreed. Adult Naruto I don't find attractive. To each their own.


----------



## Bishamon (Dec 27, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> It's all in your heads. He looks the exact same ,except alittle taller.





uuh does this

*Spoiler*: __ 








Seriously look the same as this

*Spoiler*: __ 







to you?

I mean he's obviously the same person that's unmistakable, and I don't really look it either way, I despise his hair far too much and his adult look is too slim, but saying they look the same is kinda... Reaching, even if they had the same animation the design features are different.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 27, 2014)

Gwynbleidd said:


> uuh does this
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Well, a serene and mature expression will often triumph over a wide eyed boast-like look.

Though I guess Kishi's style being better than Pierrot's is another reason. Maybe Kishi's Naruto in the Last would look hotter.



Pinkarette said:


> Agree
> Adult Naruto is definately the hottest.
> Poor Sasuke doesn't even look like himself anymore(very old), he looks like an older version of his father RIP bishie Sasuke.



Meh, he doesn't resemble his dad at all. More like a mix of Madara and Mikoto. And Madara hardly looks old nor similar to Fugaku. In fact the one who looks more like a younger Fugaku would be Itachi.

And pre-epilogue Sasuke is still looking to much like a kid to be a real bishie. Those are usually at least in their 20s. Unless you aim at shota bishies.


----------



## Pinkarette (Dec 27, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, a serene and mature expression will often triumph over a wide eyed boast-like look.
> 
> Though I guess Kishi's style being better than Pierrot's is another reason. Maybe Kishi's Naruto in the Last would look hotter.
> 
> ...


His face is exactly like his father, his hair are  Madara's.
So are you saying that 699 Sasuke is a shota? 
Let me guess, and 17 yo Sakura is a loli?
Do you know what shota means at least?
12 year old Sasuke was shota, 17 year old Sasuke was bishounen.

I agree about Naruto expression, everything is attractive and mature about his adult self (unlike Sasuke that to me looks like someone who would ask you some coins to buy himself a beer)


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 27, 2014)

Pinkarette said:


> His face is exactly like his father, his hair are  Madara's.
> So are you saying that 699 Sasuke is a shota?
> Let me guess, and 17 yo Sakura is a loli?
> Do you know what shota means at least?
> ...



Still too much like a kid to me. Though maybe his duckbutt hairstyle makes him look that way...

Granted not like 12 years old but still rather "Hitsugaish".

Though its all a matter of opinion of course.

I still see Sasuke as a male version of Mikoto rather than his dad's(granted ALL Uchihas share similar black haired stoic dude traits) while Naruto is more alike his mom in looks than Minato.


----------



## Arinna (Dec 27, 2014)

Gwynbleidd said:


> uuh does this
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I'd marry both versions of Naruto 

I honestly find part 2 and part 3 Naruto more attractive than Sasuke. 
Sure, based on facial features alone, *Sasuke is better looking  but it takes more than a pretty face to be attractive. *

At the first glance, Sasuke is more attractive due to his classically good-looking features but his whole demeanour and "cool" personality isn't really that great for me. Naruto is handsome but not "wow look at that guy" handsome. However, when put together with his positive and warm personality, he becomes very attractive!(Hinata probably thinks her husband is the best looking guy in the world!)


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 27, 2014)

Well, many might dislike Sasuke's more girlish features to those more manly-like of someone like Naruto. And vice versa.

Or even prefer a guy like Kiba who also got his kind of charm(though his animated design in the Last looked rather bad) with his ragged looks.

The only time lately I heard complaints at a character's look was poor old Hagoromo. Though I do not find him THAT ugly.

Regarding girls Sakura in the epilogue looks like quite an attractive milf, Karui looks hot, Hinata looks cute and Tenten rather homely(though she loses points mostly due to her bored expression). Anko was trolled hard though. Hell, Kurenai too...she looks like if she was in her late 50s/early 60s.


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 27, 2014)

Gwynbleidd said:


> uuh does this
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Still looks no different.


The animation made everyone look wonky. Just ask Kiba and Choji who looked amazing in their sketches. If you look at Naruto's first sketch where he had his name written on the back of his sweats, he looks the same as in 700. The hair isn't as short and the main difference  in 700 is he isn't wearing his forehead protector. So I only see a difference in the Anime's rendition. Which is exactly what you all keep showing as proof  , lol.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 27, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Still too much like a kid to me. Though maybe his duckbutt hairstyle makes him look that way...
> 
> Granted not like 12 years old but still rather "Hitsugaish".
> 
> ...



I would blame the way his design changed in his Taka incarnation.

Hebi Sasuke looked both taller and older.





He really went from this...


... to this.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 27, 2014)

No, it's just that Kishimoto's drawing evolved; I read he said Sasuke's hair is especially hard to draw.
I think if he again drawed Hebi Sasuke, his hair would most likely be just like it is in his "Taka form", and onwards...

That being said, I always thought Hebi Sasuke looked the most dangerous, even more than Taka Sasuke - those arm guards looked really cool, along with that open torso long sleeved shirt.
I guess it's because he really left impression when he appeared for the first time in Part 2 before Naruto, Sakura, Sai, and Yamato.

On the other hand, Taka Sasuke design looks nice, but also kinda calmer, I think...

All in all, when it comes to male characters close to his age, he, young Orochimaru, and young Kakashi probably had the best designs, along with maybe how Gaara looked when he fought Kimimaro.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 27, 2014)

It's not the hair, man.

It's his face's shape as well as body proportion. 

Heck, he was the same height as Itachi during their fight, but against Kabuto he was drawn smaller than his bro.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2014)

Ah, perhaps the struggle with hair though is the reason why Sasuke mysterious got a headband and then a new hairstyle in the future .


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 27, 2014)

I don't know about his height, maybe it's really a mistake, but yeah, face is especially one thing that evolves, especially when we are talking about long running comic where author draws a lot, and thus can improve his drawing style.

His face looked differently before simply because Kishimoto didn't draw as well as he does now.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 27, 2014)

The way he draws Naruto (character) clearly evolved over the course of Part 2.

But Sasuke's design got a downgrade rather than an improvement.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 27, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Ah, perhaps the struggle with hair though is the reason why Sasuke mysterious got a headband and then a new hairstyle in the future .



I think after drawing Sasuke for years, Kishimoto doesn't really have any problems drawing him anymore; it's probably just that he is a grown up man now, and current hairstyle fits him better at this age.

One thing that I wonder is will Junko Takeuchi do the same thing as Masako Nozawa (when she voiced adult Goku in DBZ), and still voice adult Naruto...
Or will they switch to male voice actor?

Although, I read Kunpei Sakamoto did voice Naruto in that Rock Lee spin-off already, but I doubt he will reprise the role.



Luiz said:


> The way he draws Naruto (character) clearly evolved over the course of Part 2.
> 
> But Sasuke's design got a downgrade rather than an improvement.



Well, that's in your opinion.


----------



## Titanosaurus (Dec 27, 2014)

Luiz said:


> The way he draws Naruto (character) clearly evolved over the course of Part 2.
> 
> But Sasuke's design got a downgrade rather than an improvement.



he can't be a scene kid forever


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 27, 2014)

Eh I think Naruto looks just fine.  I find it funny people are arguing that certain characters look like milfs and dilfs, but that others don't look milfy or dilfy enough.


----------



## SoulFire (Dec 27, 2014)

Gwynbleidd said:


> uuh does this
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


To compare the 19 year old Naruto with the 30 something one, I see obvious differences that would come with age. The younger Naruto has a gangly look which could come with the burst of growth in height that he experienced. The older Naruto has a stronger jaw and his eyes don't appear as wide (which gives a more mature look). I think Kishi just does a better job of drawing the shorter hair style, and he gives Naruto a line of short bangs, which are barely there in the younger version. 

I prefer how Kishi portrays Naruto in both instances, but the older Naruto is quite, quite attractive.    I've always favored Naruto over Sasuke, as I like blondies and redheads. 

I agree that Sasuke actually looked more mature in the beginning of part two. I'm undecided about he final look--those mismatched eyes are a definite minus and the shaggy hair on the face doesn't help.


----------



## Bishamon (Dec 27, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken there's this book (I'm not sure if it's a databook or the novelization of the movie or something) that apparently states that chapter 700 is indeed 10 years after 699, meaning Naruto is at that point 27 years old, which, incidentally, is the age he would have if he had aged in real time in the manga; He was 12 in chapter 1 released in 1999, and the manga lasted 15 years (Do the math), so I'm inclined to believe it.

I don't have a source for that though so I could be wrong.


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 27, 2014)

^They didn't say it was exactly 10 years.  I think it was at LEAST 10 or more than 10 or something like that.  I think they are supposed to be around 30-32. Sasuke isn't even back for good in The Last and they are already 19 at this time. Naruto and Hinata appear to have dated a little before getting married. Sarada is Bolt's age which can't be any younger than 7.


----------



## cag (Dec 27, 2014)

And Mirai, who was only a recently born baby in 699, looks like she's at least 14, and probably more like 15-16 in 700.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 28, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I would blame the way his design changed in his Taka incarnation.
> 
> Hebi Sasuke looked both taller and older.
> 
> ...



Maybe its Kishi's way of depicting Sasuke's child-like rationale.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow the caption in that 4th Sasuke pic matches the OP of "Understanding Sasuke's character better"


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 28, 2014)

Eh, I prefer Naruto to Sasuke looks wise.

Not a huge digger of bishi type.

Only time I found him attractive was during his fight with Itachi.


----------



## Bishamon (Dec 28, 2014)

Even before I started disliking Sasuke I never thought he was anything special good looking. But that probably has to do with the fact that I can't take him seriously with that hair cut


----------



## Zef (Dec 28, 2014)

Some of y'all tripping calling Sasuke bishi


Dat jaw is the most manly thing in this manga.

EDIT: Off Topic

Fugaku looks like a fish


----------



## ShinobisWill (Dec 28, 2014)

Zef said:


> Some of y'all tripping calling Sasuke bishi
> 
> 
> Dat jaw is the most manly thing in this manga.




It's basically a copypaste of the Kakashi(mask)/Madara jawline. Of which was not at all showing itself in Sasuke  throughout the manga until the final timeskip. It's just Kishi wanting his favorite cool character to be both a pretty boy in youth and manly in adulthood, even though he took more after his mother originally. Typical author favortism cliche.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 28, 2014)

Gwynbleidd said:


> If I'm not mistaken there's this book (I'm not sure if it's a databook or the novelization of the movie or something) that apparently states that chapter 700 is indeed 10 years after 699, meaning Naruto is at that point 27 years old, which, incidentally, is the age he would have if he had aged in real time in the manga; He was 12 in chapter 1 released in 1999, and the manga lasted 15 years (Do the math), so I'm inclined to believe it.
> 
> I don't have a source for that though so I could be wrong.



Yea I don't think that's right. Kurenai's kid is probably the best measure of time between 699 and 700.

She was born when Naruto was 16 and there's no way in hell she is only 11 years old in chapter 700. I'd say she was in the 15-18 range. No longer a genin, given her vest and her comment.


----------



## Esket (Dec 28, 2014)

that jaw line came out of nowhere.


----------



## SoulFire (Dec 28, 2014)

Both Naruto and Sasuke have more pronounced jaw lines in 700. I think it is Kishi's way to give them a more mature look.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 29, 2014)

SoulFire! said:


> Both Naruto and Sasuke have more pronounced jaw lines in 700. I think it is Kishi's way to give them a more mature look.



Though Sai seemed to avoid this. The dude looks exactly like before.

Shika sans beard would look pretty much the same as before too.


----------



## Addy (Dec 29, 2014)

i think sasuke and naruto are the only characters to have exhibited growth in chapter 700 that was not just a hair style change 

i would add sakura if you count her in the family pic in the jump festa.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 29, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Eh, I prefer Naruto to Sasuke looks wise.
> 
> Not a huge digger of bishi type.
> 
> Only time I found him attractive was during his fight with Itachi.



yeah, post-Deidara and Itachi-fight Sauce was probably the best Sauce. He had his pretty face, but he didn't really look feminine. Not to mention his outfit was awesome. After that Kishi went all generic and childlike.

The only trait that distinguished later Sasuke from female characters(hell, when his Last sketch was revealed, everyone thought he looked like Sakura) was the hardass glare that Kishi sometimes drew him with.


----------



## SoulFire (Dec 29, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Though Sai seemed to avoid this. The dude looks exactly like before.
> 
> Shika sans beard would look pretty much the same as before too.



Kishi wanted his main men to look especially alpha male. Sai is too bishi to have a jaw line!  Shikamaru looks exactly like his father right down to a little goatee, which is expected. 

I've never considered Sasuke's looks as feminine or 'pretty'. Those eyes of his are anything but girly imo. I do think his design regressed somewhat after Hebi with his face becoming a bit rounder and his build smaller in appearance. That outfit of his never helped with his overall look--I'm glad the baggy 'skirt' and the big purple bow is gone.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 29, 2014)

Zef said:


> Some of y'all tripping calling Sasuke bishi
> 
> 
> Dat jaw is the most manly thing in this manga.
> ...


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 29, 2014)

I never really cared much for Fugaku's design overall, but the anime seriously could not make up their minds about  how much intensity to draw him with.  One minute he'd look like some poor Goat herder, the next a badass head of the Uchiha clan, but that was only when he wore his Konoha Police Force uniform.


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 29, 2014)

The powers of Yin gave Form to sasuke's jaw line. That's why its looks amazingly manly


----------



## takL (Dec 29, 2014)

maybe sasuke will be looking like fugaku when he hits 40.
in the real world guys like fugaku seem to attract chicks.


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 29, 2014)

takL said:


> maybe sasuke will be looking like fugaku when he hits 40.
> in the real world guys like fugaku seem to attract chicks.



Or maybe Sakura will figure out how to make him look eternally youthful too.  This is my headcanon anyway .  I mean when they are 70 it's gonna get weird.


----------



## Fay (Dec 29, 2014)

nightmistress said:


> Or maybe Sakura will figure out how to make him look eternally youthful too.  This is my headcanon anyway .  I mean when they are 70 it's gonna get weird.



Sasuke with byakugou seal ??


----------



## Bishamon (Dec 29, 2014)

takL said:


> maybe sasuke will be looking like fugaku when he hits 40.
> in the real world guys like fugaku seem to attract chicks.


----------

